# Any Darts Fans?



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't mind it. It's not something I'm going to look for, but if I'm flicking through the sports channels and see it on, I may stop and watch.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*A load of lads I went to school with have been creaming on facebook about tonight's darts but personally I'm not a fan and don't see the appeal but you can't take away the fact that it appeals to a lot of people.*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *A load of lads I went to school with have been creaming on facebook about tonight's darts but personally I'm not a fan and don't see the appeal but you can't take away the fact that it appeals to a lot of people.*


I think Darts is a great crowd sport, there's no real technique like football or rugby but have a few friends over and get beers and its a great watch.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes. Been some excellent games in the tournament so far, MvG vs Lewis was brilliant.

MvG's nearly hitting 2 consecutive 9 darters was amazing. I hope MvG destroys Taylor on Tuesday, however he really needs to improve his finishing.

Taylor showing his complete lack of class yet again tonight, wish Barney twatted him.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Used to watch Darts quite a bit but don't really pay attention to it anymore. Still play occasionally though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

PDC far better than BDO.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I enjoy playing i with maes when we're drinking, I am actually quie good at it. :kobe

Never watch it though lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Blue. said:


> PDC far better than BDO.


Yeah I agree the standard is far higher


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Really gotten into it this year. Watched the World Grand Prix earlier in the year too. The final is gonna be really good too with the Grand Prix Champion v the best in the last few years.

Loved that little fight too, poor Barney


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The two semi final matches were awesome. MVG produced darting history regardless and Barney almost pulled off the comeback of all comebacks. If there is anything worse than a sore loser, it's a sore winner and I didn't gain any more respect for Taylor, the guys a bell. I hope MVG smashes him tomorrow.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

He's saying he had a cold or something...*shrugs*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Statement from Barney:



> “I understood nothing of it and wanted to hug him. He said F*** Off and I didn’t understand. What inspires the man to push me away?” … “I gave him a nudge in his back and then we walked down the stage there are still harsh words back stage” .. “I wanted to congratulate him .. and then this, incredible. I’m sick of it, I don’t understand his reaction at all.” .. ” I have not talked to him! I just received a text message from Phil. He apologizes for his improper behaviour ” .. “I do not know if I’m going to respond. The emotions are running high. Of course I hope Michael wins final.”


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

vampyr said:


> I think Darts is a great crowd sport, there's no real technique like football or rugby but have a few friends over and get beers and its a great watch.


You reckon? I know football, rugby and the like have more ways in which to develop and show technique than darts, but I would say they're equal in how hard they are to master.

I use to love watching Darts when I was a kid. It seemed to be on BBC 2 all year round and looked like loads of fun. People have been really into it these last few days I've noticed on Twitter, I've not really had time to look at it though.

It's been on at the Echo arena near me before but I didn't go. I would love to go and see a darts event live.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> You reckon? I know football, rugby and the like have more ways in which to develop and show technique than darts, but I would say they're equal in how hard they are to master.
> 
> I use to love watching Darts when I was a kid. It seemed to be on BBC 2 all year round and looked like loads of fun. People have been really into it these last few days I've noticed on Twitter, I've not really had time to look at it though.
> 
> It's been on at the Echo arena near me before but I didn't go. I would love to go and see a darts event live.


BDO darts is awful tbh, Martin Adams is the only good player and he is banned by PDC because of the bad mouthing


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Barney has came out on Twitter saying that Sky pretty much made up any quotes about him and Phil are anything but okay with eachother.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not a fan but I do love it when the announcers go "One hundredddd and eighttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!"


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Barney has came out on Twitter saying that Sky pretty much made up any quotes about him and Phil are anything but okay with eachother.


Had Sky Sports on in the background most of the day and they've had two interviews with Taylor where he has stated they are fine with other and it's all good. He's made a right twat of himself though.

His explanation for his reaction is the most pathetic thing I've ever heard a 'sportsman' say. Apparently he reacted like he did because Barney squeezed his hand too hard when they shook.

He actually said something along the lines of: _He's a big guy and he hurt me a little bit._

Weedy little shit. Hope he gets smashed. That Dutch dude is on fire at the moment.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor is a massive douche, he's now changed tune by talking up MVG


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor vs MVG tonight!

Come on Uncle Fester!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hope van Gerwen beats him. He has been the star of the tournament and Taylor's antics have been childish the last couple of days.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

For 1st time in 20 years Taylor is not favourite going into a darts match

MVG 4/5 !


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> For 1st time in 20 years Taylor is not favourite going into a darts match
> 
> MVG 4/5 !


He's definitely been the underdog against Barney before.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

MVG to win!

I love how in the studio Mardle is the only guy to actually tell the situation as it was


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The last time I saw MVG he had hair and was a lot slimmer. Going for the Christian Kist look!


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome Darts from MVG.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

2-1 to MVG atm!


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

4-4 now. This is a high-class final. (Y)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy fuck at Taylor right now.

A GOAT if there ever was one.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He will never be bettered, but his manner is insufferable.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah GOAT, most def.

Won the last four sets. Incredible.



T-C said:


> He will never be bettered, but his manner is insufferable.


(Y)

EDIT: Congratulations to The Power.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

He's a complete douche but I can't fault his talent the messi of darts


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DAT 16 TIME WORLD CHAMPION

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:flair3


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Darts Premier League Announced now with 10 Players



> The McCoy’s Premier League Darts competitors are:
> *Phil Taylor* – reigning and six-time Premier League Darts champion
> *Adrian Lewis* – two-time World Champion
> *James Wade* – 2009 Premier League Darts champion
> ...


Taylor vs Barney :mark:


----------



## Simply_Ravishing (Jan 11, 2013)

Dave Chisnall was unlucky to miss out, a better WC might of got him there


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

None of BDO Semi Finalists have accepted a PDC Tour Card


----------



## The_Rocks_Elbow (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah I would have fancied seeing Chisnall in the Premier league, maybe in place of Newton who I have little to no interest in.


----------



## bapak (Dec 18, 2012)

not me......


----------



## Jendo (Aug 17, 2011)

Love the PDC. Still mark out a bit for Steve Beaton lol  In all seriousness though the BDO is just shit in comparison!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Jendo said:


> Love the PDC. Still mark out a bit for Steve Beaton lol  In all seriousness though the BDO is just shit in comparison!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Agreed!, Anyone watching the World Cup of Darts?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

South Africa vs. England was so close to being awesome. england just scraping through in the end though 

And what happened to Australia? Lost 5-1 to Belgium...


----------



## Jendo (Aug 17, 2011)

I am! Pleased to see my homeboys from Wales doing well. Predictions for the final guys? I'm going for Belgium -England. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> South Africa vs. England was so close to being awesome. england just scraping through in the end though
> 
> And what happened to Australia? Lost 5-1 to Belgium...


lol belgium actually won in a sport?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Someone spat on Phil Taylor last night


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

James wade had someone flung at him during his walk on as well just about half way down walk on something comes from the left hand side of the screen & just misses wade can see wade saw it afterwards & was unimpressed. The Last few years at Glasgow been a few cases where fans have thrown things at players during walk on & 2011 at a player (Lewis) during a game. 

Was a great night of darts though, Got weird feeling going to be a surprise next week I think Anderson will get relegated (called that before PL started) but I see Whitlock going out & Newton only just squeezing through.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Best part of the telecast is the announcer you can hear in the background. Dude goes insane.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Any of you lads planning to watch the European championship on itv4 on July 1 or the matchplay on sky on July 20?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

F1MAN8 said:


> Any of you lads planning to watch the European championship on itv4 on July 1 or the matchplay on sky on July 20?


It's about time the darts is back on ITV4


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

vampyr said:


> It's about time the darts is back on ITV4


I prefer skys coverage but glad more darts is in the tele, itv and pdc signed a big money new deal where you'll get 4 tournaments a year


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah I don't really want Sky so rely on the Freeview but yeah good to see more tournaments coming


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

vampyr said:


> It's about time the darts is back on ITV4


My only issue with Darts on ITV4 is that they don't hype up matches very well or all that much, Sky do an Amazing top of hyping up matches & players when major events are live on Sky Sports & you veiwer feel the buzz from promos & sit there waiting for adverts to finish like a kid of christmas day waiting to unwrap her/his presents but I just don't get that feeling with ITV coverage the promo do show are very tame compared to Sky Sports, otherwise can't complain about it. I'm glad ITV signed up to show more Major tournaments on there channel though.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

The Monster said:


> My only issue with Darts on ITV4 is that they don't hype up matches very well or all that much, Sky do an Amazing top of hyping up matches & players when major events are live on Sky Sports & you veiwer feel the buzz from promos & sit there waiting for adverts to finish like a kid of christmas day waiting to unwrap her/his presents but I just don't get that feeling with ITV coverage the promo do show are very tame compared to Sky Sports, otherwise can't complain about it. I'm glad ITV signed up to show more Major tournaments on there channel though.


Yeah skys production and video packages are top notch, the old footage they showcase and the attention to history and detail is brilliant when it comes to the darts.

Also the commentary, the punditry, the interviews, the walk on girls, the crowd, the announcers, all fantastic and high budget, every thing you'd want them to be. 

Christmas isn't Christmas without the World Championship and the showcase of tournaments such as the matchplay and the uk open throughout the year is brilliant mate,

Itv do a passable job but sadly doesn't compare, however more darts = (Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Did anyone see on Twitter Eric Bristow accuse Taylor of being a cheat!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

If you watch the video its pretty obvious that he knew he missed but didn't tell anyone. It wouldn't really matter anyway, he beat him 6-1 i think.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor vs Lewis for the final!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

vampyr said:


> Taylor vs Lewis for the final!


I'll be rooting for Taylor but was hoping for a Wade win!! What a win over Whitlock that was the other day!! :mark


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

GOAT


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor ruining the Australian part it seems at the moment!


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

I dont see the appeal of it but in saying that i watch a lot of piker and i can see why people dont like it. Guess its juat a taste


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Anybody watching the masters on itv4 at 6:45 tonight??


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yep. Hope Wade gets booed out of the building after his antics tonight. If Lewis can keep up the same form he's had last two nights I fancy his chances.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

James Wade.










Looking forward to Lewis/Taylor. But i've always been a Taylor supporter for years now, so come on Phil.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wade looking a lot better at the Grand Slam! Checking out 160, 127, 120, 130, 110 among others


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I play electric darts at a pool pub..it's fun!! (Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor struggled last night but he does this every year!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Taylor has never been the best of starters at the worlds, normally takes him few games before settles into a Rhythm & the gets better as the games goes on each round. The last time I can remember Taylor starting well in the 1st round then upping his performances in each round at the Worlds was in the 2010 event when he beat Whitlock in the final. 

Taylor will get better no denying it but in first few rounds at the Worlds he never looked 100% comfortable in last few years, also Taylor likes facing players he knows & likes see what they do to him before he hits back. Looking at the draw if the seeded players go through in Taylor section he will face Michael Smith in Round 2 but round 3 will be interesting game where IMO Peter Wright meet him who is yet to play his best v Taylor on the TV but Wright very callable of banging in a 100 avg consistently all game if on form. 

Actually haven't backed Taylor this year at Worlds, which I know I'm going to regret but went with MVG to go 1 better then last year. Think player most looking forward to seeing is Wade as his been in background for awhile now but slowly started get grip over his mental health issues & putting hours into practice again.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I would say MVG is the favourite if he can keep his form going!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

My money is on Lewis to win it, defending 200k


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Chisnall


----------



## BobbyMcferrIn (Jun 18, 2013)

vampyr said:


> Chisnall


Hendo


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

BobbyMcferrIn said:


> Hendo


The 132 was immense, he played really well funny that Bristow and Mardle both wrote him off before he came and played...shows what they know (Y)


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

James Wade on tonight


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

F1MAN8 said:


> James Wade on tonight


Wade struggled but got there :clap


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Round 2 tonight!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Bye Bye Taylor!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Missed the Taylor v Smith game last night as so knackered from work that had call it a night early. Didn't think Taylor would win world title this year but didn't expect him to go out in the 2nd round to Smith though. Woke up to see results then watched the match online this morning. Michael smith a top young talent his got all the ability in the world but yet to show his talent consistently on TV but that win will help a lot to give Smith that confidence to keep winning in front of camera. Done it on floor events so now needs show he can do it on big tv tournaments.

Opens up world titie even more now that Taylor out. So many good players in this years event to see the main threat gone so early everyone spirits & chances will be lifted. This is the most open World Championship I can remember in awhile. The 2 players who impressed me the most in 1st round where Lewis & Whitlock. I look forward to seeing if they can continue that form as the tournament progresses.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Power cut!  Had to haha. I'll have to try and keep up with the WC but I'm going away on Monday so keeping up is going to be a ballache.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

vampyr said:


> Wade struggled but got there :clap


Every time Wade has won a major Taylor has been eliminated by someone else!

C'mon the machine!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Can't stand Taylor, so well done Smithy lad.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Henderson losing :'(


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Henderson lost, good game though!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm a big darts fan, getting to the point where it's overtaken football as my 'number one' sport (probably because I actually play a lot of darts and can perform to a decent standard, don't really get to play much football nowadays).

Been a great World Championship so far, I know Mardle and Harrington keep repeating it but Taylor getting knocked out has really blown the door wide open for everyone in the top half. 

Everyone is raving about Thornton, Wright and Smith but my tip for the final is Kevin Painter. He put in probably the best performance of the first round against Seyler and did an absolute demolition job on Nicho yesterday. I think Whitlock can definitely be gotten to and will wilt if Kevin puts him under pressure and starts getting aggressive on stage (case in point Whitlock v Hankey at the Grand Slam). If he beats Whitlock then he should be able to do a job on either White or Burnett, and then it's just a one off game against the winner of the top quarter and he's in the final. 

I can't quote people on the VS app, but to whoever said Wade is in with a shout I've got to disagree, if this was 2010 and he had an easier draw I might see him having a chance but if he's to win then he needs to either beat or hope someone does a job on BOTH Lewis and van Gerwen, which I just can't see happening especially if he just canters along at a 90 average as he has been doing the last few years.

Also I was watching last night and am I the only person who fucking hates Kevin McDine? Perhaps a bit harsh but the way he looks just proper winds me up, he's got the face of a 12 year old, yet has arms so long they're practically dragging on the floor and a body that's 5 times too big for his head. It's like he's been assembled from some bargain bin of body parts where they didn't have anything that actually goes together.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> I'm a big darts fan, getting to the point where it's overtaken football as my 'number one' sport (probably because I actually play a lot of darts and can perform to a decent standard, don't really get to play much football nowadays).
> 
> Been a great World Championship so far, I know Mardle and Harrington keep repeating it but Taylor getting knocked out has really blown the door wide open for everyone in the top half.
> 
> ...


Wadey doesn't need a high average, he never has. His timing is impeccable.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

What a comeback from Wade, there's a reason he's called The Machine


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Great match between Anderson & MvG. MvG goes through but Anderson must be gutted he had that ball in his court the game was his but the 4th or 5th matches in each set he throw 1 or 2 loose darts & MvG took every advantage when that happened. Fair play to Gary for taking the time to do a post match interview after losing in game like that not many would do that.

Also it's made the 10 Players who going to be in the PL next year become less predictable. Been saying for last few months that Peter Wright should be In There & He would take Anderson spot in the PL but there are signs in last 2/3 months that old Anderson is starting to return. Everybody convinced he be in the 2014 PL I'm however still yet to be convinced on that. Think if Wright does beat Newton in tonight's QF between the 2 then Wright will take Anderson spot if Newton wins I reckon he will retain his PL place for next year.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Peter Wright should be in the PL he is playing amazing this whole season, I would also say maybe Chisnall but his form is poor even though he's ranked 7th


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

vampyr said:


> Peter Wright should be in the PL he is playing amazing this whole season, I would also say maybe Chisnall but his form is poor even though he's ranked 7th


Every since that World Grand Prix display, Chisnall has really been poor but before the final he has had a great 2013 the same can be said for Kim Huybrechts but these last 2-3 months in terms of getting a wild card spot for following years Premier League is massive. Look at Hamilton & Painter in 2011 both made the 2012 PL due to what they had done in final few months of 2011 in Players Championship in Painters case & at the Worlds in Hamilton's case respectively. 

I get the feeling that Newton wont return in next years PL. I Didn't think he deserved be in this years & his performances this year to me don't suggest he will make next years the only way he make the PL is if he wins tonight's QF v Wright. Anderson again to me think is set to miss out & Hamilton last 2-3 months have been shocking. He set plummet to 9-11th in the OoM & performance at Worlds think has all but eliminated him from getting a wild card spot in a next Years PL.

I imagine the sure bets will be Taylor, Barney, Whitlock, Lewis, Wade & MvG. If you add in the 3 new faces that is mentioned above of Huybrechts, Wright & Chisnall. You get left with an unknown 10th man my guess is that Thornton will take that last remaining spot as things stand. I say as it stands cos IMO that 10th spot may go to one of Webster or White depending on who goes further in the worlds.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Crazy games tonight!

Peter Wright and Whitlock in the semis!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Taylor, Lewis, MvG, Wade, Whitlock and Barney are absolute dead locks for a PL place. With Wright getting to the semi's of the worlds and playing like he is, he looks as good as certain to be in, plus it's hard to ignore Thornton given his form, PL campaign last year and Grand Slam run; this leaves in my eyes Huybrechts, Anderson, Chisnall, Newton and perhaps Hamilton and White fighting for the remaining two places. Pipe was perhaps in with a shout if he had a good run at the worlds but is now out of the equation after losing to Devon Petersen second round. Webster could maybe come into it but he'd probably have to win the World Championships to come into any sort of consideration, especially given how often the Sky pundits (and most importantly Rod Harrington who helps picks the PL wildcards) talk about his frailties and failure of a PL campaign last time round.

If I had to take a guess at the two who'll make it, I'll say Anderson and Newton. I think Anderson has just about scraped in by returning to form since the Grand Prix and almost putting out MvG at the WC, and Newtons solid showings in the past few weeks should stick in the mind and earn him a place. Coming into the worlds I'd have said Huybrechts and Chisnall were the favourites to make it from the aforementioned players, but their poor showings have really damaged their chances, Chisnall to a greater extent. I'm a Chizzy fan but think it's probably best for his career if he didn't get in this year, he's been a mess since Taylor smacked him all over the oche at the GP final and a Premier League campaign for him at this moment in time could get very Mark Webster-esque indeed.

Oh and a cracking night of darts tonight, Whitlock v White in particular was enthralling. Valiant effort by White, but is anyone really surprised it ended as close as it did given Whitlocks track record of whacking the self destruct button? Just off the top of my head he did it against Hamilton TWICE in 2011, against Hankey at the Grand Slam, and almost again tonight. Good performance nonetheless though, and not really bothered about who wins now (preferably not Lewis but only so someone different gets a chance to put their name on the trophy).


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

I saw a hbo special on darts in the UK last spring. Ppl went to the event dressed like Alice in Wonderland and Halloween stuff. They showed a clip of the fans and they were all doing the fandango arm movements. Is darts where the fandango arm motion came from? I know that raw after wm29 had a lot of European dudes so it's something to think about


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Wade vs Lewis tonight could be insane!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Not even close, Wade just doesn't (and can't) score well enough against the power scorers like MvG and Lewis anymore. It's fine finishing well but if you're only averaging high 80's/low 90's against players who hit more 140's than 100's, then you're going to have to be consistently doing 3 figure checkouts just to hold throw and it's just not sustainable.

Can't wait for the MvG/Lewis game tomorrow, Whitlock/Wright ought to be a cracker as well.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Wade was awful!

Yeah I think MVG in that form can take Lewis but who knows what Lewis turns up!

I am saying MVG vs Wright final


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Brilliant performance by Peter Wright.

MvG vs. Lewis should be a cracker, really can't call it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

MVG currently making Lewis look like a fucking joke.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Well that was disappointing. Lewis didn't turn up and MVG was on fire.

MVG :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The only time I'll ever enjoy a 6-0 will be seeing Lewis on the end of it. He wasn't posing at the end of that like the smug arrogant prick he usually is. If only he was deflated literally, the fat weapon.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

What an absolute rout


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Nige™;28062425 said:


> The only time I'll ever enjoy a 6-0 will be seeing Lewis on the end of it. He wasn't posing at the end of that like the smug arrogant prick he usually is. If only he was deflated literally, the fat weapon.


I'm not a massive Lewis fan either but in his defence he has seriously toned his arrogance recently, he's still got that touch of smugness about him but it's nowhere near as bad as it was circa 2010/11 when he was delivering his "I'm the best in the world" speeches. If anything MvG is probably the worse of the two when it comes to arrogance nowadays.


Bit disappointing tonight to only see 14 sets played (and 2 walkovers), was expecting much more, especially from the MvG/Lewis game. Will be cheering for Wright on New Years Day but unfortunately I can only see a comprehensive win for van Gerwen, semi-finals/finals of majors are uncharted territory for Snakebite whereas MvG has been here and (almost) done it before. Also have worries about Wright's ability to keep up with van Gerwen's ridiculous streaks and power scoring over thirteen sets, and think that will cost him in the end. His only chance imo is if MvG starts pissing around on doubles because I just can't see him matching Gerwen's scoring leg after leg.

Also, enjoy this picture of a certain Peter Wright from the 1995 Lakeside:-


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's Lewis's posing that pisses me off because it's so pointless. He hit one 180 and MVG following had to finish 79 or something and did. I don't get why he has to stop and pose so smugly when it's meaningless and about to lose a leg. Do it after a great checkout by all means if you're not getting whooped, but twice he did it early after 180's when it meant sod all.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Wright is now 100k richer!

I see MVG winning but I weirder things have happened


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Wright will be at normally steady self. He normally bangs in around 100 avg & worst avg this week has been about 95 v Newton in the QF. Also Wright actually has best tournament average so far at 99.58 which is better then MvG at 97.62 whose in 2nd spot in that criteria. I actually think both will average 100-105 in this game. I really don't see either players dropping off or letting nerves get to them just cos of way both personality wise have shown to handle games on TV over last few weeks. Obviously being in a World final there has to be a certain amount if nerves there for both guys but both seem like laid back enough to not let it effect them but driven & focused enough to know still a job on here.

Wright improved a lot in 12 months since he faced MvG in worlds last year. Heck even on the floor Wright has earned 61k this year alone which would see him finish top in Players Pro Tour Order of merit on floor event in any other year had MvG not been even more impressive in that area bringing in a whopping 124K this year off the TV. Staggering numbers by both players. Wright been around on the PDC for good few years now but his really progressed this year off the TV & chosen worlds as the event to show what he can do In front of the Camera while MvG being doing that for last 14-16 months. 

Wright wont play a fast paced game like Lewis will, he play as own pace so MvG will have to settle into Wright pace. Both have hit big checkouts & scores at big moments all through out this tournament so both will know that given any sort of chance there strong chance the other will go out. I can't see MvG steam rolling Wright as did Leis as Wright is very consistent on his doubles & 2/3 dart checkouts. Personally I feel MvG has more in his game to step it up an extra gear or 2 when it matters most then Wright does that's what I think will see MvG win. Can see it being really tight & close early on with Wright actually leading but think mvg will carry on like express train & start break away from Wright towards middle - end of this game which see MvG cross finish line. MvG 7 - 4 Wright in sets as final result.

Good luck to both players though i can't wait to see what both do on New Year's Day in the final, should be a cracking final. Also can't wait to see what Wright does in the PL since his a shoe in to make 2014 PL. Speaking of next years PL the 10 players for 2014 Darts PL will be announced officially after the Final live on sky sports news I believe. Top 4 in Order if Merit will of course get in automatically while 6 wild card will then be picked (2 by sky & 4 by PDC board) as it stands in order if merit the top 4 are in order Taylor MvG Whitlock Lewis. If Wright wins tomorrow night he goes into 3rd which will push Lewis out of the Top4 & Lewis go 5th but Wright finishing runner up not change top4 & Wright would finish 7th while a MvG win in the final would see him actually become officially crowned no1 ranked players in PDC & it would push Taylor down into 2nd in the Order of Merit while finish runner up things would stay exactly same for him being 2nd & Taylor would remain in 1st.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

vampyr said:


>


:mark:

Really looking forward to this match. I hope it isn't as anticlimatic as MVG/Lewis, all that build up only for Van Gerwen to win 6-0. Fucking terrible semi-final.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope it's going to be awesome! Interesting stats!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

MvG takes the world championship, and the world number 1 spot off Phil Taylor!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Wish it could've gone 6-5, see how MVG would've handled another set under pressure. Pretty decent final, but even when Wright was coming back, it always felt inevitable Van Gerwen would win.

Also, so happy I won't have to hear that exhausted "Toure" song anymore.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

That was a Cracking final. Did call mvg winning it 7 sets to 4 over Wright. But there were a few darts at double in opening legs that Wright just missed but then two massive sets in middle part of game & had Wright taken even 1 of those 2 sets in question I reckon Wright would of won the match as mvg head was gone he trying to coast his way through rest of game to finishing line. When ,vg chucked that dart out of the board I seriously thought mvg was going lose how he managed to pick off that 72 checkout only he knows, considering how bad he was on tops to hit it flush at the end to win the World title in that kinda pressure was impressive to me.

Also Barry Hearn announced the 2014 PL darts players after the final 

Top 4 in the pdc order of merit (in order)

1. Mvg 2. Taylor 3. Whitlock 4. Lewis 

4 pdc picks

Wright, Thorton, Newton & chisnall

2 sky picks 

Barney & Anderson 

I've got to be honest but the whole relegation scenario makes little justification if you just invite the 2 players back in to event having failed to make week 10 the previous year by getting relegated in Anderson & Newton. Who both had stunningly bad 2013 & lucky make last years event anyway. Both totally underserved to in the event this year as well. Hamilton can consider himself unlucky but he had shocking end to year but you have to question why chisnall made it who himself did same but like chisnall also made a major tv final last year (Hamilton reached the 2013 uk open final). Wade the major name to miss out but his not won a tv major in 3 years now & had poor showing last year off the tv & on tv also if you look at that & his mental health issues then a year away from the Pl might be the best thing for him.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Nige&#153;;28150241 said:


> Also, so happy I won't have to hear that exhausted "Toure" song anymore.


Completely agree, unless you support Manchester City you're an absolute plank if you still find this chant amusing or are still singing it.


For what was essentially a glorified walkover, that was a pretty entertaining match. Despite what Pyke and co. were saying, van Gerwen was always in complete control yet Wright kept close enough and had sufficient chances to keep it good to watch. Really wanted it to go to 6-5 just to see if MvG was capable of holding throw to win a world title.

Also interesting PL lineup, Chisnall, Wright and Gando make it but Wade misses out! I'd say it's probably best if he takes some time off anyway, can't help but think back to his antics at the Masters (when he virtually started a fight with Whitlock on stage) and remembering thinking to myself how much the guy needs a break from the game. Glad Andy Hamilton hasn't made it, boring as fuck to watch.

Reckon Chisnall and Wright will be the two to get 'relegated'.

I agree with the guy above though, the whole relegation concept is pointless if they come back the year after anyway. If it were up to me I'd scrap the bottom two thing, cut it back down to 8 players then each night have a 'special guest' match if you will, e.g. If they're in Yorkshire then invite Dean Winstanley and Scott Waites to have a game (provided the BDO don't get all anal about it), then in Liverpool invite Stephen Bunting to play someone, maybe even a celebrity like Jamie Carragher or Stevie Gerrard, basically just a fun 'first to 5 match' between two local people to keep the crowd happy and break the night up a bit like.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

No Wade? Gutted. Rather him than boring Anderson. Wade could explode at any minute.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It's no surprise Sky went for Barney and Anderson, they are crowd favourites...Wade yeah is a weird one to not be included. Would rather Wade than Newton or Chisnall both will finish bottom or near to


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

True but I've never understood the love for Anderson, stupid shirts aside. He's very inconsistent too. Him or Newton, Chisnall too wouldn't be missed. Wade will be though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Nige™;28166641 said:


> True but I've never understood the love for Anderson, stupid shirts aside. He's very inconsistent too. Him or Newton, Chisnall too wouldn't be missed. Wade will be though.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


When he's on form (which he is at the minute), he's relatively fun to watch due to his pace and power scoring, plus he's the main 'Scottish draw'. His place does seem undeserved, but I'd rather watch him every week as opposed to Andy Hamilton or Justin Pipe or Brendan Dolan or any other slow player with all the charisma and excitement of a wet paper bag.

I'd like some clarification from Wade as to whether he was actually consulted over whether he wanted a PL place, if he wasn't then that's pretty low from Hearn and the PDC, he should be in on merit without a doubt (atleast more than Anderson/Barneveld/Newton) and you can't just claim he's not in on 'medical grounds' if you've not even asked him whether he wants to take part. Reckon the PDC have excluded him because they're terrified of the looming PR disaster when he inevitably starts a fight on stage or something of that nature.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He's got the Scottish fans for sure but he was shite in the Premier League last year. I wouldn't miss him at all. The expansion from 8 to 10 was all well & good to give the fans more matches, but usually it's another a couple of matches you're not that bothered to watch.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> I'd rather watch him every week as opposed to Andy Hamilton or Justin Pipe or Brendan Dolan or any other slow player with all the charisma and excitement of a wet paper bag.


So true! :dance


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Scott Waites is out of BDO World Championships (probably going to PDC)


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

vampyr said:


> Scott Waites is out of BDO World Championships (probably going to PDC)


Definitely got that vibe from him watching his post match interview, really hope he makes the switch. With the greatest of respect to the BDO, he's far too good to be hanging around with them and playing part time, could definitely be a top 8 PDC player if he goes full time with his darts.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Statement from James Wade Regarding the 2014 Premier League Darts*



> “I am obviously bitterly disappointed not be included in the Premier League Darts line-up for the first time in seven years.
> 
> “The news is devastating, particularly as I feel I was one of the four most consistent players in 2013, reaching the semi-finals in many televised tournaments, including the Premier League play-offs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Martin Adams whitewashing O'Shea

:drake1


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Martin Adams gone!

I see Bunting winning this BDO championship, all semi finalists btw qualifying for Grand Slam of Darts for 3 years as well!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Calling it now, Alan Norris is winning this tournament. Bunting won't be able to handle the pressure of being odds-on favourite and will lose to Green tomorrow. Potential for a whitewash in the Norris/Dekker match.

Also Christian Kist is switching to the PDC http://precisionsportsmanagementltd.co.uk/former-world-champ-kist-signs-with-precision/, consdiering he barely plays any of the tour and just rocks up to Lakeside/GSOD having played virtually no competetive darts, he's a brilliant player. Got to the potential top be top 10 in the PDC if makes darts his job and plays the circuit full time


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> Calling it now, Alan Norris is winning this tournament. Bunting won't be able to handle the pressure of being odds-on favourite and will lose to Green tomorrow. Potential for a whitewash in the Norris/Dekker match.


6-1 to Bunting


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Damien said:


>


This year would've been his in terms of success in the PDC, shame he's gone


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Cracking bit of news that Bunting is now a part of the pdc darts scene. His often played in uk open qualifiers around the pubs last few years & appeared in the last 2 UK open tv tournaments so had a taste if it & done well enough while been there. But now now playing competive darts with other top players every weekend which will improve him even more. His done everything in BDO now his at age where moving across makes a lot of sense as don't want leave it to late find the chance may never cine around at such perfect monent. Give it 12-18 months & be right up there his power scoring & ability run legs off in a flash is impressive, takes out high checkouts just needs to be more consistent on doubles & get more match firm playing with top players the pdc offers will improve his game even more. Great news for darts fan that bunting now with pdc really excited to see what he can do while his pdc member.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Chizzy! 

I got retweeted by the BDO earlier :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor! 5-0 down! Oh my!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Was sad to see Taylor getting mauled like that last night, hopefully he gets used to those new arra's quick otherwise theres no stopping MVG.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Some amazing performances last night. Barney, MVG & Lewis all outstanding. Could be a good season!


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

regarding the post above about hankey hats off too him for trying in the pdc not many do these days. wolfy adams claims to be a great player but yet won't give the pdc a go. no guts but hankey gave it a go.

i watched the darts last night. and i was shocked to see what i was watching. BARNEY i have not seen him play so well for years. hats off to him.

TAYLOR ummmm i think the guy is trying to hard and changing things to often. why with the new darts ? they looked almost too light. they were not going in strait and taylor did not look confident. you can't rule him out his lost a lot off weight so his arms will be lighter and with the change off darts plus lack off confidence is going to kill him in this years premier league. 

i still think he will get into the playoffs and i do still feel he will be back. but he looked a little lost last night


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Was thinking of starting/looking for a darts thread...

Really looking forward to PL week 2. Interesting results/fixtures ahead, especially in seeing how Taylor continues.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Bunting reached his first Quarter Final on PDC circuit


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Bunting won it as well! First PDC tour title at first go!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Said before that Bunting will be a hit in the PDC, hits high checkouts, fast rhythm player who can spin off a couple legs in a flash without breaking sweat & good treble/high score hitter. Playing against solid players each weekend will only serve to improve his game & his confidence he is carrying now with him after winning the BDO world title is big factor. Most players when switch take awhile get use to floor events & tv event with Bunting I don't believe anything really bothers him his that good that can see him having good year. Must say thought take him few months settle down but only took to first pro tour weekend to win an event which is impressive.

Really loved the PL on Thursday night. MvG beating Taylor 7 legs to 0 was the performance of the night. Taylor looked rusty after not having any serious match practise with his new darts, he looked bit shell shocked that MvG was so focused & up for game after just winning world title & no signs for mvg that resting on what he has just wants keep winning more. Taylor new darts didn't help couldn't get weight or release right & another factor was that mvg is in Taylor head & mvg able to win game with 109 average with 77% checkout success rate in 2nd gear at no point did mvg ever relent & Taylor for first time in awhile been challenged v someone who has PL title, the world Title & no1 ranking spot who capable now beating Taylor without any issues. Taylor always risen to challenges & hit back but this challenge is his hardest IMO this next 5 years with target will be interesting period for Taylor & may represent a transitional period for him but how long that period lasts will be intriguing bit.

I saw that Barney changed his set up again but this set up seems work far better with way lay down flat in board means can stack on top of dart & he can see more of treble bed when dart is in bottom of bed. It also seem like when the darts hit board go in fairly weak which very unusual was a couple times when one of dart would catch another dart in board & dart would spin off to left or right or down at very odd angles but when they go in & barney stacks them you see the results.

Lewis was awesome I loved his aggression he was generally pissed off that Whitlock got leg off him which is good sign far to often he either bottles up his anger & darts go in to weak or he congratulates player for winning leg & loses focus of couple legs v Whitlock he was used that losing leg as motivation to get better & kill game & not let Whitlock off hook. Now got Taylor this Thursday in what should be awesome game.

Also good wins for Chisnall & wright on there debuts I don't see either being bothered by PL format I actually think whole set up suit both players as both are 2 characters who take it all in their stride & both let there darts do the talking thought Thornton has his chances to at least grab a draw but Newton once again was poor I said last year he was undeserving to be in the PL & he would get eliminated which he did & stick by that same thought process this year. Yet to understand why he was included in this years PL & can't see him surviving elimination this year either.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor won the 3rd PDC Event

6-2 over Lewis and got 2 Nine Darters and averaged 107.7...is Taylor back?


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

it was not long ago that taylor lost his first few matches and drew a few to still win the premier league a few years back. what fans don't see is on paper taylor has got better every year.

he gets better with age mvg is a great player no doubt but can he keep going ? i am not so sure his had two great years GRANTED but if you look at the circut over the past few years.

has lewis been at his best ?
has wade been at his best ? 
has anderson been at his best ?
has barny been at his best ?
has simon witlock been at his best ?

no none off these guys have shown any consistancy i feel if they do then the door will open mvg will not dominate so much as all the names above can beat him. can anyone beat taylor when he is on top form ? i don't think they can and i will say it now taylor will be back there is no doubt about it.

wade had taylor a few years back in the premier league taylor then decides to hit two 9 darters the guy has still got that but he is in a transitional period. 

his still the best player in my opinion.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I think it was the rust after the worlds for Taylor, now he will stride on


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Current order of Merit


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Damien said:


> Current order of Merit


Believe that's how the Current pro tour OoM stands at?

There's another 3 day weekend event this weekend which is the last one before UK open finals next month I believe. Which I find odd don't get why moved UK open to march it was fine in June & now its a 3 day event starting on the Friday as the PL is on Thursday. Also only 2 weekends/6 days of floor tournaments to qualify for UK open finals is to small in my eyes & doesn't make great deal of sense when last year were i believe 5-6 weekends on floor event to qualify. The floor events is were players pick up form & cash leading into the UK open event itself how meant to do that in such small time frame? Also UK open itself is 3 weeks from now so after thus weekend floor events there no competitive games at all unless your in the PL? When the PL was done the UK open was a next big tournament & was a great tournament to kick start the remainder of year off now it feels as though PDC couldn't care less & playing 2nd fiddle to PL. Even though its new year & get see new faces in 2014 on tv for first time since the worlds I'm less excited for UK open this year then I can ever remember even though its at new venue & bunting will be there.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking forward to things getting underway tonight. All of it, but, something in particular in that Taylor looks to have picked up throughout the week.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor loses again! 7-3 to Lewis and was 5-0 down!


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Haha, roll on next week.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Very different Lewis these days did say last week that often gets attracted into having laugh & not focusing when his on top games or scraping to get points but never let anything Taylor do bother him & wasn't having laugh up on oche as knew had a job to do. Still a lot of work needs to be done by Taylor in the mean time to sort out these new darts they still tend to drift when he releases the dart & don't lie flat to me which is not Taylor style epically on the T20 bed. His still nervy on his double though which comes from lack confidence on winning on tv in awhile & noticed down bottom of bed on his doubles his darts are not to bad but any thing on the doubles at the top end of the board he can't get weight right at times. Taylor got it right previous weekend on the Sunday but Friday & Saturday he crashed out early on so his not "back" to Taylor of old but his still capable of getting wins v anyone on his day it just that he came up against mvg in week 1 & week 2 he faced Lewis. The 2 best players alongside Taylor in the world of darts right now. Next up Taylor has 2 other players in final 4 of the Worlds to face this Thursday got Wright then Whitlock in 11 days time so doesn't get any easier for the power but with more match practise he surely get it right sooner rather then later.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

MVG won Dutch Masters today 6-4 over King, MVG was 108 average and King was 106 average!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Damien said:


> MVG won Dutch Masters today 6-4 over King, MVG was 108 average and King was 106 average!


Fair play Merv, want wade to crack on!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

F1MAN8 said:


> Fair play Merv, want wade to crack on!


Wade needs to stop dating walk on girls :cheer


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Delightful stuff from Thornton.

Fancy Phil to win comfortably tonight, despite his two comprehensive defeats he's not actually played too badly so far, he should have more than enough to handle Peter Wright whose form has been erratic at best since the World Championships.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Thornton was unreal, at one point average 124 :|


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor loses again!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Taylor finally got first win last night still a but shaky at times but Whitlock looks like his got real scrap on to fight off relegation in week9. Lewis still annoys me switched on in the first two weeks then his switches off in following 2 weeks who knows what Lewis turn up in week5 where facing mvg. Lewis problem in a nutshell is his mentally not focused consistently as he should be if he did then win even more trophies. Really impressed by barney & wright this PL so far their dark horses to get to the Semis IMO. Newton doing well his learned from last year seems better able to cope with the pressure & battling it out for any leg & point he can muster now which means normally taking all the scrappy ugly legs in games which is a strong trait to have in tournaments.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor needed that but yeah he still doesn't look 100% confident. Was surprised Wright thrashed Lewis.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Damien said:


> Taylor needed that but yeah he still doesn't look 100% confident. Was surprised Wright thrashed Lewis.


Case in point Taylor again not looking confidence this time v Anderson. So many weak darts thrown by Taylor last night his scoring fine its his doubles, timing & consistency his struggling with which knocked his confidence big time. I thought very telling after beating Whitlock that Taylor had swagger in walk on back & his fired up & Gary looked him In eye on oche as ref said game on then shock hands with Taylor & knew in a fight again Anderson care less about last week nobody is afraid of Taylor right now. If couple years ago everybody been like Taylor back & player would lost game before it started to a phil but not now & its showing which something not seen happen before & something Phil got to deal with. Still not convinced by new darts they stick up to much for Phil & float in as drop down unlike Rosso which laid in flat & went in to board with really purpose. Meaning phil could stack with those dart soon as dart hits other they bing into board at odd angles or fall out. Anderson though was brilliant finally he can finish & isn't as shaky on doubles like once was. Also look like been on practise board again something often Gary doesn't do is practise enough. 

Wright been so impressive as has barney again. Whitlock got 100% on doubles I think last night which is some turn around seemed like over his illness & got much needed win. Thorton not been as impressive this year to many poor legs & not been consistent enough. Mvg v Lewis was a good game I liked Lewis aggressive attitude he says & does all right things in 1 game but next week could be jolly & happy & relax to much & lose just isn't consistent enough mentally sometimes. It what let's him down if showed that attitude all time smash most players up but often switches off then loses games before really in them as lost to many legs.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone watching "the fa cup" of darts on ITV4?

Whitlock out in 2nd round!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Damien said:


> Anyone watching "the fa cup" of darts on ITV4?
> 
> Whitlock out in 2nd round!


Yeah really glad that the tournament has moved away from Bolton Reebok stadium & gone to Butlins in Minehead its bigger arena with better lighting & other boards all lined up in a backstage bit so get people looking at everything at same time while board 2 is away from board 1 which causes distractions & more fans to fill in at Butlins so feels like a bigger tournement. Get move by ITv4 to snatch the rights to show it though its one best tourneys on calendar due to all shocks very surprised Sky sports let it go really.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor loses to Aden Kirk!

9-7


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Lewis denying Jenkins his first major!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Simon Whitlock (88.28) 3-7 Peter Wright (100.72)*
Whitlock: 1×180, 126 highest out. Wright: 1×180, 132 highest out.

*Adrian Lewis (89.43) 7-5 Gary Anderson (90.62)
*Lewis: 3 x180, 70 highest out. Gary: 2 x180, 100 highest out.

*Michael van Gerwen (105.05) 7-1 Wes Newton (103.36)
*MvG: 6×180, 81 highest out. Wes: 5×180, 19 highest out.

*Raymond van Barneveld (99.46) 6-6 Robert Thornton (97.48)
*Barney: 2×180, 96 highest out. Thorn: 3×180, 100 highest out.

*Phil Taylor (98.46) 7-5 Dave Chisnall (92.43)
*Taylor: 2×180, 122 highest out. Chizzy: 7×180, 73 highest out.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

i watched the darts and found it amusing at times over the past few weeks. peter wright is playing well but will he stay at this level ? he lives a few miles away from me but he is not staying at this level for ever. his a good player but not champion material when you compare him to lewis,mvg and taylor, 

i am also baffled regarding mardles comments claiming taylor is pretty much done. taylor will not just drop his game and then be gone. he is still the best player but obviously is going through a phase which taylor has often had over the past four years. he won the premier league darts a few years back having lost his first few games. 

lewis was not mentioned last year he was out off form and the same with james wade. all players go through phases as will mvg were you just won't here much about him. taylor felt he could not be beat, he then went and lost in the worlds and for me that was were the damage was caused hence why the diet the change off darts ect... 

once he gets the fear factor back which he will lewis and mvg can stop this rubbish about being world number one because there is only one man that takes that place. taylor will be back you mark my words


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Gary Anderson wins his 3rd pro tour title of the year, hope he can replicate this immense form on tele.

Wade gets to his first pro tour SF in 2 years so I'm chuffed


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

... and Raymond van Barneveld finally kills off the latest edition of the most boring darts tournament ever. I honestly can't believe that people can stay interested in this for 4 months, don't get me wrong I absolutely love darts but this is such a dragged out format/tournament which serves literally no purpose other than to line the pockets of Barry Hearn even further. For all the hype about the top players playing each other every week, about 4 of the games per night are usually complete nothing matches like Robert Thornton versus Wes Newton; plus it's not until the final week or so that things start getting remotely interesting, seeing as players can afford to lose about half of their games and still make the cut for the semi-final.

Congrats to Barney anyway, it's great to see him actually win something (even if it was just a glorified exhibition). I've been critical of him in the past over his sulky attitude when things aren't going his way but he showed some proper fight tonight, especially against Phil. Also great to see the resurgence of Anderson during this PL, the commentators often wank themselves silly over the throwing actions of Lewis, Barney, and the like, but for me Anderson is just as pleasing to watch when he's on form. He just makes it look so ridiculously easy. Definitely justified his place in this years Premier League, hope he can kick on now and get back into the top 10 of the OOM.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah I found myself wandering this year. Very boring


----------



## The Anti Diva (Jun 9, 2013)

I like darts, it was great to see Barney win the premier league , not long until the world cup of darts in Germany


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

World Matchplay on sky July 19-27!!!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

F1MAN8 said:


> World Matchplay on sky July 19-27!!!


Not often I say this but don't fact Taylor chances this time, his the best matchplay player I've seen, well best player ever period but format of straight legs at world matchplay is right up Taylor alley just suits his game so much. But this is first time I can remember in awhile maybe since 2007 that this time he wont retain it, Taylor gone from 08-13 not losing game winning 6 straight world matchplay titles those 6 titles pocketed 100k for every title so 600k in total from prize alone not bad. But not this year just don't fancy his chances seem gas out quickly when games are tight now & I'm still unsure on the darts his using not convinced got the release & weight of them to his liking yet. Best thing about matchplay is once game is done east up come back next day or 2 days time which suits Phil. But at best during later rounds as able get control games then steam away from his opponent normally why see later rounds the difference in legs won to his opponent so large during round 1 & 2 often find it harder so if is time where at weakest during those 2 rounds. 

My 3 dark horses to reach the matchplay final or maybe even win it (outside big 3 of Taylor, mvg & Lewis) are wright, Cavan & wade.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Be surprised if van Gerwen doesn't win it to be honest, he just seems to be so much more consistent than anyone else at this moment in time and the legs format is right up his street as it maximizes the effect of his crazy runs where he reels off 5/6 legs in about 50 darts. 

Other than MvG, Lewis will be there or thereabouts as per, Anderson is coming back into some serious form and (draw dependent) is in with a serious shout, and with his record at the event Taylor can never be counted out. Wade usually does well here and should again, but I'm not convinced he's got the scoring game to go all the way at the minute. Thornton as well is a good call, he's been great on tour recently and on his day against the right opponent is as good as anyone in the world.

Anyone have any idea if Bunting will be at the Matchplay (or what his general status is in regards to qualifying for the majors this year)?


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Draw for the Matchplay has been made:-

Michael van Gerwen (1) v Steve Beaton
Ian White (16) v Terry Jenkins
Andy Hamilton (8) v Wayne Jones
Dave Chisnall (9) v Dean Winstanley
James Wade (5) v Andy Smith
Brendan Dolan (12) v Richie Burnett
Simon Whitlock (4) v Kevin Painter
Raymond van Barneveld (13) v Vincent van der Voort
Phil Taylor (2) v Darren Webster
Justin Pipe (15) v Michael Smith
Robert Thornton (7) v Paul Nicholson
Wes Newton (10) v Ronnie Baxter
Peter Wright (6) v Stephen Bunting
Gary Anderson (11) v Jamie Caven
Adrian Lewis (3) v Andrew Gilding
Mervyn King (14) v Kim Huybrechts


The section with Wright/Bunting/Anderson/Caven is incredibly harsh, 4 of the 'outside favourites' all clumped together.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> Draw for the Matchplay has been made:-
> 
> Michael van Gerwen (1) v Steve Beaton
> Ian White (16) v Terry Jenkins
> ...


Agree with that. The bottom section with those guys all of them outside dark horses to win matchplay is real killer that all in same mini section. I'd say outta big names Taylor has nicest section of draw looking at it on paper he should be thinking im in SF here. Clearly he wont he will be thinking that as he wont care who his facing as believe going win this event no matter who He faces but looking at the rest of the draw it has fallen well for Taylor he has the "easier" route to at the least semis on paper IMO.


----------



## SantinosCobra (Jul 1, 2014)

I love darts man so cool


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Phil flawless, no major upsets, good to see CM Nicholson back!

Smith vs Taylor in round 2!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

:lmao I love Nicholson's little CM Punk routine. Great stuff.

Some good matches on tonight. Bunting just looked a real class act against Wright.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Bunting :mark:

He played really well


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Phil whacks in a 9-darter on his way to a 110 average.

My arse is he finished.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor has refound that form that won him so much

:mark:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

That 9 darter was never in doubt. That about as good as Taylor been on tv all year my heart still says wont win the matchplay this year though I can't put finger on it but think come up short in end but if is any tv tournament that even C grade Taylor can win right now then its the matchplay. Also Anderson was superb lost amongst the shuffle of last night games was just how good Anderson actually was. First time ever made the QF in Blackpool as well which is even more shocking when think about how good Anderson is that since joined bottled game so much on that stage never even made 1 QF appearance since joined pdc until last night.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor could win this tournament but I think MVG will end that idea


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

just an incredible match from both Anderson/Phil tonight. haven't been that invested in a match for a long time.

feel genuinely gutted for Anderson, after he broke throw to make it 16-15 he deserved at least to take the match to 'extra time' or whatever they call it. just a few missed doubles and poor scores on his own throw let him down, on another day he could (and should) have walked out the comfortable victor. just a shame he had to face Phil at the top of his game.

really looking forward to MvG/Taylor, think Taylor will go over and continue his ludicrous run on the matchplay stage.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor is GOAT


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

"GOAT" may just sound like hyperbole, but has there ever been a sportsman/team who has completely DOMINATED their sport like Taylor has done in his? I'm genuinely struggling. Not too keen on his dickhead "I'm the best" attitude, but as a sportsman he is a complete inspiration and pretty much the perfect role model in terms of just repeatedly winning shit.

I don't know for sure but I'd be willing to bet he's won more Major Titles than the rest of the PDC field combined. It's just completely ludicrous.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I really fucking hate him. Shame Anderson's doubles went to shit, as per, after he won four on the bounce.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Bunting is crazy good!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Wade did Taylor!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Wade was class tonight. Absolute class. I was scared that he was going to bottle it yet again when Taylor pulled it back to 2-1 but he kept his head so well in that final set. His ton+ checkouts and combination finishes are on another level. Possibly the best in the world.

I'd be delighted with any of Anderson/Bunting/Wade winning this now. Probably my 3 favourite players :lmao.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Wade been soid & consistent all week. Interesting that wade said facing Phil & beating him was mental block had to get over. Normally Taylor comes out flying fast v wade in games never allowing Wade settle down & find his rhythm & when/if wade does&, the game is nearly over & Taylor build up such a huge lead he can Coast to victory. Wade also been playing poorly last few years until few months ago so that never helped him much especially not when facing Taylor. But Grand Prix great leveller as double in & out format gives rest chance & Wade doubling in & finishing been better then phil leading into this game & deciding factor on board last night to. 

Hand on heart here I was speaking to someone at work on Monday before tournament started & I called wade v Anderson SF with one those 2 winning whole event. But backed out of any bet as that side of the draw had Taylor in it if had been slightly more confident gone with that bet but Oh well.

Bunting having a great tournament & think game against MvG tonight will be cracker. Mvg has that knack of grinding through the gears & knowing & doing enough to win but since World Championship win in Jan in the TV majors his got to SF or final then lost in end coming up short. Finishing been letting him down been case this week to. Gets darts at double but sometimes takes 2-4 chances then hits it. Other times he cleans it up eepisically on high out shots when just go bang bang bang & all fluid in 1 motion.

Wouldn't be surprised if Bunting gets the wins or very close to beating mvg tonight actually. Kind of free hit for him if think about it. Going shoot up ranking. Got game. Got exp winning big games. No matter what done if were lose he had great tournament & pressure all on MvG to deliver as his defended 100k this time so expected to win the event while Bunting wasn't really even expected go far into tournament in pdc this quickly. But Still think mvg has enough in locker to get past Bunting as think step up level or 2 tonight & yet see Bunting can keep up in PDC when guy like MvG firing on all cylinders. Bunting has game but think tonight & right now he wont do it next year different story though. Wins tonight prob in PDC 2015 Premier league though? 

History tends to suggests guy knocks out Taylor in tv major doesn't win tournament & mostly go home in next round so while love Wade win a 3rd Grand Prix title going say he loses to Anderson 4-3 in sets tonight & in other game see tight game but MvG having enough to beat bunting by same 4-3 to sets scoreline leading to Anderson v mvg Final tomorrow.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Anderson vs Wade has been decent so far, Anderson was on fire and he's just went to shit the last 3 sets.



Anderson has wasted atleast 15 darts trying to get started on the double 20.

Bye Gary hello MvG, should be another great game.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is it the Players Championship that is on ITV4 this month?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Brock said:


> Is it the Players Championship that is on ITV4 this month?


Yeah should be and then the Grand Slam next month


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Would love Wade to win tonight but unfortunately I just don't think that he has the scoring power to keep up with van Gerwen over such a long format, if he does win then it'll be through impeccable doubling in and hitting the big finishes at the right time. If he isn't on top form with his doubles (both in and out) then this could turn into a bit of a walkover for MvG.

Whatever the result tonight though he's done himself proud this week with the 9 darter + wins over Taylor/Anderson (especially the former) and barring an absolute nightmare at the Worlds has surely solidified his PL place for 2015.



Brock said:


> Is it the Players Championship that is on ITV4 this month?


I think it's the Euro's this month. Players Championship isn't until just before the start of the worlds, they've still got another couple of players championship floor events to play this year.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

MVG!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Damien said:


> He's saying he had a cold or something...*shrugs*


All well all well bunch of whistles sky sports can be ay? The bloke says shakier than shaky Stevens was all well between the two obviously


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Brock said:


> Is it the Players Championship that is on ITV4 this month?


That's at end of Nov/start of Dec tends to be least week or so before world championship starts. Next up for tv title tournament is European championship which is next weekend 24th - 26th. Lewis is defending champion while Whitlock is defending 50k he won 2 years ago at this event oddly both having poor years by their own very high standards. Don't believe those 2 get far into the tournament either this year. The prize money for this tournament has been increased this year to a total pot of £250k which up from the £200k the pervious year. Winner £55k, runner up £25k, Semi finalists £15k, quarter finalists £10k, 2nd round 6,500k & 1st round 3,000k.

---------
(Bracket 1)
Mvg v Beaton
Dolan v Michael smith 
Chisnall v Artut
Newton v Ian White 
---------
(Bracket 2)
Whitlock v Barney
van der Voort v Robert Wagner
Peter wright v Van de Pas
Winstanley v Kim Huybrechts
--------
(Bracket 3)
Taylor v Beaton
Hamilton v Bunting
Anderson v Jenkins
Thorton v Rowby-John Rodriguez
-------
(Bracket 4)
wade v Ronny Huybrechts
Merv King v Kist
Lewis v Kelle Klaasen
Cavin v Mensur Suljović
---------

That's the complete draw & brackets to. The 2nd bracket looks decent way get to QF/SF at least actually. I actually say Dean Winstanley been playing better then rest if the other 7 players in his bracket last few months along with Peter wright. Wade also should fancy his chances again going very far into another tournament as his mini section of the draw is very decent & Lewis is only big name hitter in his bracket that stop him.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> The 2014 European Championship will be televised live on ITV4 from October 24-26.
> 
> The first round will be split across two sessions on Friday October 24, with the second round taking place on Saturday October 25, before the event concludes on Sunday October 26 with the quarter-finals in the afternoon session and the semi-finals and final in the evening session.
> 
> 2014 European Championship


First Round Draw & Tournament Draw Bracket


> Michael van Gerwen (1) v Justin Pipe
> Brendan Dolan v Michael Smith
> Dave Chisnall (8) v Jyhan Artut
> Wes Newton v Ian White
> ...


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

I fancy Winstanley to have a solid tournament!
Hoping wade can continue on his recent form who's to say he can't win it!!?
Whitlocks prize money has already been deducted for reasons I don't know, Anderson my pick to win it. Especially with no double-in

Was at the semis in dublin, wade and Anderson was a cracker, two great, great, players!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wade won the players championship 17 final yesterday and came runner-up today!


----------



## Rocky10uk (Mar 9, 2013)

F1MAN8 said:


> I fancy Winstanley to have a solid tournament!
> Hoping wade can continue on his recent form who's to say he can't win it!!?
> Whitlocks prize money has already been deducted for reasons I don't know, Anderson my pick to win it. Especially with no double-in
> 
> Was at the semis in dublin, wade and Anderson was a cracker, two great, great, players!


Yes both are playing incredibly well at the moment, Wade looks to hVe really put his problems behind him.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Barney vs Mvg in round one of the masters!

http://dartsjournalist.com/van-gerwen-and-van-barneveld-set-to-clash-in-the-masters/

full draw abd details at that link


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That 9 darter by MVG. My my. I always get the same thought with him, one point it looks like he is throwing crap, the next thing WHAM.

Maybe he does the darting equivalent of the rope a dope lol.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Mvg is a freak at age of 23 in 2012 he was winning first major tv tournament just 2 years ago now has about £1.8m in prize money alone in 2 years from money earnt without sponsorship deal money counted in to that so easy over 2M in backpocket & more at his age his world no 1 & world champ his also won 6 individual tv pdc tourneys title & 7 if count pairs with barney & only missing Masters, Grand Slam, UK open & Matchplay off his bucket list & only just 25. Jesus Christ that is ridiculous. 

Special talent that man & when in full flow he can't be matched only Lewis say match him when his on it which right his not & Taylor to would be looks off pace himself by very own high standards. Poor Jenkins what that 9 final in tv majors & 0 wins that's brutal not sure record ever be topped by anyone I love see win just 1 before retires & 4 players lost to are top players, wade, Lewis & Taylor & now mvg that's some list. 

Great tournament & mvg really stepped up on Sunday when maybe Dolan should knocked him out in 2nd round but mvg never looked back & stormed away with yet another huge tv tournament win & next weekend is masters which could be decent tournament as well.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Jenkins man he may never win that one title, 9 final losses is bad luck


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

MvG is honestly just god tier. Absolutely ridiculous what he's achieved over the past 2 years. He's got everything necessary to be Phil Taylor mark 2. Perhaps not as strong mentally as Taylor but in terms of just sheer ability I think when he's on top of his game he's as good as and probably even better than Taylor, even at his peak.

Unlucky for Jenkins tho. Don't think there's anyone else in darts who i'd love to see win a major more than him. It's not even like he bottles it and chokes in finals, he just seems to constantly run into people playing out their skin.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to giving Phil's book a read. It'll be interesting to see what he has to say on a couple of different matters (especially the WC controversy with Chris Mason years back). Might save it as a stocking-filler come Xmas.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The Unibet Masters



> First Round Draw & Tournament Bracket
> Michael van Gerwen (1) v Raymond van Barneveld (16)
> Dave Chisnall (8) v Robert Thornton (9)
> Simon Whitlock (5) v Mervyn King (12)
> ...


---

Poor Terry


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

To be fair to Terry two major finals this year from a possible four, great to have him back in the grand slam too.

Good form this year from TJ a blinding final few months and he could sneak into the premier league!!!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It starts today!


----------



## StraightEdgeKW (Jun 26, 2014)

Really looking forward to it. Can see MVG winning this again. Still secretly rooting for Jenkins and Taylor though but MVG is on superb form.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

TJ not in it sadly! Lethal performance frm Wade


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wade vs Lewis :mark: :mark: :mark: Great match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

why2cj said:


> Wade vs Lewis :mark: :mark: :mark: Great match.


Yep, Wade was on fire today. Looks like he gives a shit again and wants it this week. Looking forward to the semi's, maybe a Wade/Gerwen final me thinks.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Wade not getting in the Premier League last year was perhaps the best possible thing that could have happened to him. He looks a completely different player this year and it seems like he's actually enjoying playing darts nowadays.

Hope he wins this.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

King vs Wade in final


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Incredible. Merv had the damn thing won. I do feel sorry for him, but not so sure about his reaction. Was that because of the way Wade celebrated, or just the fact he lost?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

What a fucking come back by Wade :faint: Coming back from 9-2 down, holy fuck.



Brock said:


> Incredible. Merv had the damn thing won. I do feel sorry for him, but not so sure about his reaction. Was that because of the way Wade celebrated, or just the fact he lost?


I don't think it was Wade's celebration, probably just angry that he let the win slip through his fingers. Crowd booing him on his throws probably didn't help.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Wade is something else can't believe that I'm speechless. Wade was 5-0 legs down then 9 legs to 2 down & When wade did claw way back into this game Merv then smashes in 158 checkout to go within 1 leg of victory. Maybe crowd did play part & funny for years booed wade now they love the guy but Merv let Wade off hook he had 8 match darts win this final & blew it but that 135 checkout by wade win it was superb every dart was plum center & effortless checkout under that pressure after way fought back then takes some guts. 

Merv as result now in grand slam next week & Merv playing well himself & like Jenkins maybe outside bet get wildcard spot in next years Prem league of darts & Wade cert to get in now & would t bet against him getting 4th in order of merit by Jan anyway. Aso have funny feeling Whitlock & Thorton unless they produce something next 2 months will be missing out & Newton already missed out & shouldn't been in last 2 Prem league events anyway IMO.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

King going off like he did was probably a combination of Wade's reaction, the crowd being dickheads and just his general frustration at throwing away the best chance he'll ever have to win a major PDC TV event. Can't blame Wade for reacting like he did though, he's just won his first TV major in about 4 years after winning something like 9 out of 10 legs and surviving what felt like 50 match darts. Incredible comeback. He's in cracking form at the minute. In with a good a shout as anyone at winning the big one later this year.


You can tell these players aren't PR trained or anything either, those were perhaps the most awkward couple of interviews I've ever seen :lmao.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

I am over the moon finally Wade much deserved!! 
Feel for King, what a classy interview at the end too absolute gentleman!

THAT 135 :dance3


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Grand slam of darts starts this Saturday. Fast becoming one of best tourneys pdc has in its calendar. I believe this year might also be last year it's a unranked tournament & believe qualification for 2015 event may change as well from 2 year cycle to entered to a 1 year cycle to get a automatic spot in the event, but that not been 100% confirmed yet. 

Group A - MvG, Kim Huybrechts, Darren Webster & Jan Dekker (BDO)

First group games are Kim v Dekker & Mvg v Webster 

Group B - Ronny Huybrechts, Jenkins, Alan Norris (BDO) & Scott Waites (BDO)

First group games are Ronny v Norris & Waites & Jenkins 

Group C - Lewis, Chisnall, Keegan Brown & Rowby-John Rodriguez

First group games are Lewis v Rodriquez & brown v Chizzy

Group D - Barney, Van der Voort, Thornton & Robbie Green (BDO)

First group games are barney v Green & VdV v Thorton 

Group E - Taylor, Kist, Richie George (BDO) & Hamilton 

First group games are Taylor v George & Hamilton v Kist

Group F - Peter wright, Whitlock, Dolan & Michael Smith

First group games are wright v Dolan & Smith v Whitlock

Group G - James wade, Merv King, Jamie Cavin & Tony oShea (BDO) 

First group games are King v Oshea & Cavin v Wade

Group H - Bunting, Anderson, Winstanley & Wesley Harms (BDO) 

First group games are Bunting v Harms & Winstanley v Anderson

The 2 winning players of the first group game face each other in 2nd group game with 2 losers facing each other in other 2nd group game & then 3rd game is whoever hasn't played each other yet. 0 points for lose, no draws & 2 points for a win. Top 2 at end of group stages all go through to the last 16 of knock out round stage. Have say looking at all 8 groups its group F looks like its the group of death as its really hard to call who goes through from that group.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

First thing that hit me when I saw the draw was just how uninspiring the BDO qualfiers have become. There's only really Green (and maybe Norris on a good day) who'd I'd fancy to compete with the 'mid-table' PDC mob like Wright, Whitlock, Anderson, Dolan, Jenkins etc. let alone the very top guys like MvG, Lewis and Taylor. Waites and O'Shea are on a seemingly perpetual downward spiral, Dekker/Harms are decent young talents but are never going to whack in a 100 average and George just seems to have lost all interest in darts (didn't bother turning up for the Winmau masters and he's not even qualified for Lakeside this year). A long cry from the days of the likes of Waites, O'Shea, Webster, Whitlock, Hankey etc. qualifying who'd you'd fancy to go far in the tournament and have a real good crack at winning it.

Group F is definitely the toughest one to call with all 4 players being virtually evenly matched in terms of ability, and Group H should be very tight as well, Bunting/Anderson are favourites but Winstanley can cause anyone problems and Harms should at least give a good account of himself.

On paper Phil, MvG and Lewis all have straightforward groups with Barney/Wade getting tough draws but ones they should win through nonetheless.

Probably my favourite tournament of the year after the World Championships this. It's a real shame they're messing with the format next year.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope I can watch some of this over the next week, it's my favourite tournament also


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Entertaining first day! I got week off work now so darts all the way!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Disappointed with Waites to say the least!!

Wade 83% on doubles! How epic would it be if smith won it


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Lewis just got spanked!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Been whispers about Keegan brown for little while now first time seen him on tv this weekend & hasn't disappointed. Cracking talent reminds me of dare I say younger Lewis when on finishes & stepping up to darts board. Head held high, no fear, just throw & attack dart board. Love that knew he won big game on tv but says a lot that he says only 1 game & looking to next game difference in mentally to some players & rest is when beat big player they think made it & lose focus but Keegan shook Lewis hand & wanted focus on how well playing & look forward to next game, top class that. Lewis avg btw was 95 so wasn't even bad that but Keegan avg was bit over 100 & 55% on doubles success rate & can do that each game then going go quite far in the game. 

To this now & prob have look at it again after worlds is over see will change anything but pretty confident that barring a major shock these 10 players will be the 10 that make the 2015 Darts Premier League. Taylor, Lewis, mvg, wade, barney, Anderson, Wright, Jenkins, Chisnall & Bunting. Biggest shock I know for many will be no Whitlock but his having poor year & unless pulls something out of nowhere before this year is done I doubt he will make it only other way is somehow hangs on to 4th in Order of Merit by the time the World championship is finished.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

The Monster said:


> Been whispers about Keegan brown for little while now first time seen him on tv this weekend & hasn't disappointed. Cracking talent reminds me of dare I say younger Lewis when on finishes & stepping up to darts board. Head held high, no fear, just throw & attack dart board. Love that knew he won big game on tv but says a lot that he says only 1 game & looking to next game difference in mentally to some players & rest is when beat big player they think made it & lose focus but Keegan shook Lewis hand & wanted focus on how well playing & look forward to next game, top class that. Lewis avg btw was 95 so wasn't even bad that but Keegan avg was bit over 100 & 55% on doubles success rate & can do that each game then going go quite far in the game.
> 
> To this now & prob have look at it again after worlds is over see will change anything but pretty confident that barring a major shock these 10 players will be the 10 that make the 2015 Darts Premier League. Taylor, Lewis, mvg, wade, barney, Anderson, Wright, Jenkins, Chisnall & Bunting. Biggest shock I know for many will be no Whitlock but his having poor year & unless pulls something out of nowhere before this year is done I doubt he will make it only other way is somehow hangs on to 4th in Order of Merit by the time the World championship is finished.


It's between TJ and Merv I think, maybe even Michael smith! 

Hoping terry gets it, much deserved


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

F1MAN8 said:


> It's between TJ and Merv I think, maybe even Michael smith!
> 
> Hoping terry gets it, much deserved


If Merv reaches another tv final before PL starts then he may sneak it instead of Jenkins. Its same as Smith if does get to major tv final & has good run at Worlds himself then he could sneak it ahead of Jenkins. That 10th spot does seem up for grabs right now & feels like its between Jenkins, Smith & Merv for it. Also seem to me that smith is getting a lot of attention & hype as of late from sky sports commentators & darts pundits. Almost like they are waiting for smith to show up next 2 months to get a "deserved" 2015 PL wildcard spot. If Whitlock does something between now & Worlds then imagine could get in & retain spot but does need produce something ASAP same as Thornton who playing well enough but losing game while playing well he deffo another need do something either this month or next to grab attention of skysports & PDC board so gets Into next years Premier league.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

The Monster said:


> If Merv reaches another tv final before PL starts then he may sneak it instead of Jenkins. Its same as Smith if does get to major tv final & has good run at Worlds himself then he could sneak it ahead of Jenkins. That 10th spot does seem up for grabs right now & feels like its between Jenkins, Smith & Merv for it. Also seem to me that smith is getting a lot of attention & hype as of late from sky sports commentators & darts pundits. Almost like they are waiting for smith to show up next 2 months to get a "deserved" 2015 PL wildcard spot. If Whitlock does something between now & Worlds then imagine could get in & retain spot but does need produce something ASAP same as Thornton who playing well enough but losing game while playing well he deffo another need do something either this month or next to grab attention of skysports & PDC board so gets Into next years Premier league.


Bunting is almost a certainty and I can understand why, but a year too soon? Surely the other players won't be happy. Particularly Merv, Thornton or potentially Jenkins who could miss out as a result witha couple having as good a year as bunting if not better!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Phil Taylor averaging over 114


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I tip Bunting to get far


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

F1MAN8 said:


> Bunting is almost a certainty and I can understand why, but a year too soon? Surely the other players won't be happy. Particularly Merv, Thornton or potentially Jenkins who could miss out as a result witha couple having as good a year as bunting if not better!


Well bunting having a good year off tv to, I think earned about 40k on floor events which is impressive since only came to pdc in Jan & first pdc tour event was in Feb. Getting better each tv event & beaten Taylor on tv event to so basically shoe in. Say he deserves it & one pdc most in form players & expect him be real dark horses for tv major/s next year & PL will suit his game & fans love him when see him each week. 

I did debate on if Chizzy retain his spot. It sounds harsh but having solid year & gone up ranking & earnt far amount off TV but on TV not beaten MvG or Taylor & best reached QF he may be next Hamilton who reached QF of every major I believe last year but never went any further so didnt get wildcard spot in this year PL. 

PL seen as more round show exhibition that lasts 2 months. So not always going see most deserving get in & more likely see biggest names or most exciting players get entry. Its Why Newton, Anderson & barney were picked this year yet heading into event had done bugger all to justify their selection but were names & "exciting" players. 

I've always thought guys who play well off tv should be given more chance be in PL & Dolan want to say 3rd in pro tour order merit got around 70k this year alone which quite stunning but on tv not gone anywhere to say he should be a contender for a pl 2015 wildcard spot. While smith earnt around same as Dolan off tv yet hasn't done anything on tv this year either yet is very exciting player & has beat Taylor on tv will no doubt be a contender no matter what to get wildcard place next year.


Top4 in order of merit get automatic spot, while pdc board pick 4 wildcards & skysports pick 2. Sky always pick big names who attract viewers. Which means one of their picks will be Barney no doubt next likely be Anderson due to PL going around Britian & want at least 1 Scottish person in the event. PDC board tend to pick players who they feel deserve place in the event but they to have been known pick players based on reputation rather then form (no Kim who playing well in 2013 yet Newton got not 1 but 2 wildcards spots in 2013 & 2014 for doing very little in both years to deserve a spot imo)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Alan Norris v Kim Huybrechts
Dave Chisnall v Robbie Green
Raymond van Barneveld v Keegan Brown
Michael van Gerwen v Terry Jenkins


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Keegan Brown, wow he impressed me tonight!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Bunting!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Great fight back from Chizzy earlier in the night but Keegan should wrapped up that game lot sooner he thought done all hard work when got 14 legs in race to 16 but never actually crossed the finish line. Keegan learn from this defeat though & wont take away from great tournament been for him & what future has in darts but Chizzy into a major SF on TV not gone this far since last year world Grand Prix when he finished as the runner up.

Kim performance is about as good as going see. It reminded me of Wade v Lewis in semi of 07 world match play just solid/high scores with supreme finishing on high checkouts by wade beat Lewis 17 legs to 7 that day & Kim doing same to mvg when went 12 legs to 3 up & Kim never let up 107-109 average most of time through game & wasn't even like mvg scoring badly just missing doubles & Kim checking out 3 ton finishes every time. Don't think Kim ever play as well as that on tv for awhile normally after game like that you crash mentally so maybe fact break for Kim tomorrow will help & can focus on sunday name in afternoon v chizzy putting mvg game into back mind but great chance both Kim & Dave to reach another major tv final say whoever wins that SF maybe nicked their PL 2015 place.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope Chizzy can go all the way but it will be tough, qualified now for 3 more Grand Slams though!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Bunting  King could best Taylor I feel he does what's necessary


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dave Chisnall v Kim Huybrechts
Mervyn King v Phil Taylor

I'd like to see Taylor v Chisnall in the final.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Anyone see the grand prix a while ago? In Dublin. I'm pretty sure it was the Grand Prix. Power played an absolute shocker.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Smith maybe played himself out of contention for a PL spot last night IMO. Alright I know how easily I can get frustrated when I'm practicing if things aren't going my way so I hate to imagine how hard it is when you're up on the big stage in the quarter final of a major and things just aren't working after playing so well all week, but you can't just literally give up. His attitude wasn't far off Wades against Taylor at the Masters(?) last year when he just lost all interest in the match and started lobbing his darts completely aimlessly at the board and not even attempting to try and fight back or put a run together. Can't have impressed too many behind the scenes, for sure. Anyway it's probably too early for him regardless, think I'm right in saying he's won once on tour this year and reached another final but he's only ever reached one quarter final on TV, he's got to get to at least a 2/3 semi's on the box for me before he should even be considered for a spot. Not really shown much consistently (yet) to suggest he's PL material. If he does somehow get in then I could see him losing quite a lot and it just destroying his progress a la Webster a few years ago.

Right now for the Premier League it's surely Taylor/MvG/Wade/Lewis/Anderson/Bunting/Chisnall/Barney/Wright with Jenkins/King/anyone who can put a run together at the worlds fighting it out for the 10th spot. Would maybe say Huybrechts as well but lets be right here he's been utter garbage (to put it politely) on TV for the past 2 years (heard an incredible stat the other day that was something like not counting this years GSOD then since he played Taylor in the Player's Championship final 2 years ago he's won just 5 times on TV with 2 of those coming at last years Grand Slam and another coming against an amateur at the UK Open), so yeah unless he makes the final of the Worlds or something I really can't see him getting in. At this moment in time Jenkins is probably leading the pack but if King wins tonight then I think he'll have the edge over everyone else. Of course the wildcard in all this is Whitlock potentially getting in through merit (how on earth is this high in the OOM btw? I can't think of any big prize money that he's possibly got to defend either) which would complete the line up, but after his poor performance last year and generally poor year on tour and on TV then I'd say unless he pulls out something special next month then his chances of getting in are marginal to say the least. Ditto for Thornton. At this moment in time Newton's chances of making it again are probably on par with mine.

definitely going to be an interesting few months to say the least.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

why2cj said:


> I'd like to see Taylor v Chisnall in the final.


It's happening! :mark:


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Chisnall's showing the same fighting spirit that saw him beat Brown & Huybrechts, especially heading into the first break at 5-0 down. I'm not too sure if he'll win the game, I think Taylor has the experience to see it through, but it's turning into quite a tussle!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Can see Phil just moving up another gear now and taking this 16-12/11. Chizzy can't have much left after all the effort it'll have taken to get it to 10-10.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor wins, so close for Chisnall but Taylor still has it to win the majors


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Only managed to see the evening session today but Anderson, Klaasen, Taylor, Lewis, van Gerwen, van der Voort, Wade and Kist all put in incredible performances and averaged mid 100's and higher (Anderson averaged 110 and had to survive match darts!). Real shame that the Wade/Kist had to go out. Standards have been ridiculously high so far.

Have to say tho I was really disappointed at van de Pas not turning up and what the absolute fuck has happened to Andy Hamilton? In the space of about a year he's gone from being one of the most (if not THE most) consistent players on the circuit to borderline pub standard. Absolutely shocking from him today.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Baxter said:


> Only managed to see the evening session today but Anderson, Klaasen, Taylor, Lewis, van Gerwen, van der Voort, Wade and Kist all put in incredible performances and averaged mid 100's and higher (Anderson averaged 110 and had to survive match darts!). Real shame that the Wade/Kist had to go out. Standards have been ridiculously high so far.
> 
> Have to say tho I was really disappointed at van de Pas not turning up and what the absolute fuck has happened to Andy Hamilton? In the space of about a year he's gone from being one of the most (if not THE most) consistent players on the circuit to borderline pub standard. Absolutely shocking from him today.


Hamilton was literally the worst thing I have ever seen in darts, not even joking. I could score better then him tonight!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Brilliant Terry Jenkins!


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Fair play to Anderson this afternoon. 10-6 winner over Phil & moves on to face Van Der Voort in the Semis. Personally, I won't be watching the evening session now, but all the best to the remaining 4.

Quite surprising to see how some of the bigger players (Wade, Van Gerwen, Taylor etc) have underperformed. Whether that's due to having one eye on their preparation for the World Championships next month, whether it's ITV4's coverage (I kid :lol) or whatever, it's shocking to see so many 'go off the boil' at the same time.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Chuffed for Ando!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

So happy for Gary Anderson first tv ranking tournament win to date. Quite Stunning to think that Gary only won 3 tv majors in whole career & this is first one which was actual tv ranking event. For someone that talented that really is hard to believe is true. 

Don't know if this stat can be rivalled but Gary beat 4 out 5 world champions on his way to winning the tournament (kist 1st round 2012 bdo world champ, bunting 2nd round 2014 bdo world champ, QF Taylor 16 time world champ & final Lewis 2 time world champ). Gary also ended a near on 5 year jinx of "the guy who beats Taylor doesn't win the actual tv ranking tournament" the last person to do it was Paul Nicholson ironically in the 2010 players championship who beat Taylor in the SF then beat Merv in the final itself. Can't remember last time someone did it when Taylor lost in a tv ranking QF though & player beat him lifted the trophy? Could maybe barney in uk open in 07 beat Taylor in QF then Lloyd in SF then Voort in the final? 

Anyway Best player on floor event during the whole year think ended up with £113k before this weekend on money earned this month off tv on pro tour circuit. Best player during the weekend as a whole (100 + avg in all 5 games is mighty impressive since 3 those 5 games were on finals day on the Sunday) & a very deserving player to be the 2014 players champions. Fitting a Scotsmen won it on st Andrews day as well I thought. Gary now in 4th in actual order of merit heading into pdc worlds championship win means he could meet mvg in the SF if both get that far anyway which is very exciting.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

A. Edwards said:


> Quite surprising to see how some of the bigger players (Wade, Van Gerwen, Taylor etc) have underperformed. Whether that's due to having one eye on their preparation for the World Championships next month, whether it's ITV4's coverage (I kid :lol) or whatever, it's shocking to see so many 'go off the boil' at the same time.


To be fair to Wade and Taylor (and to a lesser extent van Gerwen) I wouldn't say they under performed, just ran into players at the top of their game and were simply bettered over quite a short format. Wade in particular probably had it worst, averaged 103 and ran into a Jelle Klaasen averaging 110! what are the odds?!

Well chuffed for Ando. Back up to 4th in the World now and definitely the guy to watch at the Worlds. I honestly fancy him over MvG to win the top half of the draw and if someone can do a job on Taylor in the other half then he's got every chance of going all the way

Scott MacKenzie and Jason Hogg both come through the PDPA qualifier today and get their spot at the Worlds. James Hubbard, Arron Monk, Mark Dudbridge, Colin Lloyd, Denis Ovens, Colin Osbourne, Kevin McDine, Pete Hudson, Mark Walsh, Ricky Evans, Dennis Smith, Magnus Caris, and Steve Brown are the most notable omissions from the Worlds this year. In particular it's a terrible result for Hubbard (and Hudson, I think) who will finish the year outside the top 64 and will have to go back to Q School and win a tour card. Walsh also in trouble as he won't get to defend the £15k he won here 2 years ago and is looking at pretty big drop down the rankings (although it'd take a remarkable run of results at the Worlds for him to lose his card).

By far the biggest talking point of the day though is the BIG rumours doing the rounds that Richie Burnett has failed a drugs test (EPO apparently) and there's set to be an announcement tomorrow saying he's been given a lifetime ban from the PDC . 

Ofc this means shit is really hitting the fan in regards to the Worlds draw as Burnett's suspension means everyone below him in the OOM will shift up a place so Stuart Kellett will become the world number 32 and qualify through the OOM rather than the pro tour, Rowby John Rodriguez then takes the spot left open by Kellett for the pro tour qualifiers and gets in through that rather than the European OOM, and his European OOM spot will be taken by Ryan De Vreede of the Netherlands. Of course this all means that Ross Smith who originally missed out on qualifying through the pro tour by 1 place isn't a happy bunny because he's missing out at the expense of Scandinavian qualifiers who've taken the spot of the youth finalists and the Dutch lad De Vreede who's barely even registered on the OOM.

If you've managed follow this then you've done a lot better than I have.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

That's crazy about Richie!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The World Darts Championship is live on Sky Sports Darts from December 18.

First round draw (seeds in brackets)



> Kim Huybrechts (18) v Mickey Mansell
> 
> Dave Chisnall (8) v Ryan de Vreede
> 
> ...


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

what a shit draw. Keegan Brown is probably the favourite against Part and Klaasen could maybe have problems v Kist but other than that it wouldn't surprise me to see every single seeded player win their first round game. 


having such a big field is silly to be honest. there's 72 players rocking up next month and only 5 (maybe 6) who have any chance at all of winning let alone a good one. really need to cut out the jobbers, the first round is basically pointless because there's such a massive gulf in class between the seeds/non seeds.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The first round draw Looks fairly decent to me & no easy games just because seeds higher in ranks doesn't mean cake walk the opening games in fact I expect a few seeds go home first round. First name comes my mind in that area is Webster beating Whitlock. Most of these guys are beating everybody on the floor events each week anyway so isn't like a huge a shock to most these days when top seeded players loses to "lesser" named players on tv events. 

Wasnt to long ago james Richardson debuted & knocked out barney early on in worlds winning 3 sets to 0 took out two 145 checkouts along the way. Anderson nearly went out to Artut few years ago early & if wasnt for Artut missing 5 shots at double he would of. John Henderson nearly beat Webster last year all these 3 guys just mentioned are unseeded again this year. 

The field now compared to even 4-6 years ago is amazing if you don't believe me go to wiki & look it up for yourself. Sure the seeded players might all win but I doubt many them has easy walk over games. Yes their will be some pointless easy games as always is in worlds as its just way it goes but don't expect most games the seeded players are in be in easy games in the 1st round & even if their are just look at some possible 2nd round games that could happen between seeded players. 

I'm so excited about the worlds for both pdc & bdo think both be great viewing. Someone asked me today who thought win both & wasnt 100% sure on pdc & that's saying something as normally not sure Taylor win it then sure mvg will but Anderson or wade is my pick but dark horse is Chisnall on bdo side has to be James Wilson who think be a success if/when he moves over to pdc or Alan Norris as dark horse.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

The Monster said:


> The first round draw Looks fairly decent to me & no easy games just because seeds higher in ranks doesn't mean cake walk the opening games in fact I expect a few seeds go home first round. First name comes my mind in that area is Webster beating Whitlock. Most of these guys are beating everybody on the floor events each week anyway so isn't like a huge a shock to most these days when top seeded players loses to "lesser" named players on tv events.
> 
> Wasnt to long ago james Richardson debuted & knocked out barney early on in worlds winning 3 sets to 0 took out two 145 checkouts along the way. Anderson nearly went out to Artut few years ago early & if wasnt for Artut missing 5 shots at double he would of. John Henderson nearly beat Webster last year all these 3 guys just mentioned are unseeded again this year.
> 
> ...


John Henderson beat Chisnall last year mate 

As for the first round, it's good I think like van de pas can beat Nicholson, build confidence, Anderson could beat Beaton and Huybrechts favorite for me vs Andy smith, Lewis who is playing wade is also dangerous!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

F1MAN8 said:


> John Henderson beat Chisnall last year mate
> 
> As for the first round, it's good I think like van de pas can beat Nicholson, build confidence, Anderson could beat Beaton and Huybrechts favorite for me vs Andy smith, Lewis who is playing wade is also dangerous!


Yup chisnall kept taking so long at doubles it wrecked his confidence & rhythm & Henderson nicked the game. 

Nicholson not been seen on tv since world matchplay in July as not qualified for remaining tv majors of year apart from worlds but apparently been playing well away from tour & regaining old form & confidence he once had. I had bet on both wade & Anderson win worlds actually. 

James wade was bit risk cos prob face bunting in 2nd round but if wins that round think make the QF were likely face Lewis whose regaining form again but think Lewis fall short at worlds at either SF or QF stage the player watch IMO in Lewis mini section is Cavin who could meet Lewis in 3rd round & seriously win that game & get to QF stage as he is finally starting to carry his floor form to the tv stage.

Anderson shorter odds then Wade but still high enough it worth a punt plus Anderson section is just lush for him just matter of Gary not falling short of expectations after winning players championship I hope doesn't switch off feeling won tv major now can relax as got amazing chance winning this whole tournament IMO I actually rank him as odds on player with Phil right now Tbf & whole section his in his best player & form player in it that if doesn't even reach SF I think something must of a seriously went wrong if that were to happen.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

F1MAN8 said:


> John Henderson beat Chisnall last year mate
> 
> As for the first round, it's good I think like van de pas can beat Nicholson, build confidence, Anderson could beat Beaton and Huybrechts favorite for me vs Andy smith, Lewis who is playing wade is also dangerous!


can't look past Nicho for the BVDP match personally, van de Pas is a decent player and is doing well at the floor events but hasn't looked particularly convincing in either of TV appearances and despite having an atrocious past 2/3 years Nicholson usually does OK at the Worlds (hasn't failed to make the second round since 2010 which was his only failure to date), I think he should have enough to scrape through. he's also apparently coming back into a bit of form so make of that what you will.

Huybrechts/Smith probably won't be a classic in terms of averages but yeah completely agree it's tight a game as there is. I don't rate Ronny Huybrechts (or his brother for that matter) as highly as some other people do but Smith just seems to have completely lost it. other than Part against Brown he's easily the seed most at risk in the first round. real coin toss match that one.

Lewis is a solid player and could give Wade a fright but I think Wade is just playing too well at the minute and you can't look past him in a race to 3 sets.

has (Kyle) Anderson done owt recently? obviously hit the 9 darter last year and I know he went to Q School and got a card so has been playing floor events but not really heard much about him this year, not too sure on his form coming into this. think Beaton is in decent enough form and should have too much experience for Anderson.


i'll stick my neck out and say that all the seeds will win apart from Part (vs Brown), Painter (vs Muramatsu), K Huybrechts (vs Mansell), and Klassen (vs Kist).

been laying my bets down today, whacked 25 quid on Beaton/Caven/Hamilton/King/Nicholson/Pipe/Thornton/Winstanley/Webster/Whitlock/van der Voort/Wright/Chisnall/Jenkins at about 50/1. one or two of them will inevitably fuck it up but i'm hopeful and can always cash out early if things are going well. also had a speculative couple of quid on Part/Mansell/Rodriguez/Darren Webster/Gilding/Sulijovic at about 2500/1. 

and finally a slightly off topic factoid I heard the other day that surprised me: unless you include the outer board games at the UK Open then Joe Cullen has never won a match on TV. bit odd considering he's been around for what feels like an eternity now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

World Championships start today :mark:


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

Love the darts. Helps that a relative is former world #1 Peter Manley, but have always enjoyed watching the darts. Looking forward to the World Champs getting underway. Who you guys backing? Taylor is obviously favourite as always, but I'd like to see someone like MVG win again or Gary Anderson win the big one. Would love to see a Barney resurgance too, great bloke.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dan2501 said:


> Who you guys backing?


I always back Taylor, but if it's not his year I'd like to see someone who hasn't won it already win. I would mark the fuck out if Terry Jenkins won it though.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kyle Anderson has reached the semis and quarters of a few pro tour events...also semi finalist in Sydney, a very solid player

Mad fact about Cullen! Tbf never seen him win, but he has banged in 100 averages on tour... And he's a confident fellow. If van Gerwen is slack, cullen will knick a set or two...

I think Phil will beat Gary in the final. Can see Bunting going on a fine run to the semis, losing to Phil, and Gary getting the better of MVG, with Phil ultimately showing his class...

Would love wade to win it! As for terry ^. That'd be fantastic, he could give MVG a right go in round three, if he can win his first two games... Already beaten MVG twice in tv this year has terry, and to do it once more would guarantee him a place in the PL.

It's gonna be great to see the likes of part, painter and nicholson(hopefully) win a few games. Definitely feel brown will beat part though. Also could see some surprising runs as mentioned with caven^^ like mark Webster had last year, sad he hasn't cracked on from that though.

Ultimately hope Wade can win it!!!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Cullen totally smashed that first leg with a 161 finish, currently 2-2(legs)


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I wish Joe Cullen got more TV matches, he's a talented player.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Brown looked good. Lost it a bit near the end but it's understandable given the circumstances. Definitely has something about him and to compare him to other recent youth finalists he looks much more likely to go the way of Michael Smith than Arron Monk/James Hubbard. Sad to see Part playing like he is, think I'm right in saying he's going to drop out the top 32 now and could well have problems qualifying again next year?

Klaasen was great, just a shame he doesn't do that sort of thing on a consistent basis because if he did he'd be a top 10 talent. 

Fair play to Cullen. Reyt performance that against MvG. If not for a few missed doubles and lax scores at the wrong times he could well have won that or at the very least taken it to a final set. It's a shame he isn't on TV more because he's a great talent and just generally a really good player to watch, don't think there's a more aesthetically pleasing throw in darts.

Hoping Reyes can do a job on Newton here. looked really good earlier.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Glad to see a prelim prevail(newton lose) he drops out of the top 16 I believe

Gutted to see Part go, nice to see him change his equipment etc so it's like he's still trying to succeed, also as a result the commentary will improve, him and Rod Studd are fantastic 

Klaasen was damn good as u said initially showed his players championship form vs wade and double eighteen was his friend tonight

Cullen could've, and dare I say should've won tonight, lacked bottle early on but made an exciting game of it at the end plus the 161 and 114 were roof raisers, from a player who I think is a lot better than his ranking suggests!


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Never been a huge fan but god damn this is so awesome.
One of if not THE best entrance in sport.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes lads! The arra's is back. This is why I love Christmas.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

pretty ironic that after effectively taking Burnett's place due to his drug related suspension Kellett went on stage and looked and played like he was stoned (and in truth it wouldn't surprise me if he actually was). i know he's not a man in form but jesus christ that was painful viewing. surely the worst ever non-prelim game at the wc? really am struggling to think of another as bad as that. 

wright and taylor both played well. gerwyn price impressed me as well, can count himself unlucky to have drawn as good a player as he did in wright.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

The prospect of Adrian Lewis vs. Keegan Brown in Round 2 excites me. :mark:


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Whitlock out!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

F1MAN8 said:


> Whitlock out!!!


The Wizard out :frown2:


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Not Wayne Mardle attacking the wrestling earlier. Irritating gobshite.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wade vs Bunting in round two probably...who do you fancy??


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

F1MAN8 said:


> Wade vs Bunting in round two probably...who do you fancy??


Wade's girlfriend?!:yum:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Yesterday I was really impressed with Max Hopp and David Pallett, two good players.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is there a tournament on ITV4 over Xmas?


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Brock said:


> Is there a tournament on ITV4 over Xmas?


Nope, but itv4 have the masters at the end of January!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ah, cheers. Ill try and catch the World's on Sky over Xmas in the meantime.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wade vs Bunting, Klaasen vs Anderson, and Lewis vs Brown are all extremely tasty second round clashes!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

that Anderson/Klaasen match :wall. incredible stuff. Anderson has got as good a chance as anyone of going all the way in this.

i'll go for MvG/Thornton, Wright/Anderson, Taylor/D Webster and Wade/Lewis QF's. some really tasty last 16 matches on the cards. Jenkins could well beat MvG, van de Pas/Thornton will be tight as fuck and the first time Thornton will have been pushed in these worlds, and that section of the draw with Winstanley/D Webster/Hopp/van der Voort is absolutely impossible to call. hoping huybrechts goes over white aswell because I think he could really push Taylor in the last 16.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Baxter said:


> that Anderson/Klaasen match :wall. incredible stuff. Anderson has got as good a chance as anyone of going all the way in this.
> 
> i'll go for MvG/Thornton, Wright/Anderson, Taylor/D Webster and Wade/Lewis QF's. some really tasty last 16 matches on the cards. Jenkins could well beat MvG, van de Pas/Thornton will be tight as fuck and the first time Thornton will have been pushed in these worlds, and that section of the draw with Winstanley/D Webster/Hopp/van der Voort is absolutely impossible to call. hoping huybrechts goes over white aswell because I think he could really push Taylor in the last 16.


I'd have to agree with the majority of what you said. It's getting to that stage in the tournament where you genuinely can't predict who will end up beating who. Obviously, the likes of MvG, Taylor, Wade, Lewis & Anderson would be the five favourites, but like we've seen against guys like Newton, Chisnall & Whitlock, it's too hard to definitively say who could go all the way. Realistically, I could also see Jenkins, Huybrechts, Bunting or Brown causing upsets if they play well.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Tell you what, every year I forget how arrogant Adi Lewis is. Phenomenal athlete, mind.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He's a grade 'A' cunt alright. I don't mind showing off if the moment it's in is understandable. He stops & turns to the crowd, posing after a good checkout in a meaningless leg when he's down. Such a show off.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Barney strikes, good match that.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wade vs Bunting tonight!! C'mon Wade! Would love to see him play Michael Smith!

Also Terry and Benito best of luck!


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

PDC World Championship Order of Play: 30th December 2014 said:


> Peter Wright v Andy Hamilton
> 
> Gary Anderson v Cristo Reyes
> 
> ...


:mark: Every game has the potential to be an absolute cracker today. Especially looking forward to Lewis vs. Van Barneveld!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Could say a few those matches have lot more then just advancing in the worlds on it (thinking 2015 PL place here). 

If Kim beats Taylor then has fair shout make 2015 PL cos playing well last 2 months & if plays anywhere as close to when faced MvG at Grand Slam v Taylor make the 2015 PL IMO.

Bunting v Smith another one as Bunting beating wade puts him name in serious contention for spot but if Smith (who pdc hyping up a lot as next big star Tbf) wins & makes the QF then he will also have be considered as another one who could be in 2015 PL. 

Barney & Lewis be in 2015 PL regardless but both players need to win this so much but barney prob more as since PL win his done nothing since & only be picked by skysports for PL due to viewers brings in & being reigning PL champion whilst Lewis is starting refind old form under Deller but think will win another TV major in 2015 but worlds seems tad earlier but dark horse for 2015 PL itself actually. 

Expect Anderson & Wright to go through to the QF stage but be tough games but can't pick between VdV & Deano who both need improve checkout success rate & consistency when game stretches into final few sets my guess is go all the way but VdV nicks it as think likely hit big scores & checkouts throughout match to gain enough lead to nick the win at the end.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

think for the Premier League it's going to be MvG/Taylor/Lewis/Anderson/Barney/Wade/Wright/Bunting/Chizzy/one of Thornton/Huybrechts/Jenkins. If Huybrechts beats Taylor then it'll probably be him. If not then it's a coin toss between Thornton/Jenkins, provided Thornton doesn't beat MvG (if he does he'll get the place no doubt). King had a chance but blew it by losing to Hopp in the first round. Think Smith probably needs to reach the semi's to get himself into serious contention but I can't see him beating Bunting and either Lewis/Barney.

first two matches have the potential to be one way traffic and I fear Lewis could run away with it a bit against Barney if the latter loses the first set or two, but the rest should be pretty special. VdV/Winstanley and Bunting/Smith are ridiculously close to call and should be great to watch. Really hope that Kim can do to Taylor what he did to MvG at the Grand Slam because if Phil wins today then he's as good as in the semi's as I really can't see him losing to VdV/Deano in the QF's in such a long format (best of 9 sets isn't it?).

i'll predict semi's of MvG/Wright and Taylor/Bunting.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Peter Wright 4-0 Andy Hamilton
Gary Anderson 4-1 Cristo Reyes
Vincent Van Der Voort 4-2 Dean Winstanley

I was very impressed with Reyes this afternoon. The scoreline against Gary doesn't do his performance justice, but his scoring & out-shots were really impressive. Hopefully won't be the last time we see him on the big stage, he looks like a good player.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wade and Terry being eliminated in the same night is as sickening as it gets! Smith to decimate Bunting!


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Lewis to win 4-2 or something.
Taylor 4-1 for me
And Bunting 4-2. 

What a night of darts this could be!


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Lewis with a 9-darter. :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Outrageous stuff from Taylor under pressure. Guy's incredible.

Great match.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

kimmy had a huge chance there at 2-2 in the 6th set, to be throwing to win the match (against a guy chucking flat 60's and tons) and to not even have a shot at double after 15 darts isn't good enough at this level. once it went 3-3 it was just inevitable phil was winning. kim atleast gave it a good go, though. can't fault him too much.

hope now that Lewis has done the 9 Sky will shut the fuck up about it as well. getting unbearable banging on about it before every session. you can just tell that whenever someone hits a 180 with their first dart they're dying to mention it.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

I agree with that about Sky. Also it really annoys me that all the presenters/commentators etc. all have such a massive hard-on for Taylor that it is so obvious they want him to win. Bristow and Mardle barely try to hide it anymore. Of course the guy is a genius and most people do want him to win but yeah just gets on my nerves.
Bunting has impressed me. Didn't think he'd do this well coming over from the (basically) amateur leagues.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Adrian Lewis, what an athlete. Can't believe I missed a 9 darter. Having watched the first session at home I had to get down the pub to throw a few myself! Love the arras!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

My pre tournament prediction was semis of ando vs MVG and Phil vs bunting with Phil beating ando in the final! Boy I could be right! Should've put money on!

What do y'all think the PL lineup should be?

For me:
MvG(no. 1)
Taylor(of course)
Lewis(top 4)
Ando(top 4)
Wright(euro tour win and playing well again, showman)
Wade(2014 Masters champ, euro tour and pro tour wins)
Barney(reigning champ)
Bunting(big name, good year, quality player)
Jenkins(two major finals, pro tour win)
Chizzy/Thornton/Kim/Smith(all four have equal cases, Chizzy had a great grand slam but that's it, thornton could beat MVG, smith and Huybrechts are clearly real talents)


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

F1MAN8 said:


> My pre tournament prediction was semis of ando vs MVG and Phil vs bunting with Phil beating ando in the final! Boy I could be right! Should've put money on!
> 
> What do y'all think the PL lineup should be?
> 
> ...



Jenkins unlikely to get in sadly but hope he does. Even though reaching 2 pdc major tv finals to me in 2014 means you should at least be worth a mention when names are brought up. But I Imagine Jenkins will get left behind when come to the decision making. Sadly Kim blew his chance last night needed beat Taylor on Tv as did Smith who needed to beat Bunting. Thornton needs beat MvG in QF get in again he has to reach the SF of worlds otherwise he out. Chizzy likely retain spot again due to reaching TV major final plus more high scorer & showman which PDC & sky want in PL rather then people who should be worth more of a mention on merit.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

MvG, Taylor, Lewis, Gando - In via OOM
Barney - Can't leave defending champion out
Wright - His act is exactly the thing Sky want in the PL and has had a good enough year to get in on merit
Bunting - BDO Champ, had a good year both on TV and on the floor and Sky seem very high on him
Wade - Won a major and been far too good this year to not get in
Whitlock - Shouldn't be anywhere near the PL but he's a big name and due to the amount of money the PDC get from Aussie TV rights (apparently anyway) they'll want him in. 
Chizzy - Reached the Grand Slam final and is something of an 'exciting' player, more so than the others contesting this last spot.

If we're talking about who _should_ be in on merit then for me it'd be last years line up with Newton, Whitlock and Thornton being replace by Bunting, Jenkins and Wade. If Barney wasn't the reigning champ then he'd be getting the boot as well.

Don't think Kim should be anywhere near the PL personally. Grand Slam performance this year aside he's done literally NOTHING on TV since the Players Championship final against Taylor in 2012, needs to show his current form over a much longer period of time before he should be considered for me. Jenkins, King, Thornton, Smith and even the likes of Dolan/White are all more worthy of a place imo


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

I love Whitlock (probably my favourite player) but no way does he deserve it.

Probably will be the top 4 autos plus:
Barney
Wright
Wade
Bunting
Chisnall
And I'll say Thornton (though his lack of showmanship could make him miss out)


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd love to see a Keegan Brown or Michael Smith thrown in to the mix as a wildcard. It'd be interesting to see how either would fair on a weekly basis. Probably a year or two early to be calling something like that though. Both have had impressive years though, so I suppose it might not be out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

wright/anderson was a bit of a let down last night. not sure if it was the pace of wright or the fact that anderson was so comfortable but the whole match just felt completely flat. mvg/thornton was godly though. when mvg is in the sort of form he was in for most of last night then he's nigh on unplayable. class 170 to win the match as well with thornton sat on a 2 darter.

if van der voort gets more than a set tonight then he's exceeded all expectations. bunting/barney should be great though.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

A. Edwards said:


> I'd love to see a Keegan Brown or Michael Smith thrown in to the mix as a wildcard. It'd be interesting to see how either would fair on a weekly basis. Probably a year or two early to be calling something like that though. Both have had impressive years though, so I suppose it might not be out of the realm of possibility.


I was thinking about this particularly into how the pair would cope

Smith has been a slow starter in tv recently, so I wonder if the shirt format would hurt him?

As regards to Brown, he's a rapid starter, recognized for it and I think he'd fare very very well in the premier league, when he has full energy and concentration Keegan is nothing short of sensational!


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Van Gerwen vs. Anderson
Taylor vs. Van Barneveld

Could genuinely see either or both Semi's going one way or another. Van Gerwen/Anderson has the potential to be one of the best matches of the past year I'd say if both are playing well & their checkouts are good. I'd say the slight favourite would be Van Gerwen, but Ando is more than capable of doing a job on him. Close game to call.

Taylor vs. Van Barneveld is still the Bristow/Lowe/Jockey of this era I'd say. Barney hasn't done much since winning the Premier League back in May, but he's played consistently well & has had the bottle to come from behind against both Lewis & Bunting. I'd expect Taylor just to play his normal game, but if Barney stays close to him in terms of the scoreline, we could see a slight upset. Saying that, in a race to 6 sets, I'd make Taylor the favourite.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Don't know why but think be a shock in at least 1 of SF & Taylor v mvg wont be the final tomorrow night.

Barney looks really focused while not being great for most of his matches but grinding through matches while getting bit lucky along the way. Taylor to me been very inconsistent whole tournament. In some legs & sets his unplayable then in other legs & sets he goes to sleep looking totally unfocused & nervy. No ton plus checkouts in whole tournament so far shows that scoring wise doing well but finishing double at end of high checkout isn't there meaning misses last dart at double then wraps it up in next 3 darts or other players wins the leg. V barney who taken out lots of high ton plus finishes the whole tournament then Taylor his running risk of going out tonight if doesn't finish on ton plus misses wont be many legs barney wont be far behind Taylor in scores & set up shoots so Taylor has be careful. History suggest Taylor winning this one but last time played on tv barney beat Taylor on TV in semi of PL in convincing fashion.

That night & PL story for barney & Taylor reminds me of today & this tournemnt barney dark horse but largely unnoticed whole way through league for at wrapped up 3rd then underdog v Taylor who was patchy in PL again like this tournament some legs very good some games & legs not so good meet in SF barney puts Taylor under pressure on his checkout so Taylor misses while barney didnt he built up lead early on then won legs on his throw to win the match then barney won Final v mvg doing same thing very unnoticed whole way through event then won it. 

Quite fancy Anderson v mvg to be thriller that goes all the way to a deciding set. I think Anderson likes playing players like mvg & vice versa but in 2014 worlds Anderson like 3 sets to 1 up mvg in QF then lost 5-4 in game Anderson missed to many doubles in & mvg went on one his crazy runs banging in leg after leg & Anderson gave up before game was officially done. Don't see that happening tonight to me Anderson has stay with mvg early on even if 2-2 in sets has be with him as mvg started off quick & built up lead early meant other players had to much to do to late to catch mvg up. Anderson though has tighten up on his doubles his buying shots at double with his high scoring but doubles not been overall impressive enough if misses v mvg likelyhood is mvg take out some insane checkout to punish Anderson. 

Final predictions Think Anderson like being underdog v mvg think play better when his not the favourite & think stay with mvg early on in the game which will be test for mvg as defending champion handling pressure well but v Anderson be different game just fancy Anderson final show up tonight on biggest stage of all so going with Anderson to nick the game 6 sets to mvg 5. But in other game think Taylor have little more about him to see off barney 6 sets to Barney 4. Taylor kick on a gear tonight but don't think be easy for him but when comes to crunch period in game Taylor normally has barney number & see that trend continuing tonight. 

Either way us fans are real winners cos we are in for 2 awesome games with 4 top darts players. Really am pumped for tonight think games go down as classic one or the other.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hoping for Taylor/Van Gerwen final myself. 

I feel like the only person on the whole internet who is/has been a fan of Phil Taylor lol.

Although Gerwen is so good, he is 100& No.1 atm.


----------



## Gay Daniel Bryan (Nov 9, 2014)

just1988 said:


> *A load of lads I went to school with have been creaming on facebook about tonight's darts but personally I'm not a fan and don't see the appeal but you can't take away the fact that it appeals to a lot of people.*


It's a "sport" that caters to the obese, lazy-fuckers who inhabit the same planet as us normal people. :cole


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Gay Daniel Bryan said:


> It's a "sport" that caters to the obese, lazy-fuckers who inhabit the same planet as us normal people. :cole


I'm not obese or lazy and I love darts. I see the winner of the tournament coming from the winner of MVG/Anderson. This could well be Anderson's year, when he is on fire he can be unstoppable but I just feel MVG is going to win again this year, we shall see.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Gay Daniel Bryan said:


> It's a "sport" that caters to the obese, lazy-fuckers who inhabit the same planet as us normal people. :cole


Nope, avid football player myself. It's an entertaining GAME, like golf for some, that attracts large lively crowds, with great production/build up, that if u get invested in the competitive nature is incredibly dramatic and entertaining. 

Taylor to beat Ando in the final, as I originally predicted


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Brock said:


> Hoping for Taylor/Van Gerwen final myself.
> 
> I feel like the only person on the whole internet who is/has been a fan of Phil Taylor lol.
> 
> Although Gerwen is so good, he is 100& No.1 atm.


I'm a Taylor fan too. Always have been.

Got a suspicion that the winner will come from the Van Gerwen/Anderson game though. If I had to choose two players who could compete with Taylor at his best, I'd say either Van Gerwen or Anderson.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

@why2cj is also a massive Taylor fan lads! Fancy him to win it still....sadly


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

F1MAN8 said:


> @why2cj is also a massive Taylor fan lads! Fancy him to win it still....sadly


Yeah I'm still hoping for a Taylor win, but I wouldn't be too disappointed if Anderson won it.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

A. Edwards said:


> I'm a Taylor fan too. Always have been.


*My problem with Taylor is that he stays out too late and goes on too many dates. At least that what people say.*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Some flippin' great arras from Anderson to take the first set!

When they go to the ad break and the players head off the stage I am right in saying they're nipping out for a pint and a cig?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

SUPER HANS said:


> Some flippin' great arras from Anderson to take the first set!
> 
> When they go to the ad break and the players head off the stage I am right in saying they're nipping out for a pint and a cig?


Maybe or they're jus taking a quick pee break or just having a moment to themselves. I need to find somewhere to watch this I cancelled my sky sports:crying:


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks like van Gerwen won't make the finals 

Edit: Ok Mighty Mike is back in business! :damn


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

GARY FUCKING ANDERSON


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

whoever said gando can't finish? 

that was just absurd. 6-3 didn't flatter him in the slightest. 

got to back him to win the whole tournament now. got to. playing much better than both taylor/barney at the minute and the klaasen/mvg matches show he's undoubtedly got the bottle to go all the way.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Taylor will win.

2013 all over again.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

We'll either see Taylor win his 17th World Title or Ando's 1st. Hoping it's a close, tight game. Quite frankly, I wouldn't begrudge either.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad it's gonna be a Taylor v Anderson final. Can't wait :mark:


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

why2cj said:


> Glad it's gonna be a Taylor v Anderson final. Can't wait :mark:


With Anderson's sheer brilliance and Phil's knack to succeed, gonja be epic #TeamGando


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

F1MAN8 said:


> With Anderson's sheer brilliance and Phil's knack to succeed, gonja be epic #TeamGando


Final should be an epic.


----------



## Zakerias (May 28, 2014)

Excited for Taylor vs Anderson but I expect the Power to win.

Anderson beat van Gerwen which was the shock of the night lol


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

half anticipating anderson bottling it and giggling his way through the match en route to a 7-1 defeat, but if he can keep his head and play as well as he did earlier (or has done over the past couple of weeks) then he's got every chance and is probably even the favourite. he just doesn't look like missing anything at the minute.

going to be an absolute belter of a match whatever happens, though.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Let's get ready to rumble.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done Anderson what a cracking final glad it went to 6-6 just to show that he does have a little bottle in him lol.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Absolutely epic. Wadey back in the Premier League too, and Bunting a Sky wildcard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was a huge darts fan from '82-85. I returned stateside and,unfortunately, grew distant from it. I really should try and reconnect because I always marveled at their skill, plus it was a good way to keep your math sills sharp. I was a giant mark for Eric Bristow and Jocky Wilson back then.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wadey back in the pl and Gary world champ! Awesome!!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Cheers Gary you just pocketed me £110 on £10 bet I made back In middle of Dec on you winning the Worlds, I know not big as your £250k winners cheque but still happy days for both of us huh?

Looking at stats heading into the final. Gary had more 180 & 140 then Phil. But Taylor had a slightly higher tourney avg then Gary but both men's avg dropped in the final itself. As Phil Tournament avg was 103 ish & tonight's avg was about 100 while Gary's tourney avg was 101 tonight managed little under 98. 

Yet funny stats are phil hit more 100 & 140 then Gary in final (Gary hit more 180 then phil which isno shock) but Phil also he hit more doubles then Gary in the final to yup that's right Phil hit 27 doubles to Gary's 26 but Phil hit 27 from 82 so Taylor missed 55 shots at a double. 55..... when has Taylor ever had such poor stats like that? Say most them at D8 & D16 areas if not there was D12 which was woeful at as well. I'm no expert but why didnt switch to tops or/& D18? I don't know if not working Taylor moved to different segment in board whenever seen him play what he does more often then not yet today stuck with double areas that not working for him odd & in end fatal decision which cost him the final. 

Gary had 27 doubles in from 66 which mean just had under a 40% double success rate normally 45% mim wins you matches v Taylor/finals not today though as Taylor had little under 34% double success rate. 

Thrilling final I just happy for Gary. I admit I was cheering him on from the start cos I'm fan of his but even I blown away by maturity & exp when things tight he got on with it & remained focused enough win huge darts match. Gary always had potential be world champ but seen as nearly man but not so now as actually done it. Phil normally when he loses he says stuff or does stuff that bit silly but gracious in defeat tonight he was not good enough win a close game. Gary stepped up at big moments while Taylor messed up on doubles to much.

PL 10 got announced tonight to so here's the list. Top 4 in order of merit. Mvg, Taylor, Anderson & Lewis. Sky 2 picks are Barney & Bunting while PDC 4 picks are Wade, Chisnall, Wright & Kim. 

Got no issue with Kim as a player think quite talented Tbf but that's undeserved call IMO. Jenkins & King will be disappointed mostly while VdV & Thorton will feel had a equal/better year then Kim to say the least to. Other 9 is fair enough & right calls. Big people saying before hand that sky/pdc going pick Whitlock cos tv ratings In Australia with Kim sky themselves will feel what may lose from viewers in Australia they make up with by having more Belgium viewers to the PL cos of Kim being in their instead so swings & roundabouts. Also Whitlock needed be dropped had poor year same applies to Newton as both need better 2015 to be called in 2016 PL edition.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

good god. where to begin?

that was insane. could well be the best final of all time. it really did have it all. when phil pulled it back to 6-6 i thought there was only going to be one winner but the way anderson composed himself in that last set was unreal. 

over the course of the tournament i think anderson definitely deserved it the most. opening game against the slow american jobber excluded he was absolute quality in every other match and showed some literally unbelievable mental strength throughout the tournament that you'd be impressed by someone like taylor showing, never mind a player who's a got a reputation for being a massive bottlejob. wouldn't say taylor got 'lucky' but kimmy, van der voort and (to a lesser extent) barney all had huge chances against him and completely shat themselves at key moments (kimmy @ 3-2 up and vvdv when he was throwing for 4-2 in a race for 5), anderson just played his way out of tough spots rather than relying on people missing.

9th set was one of the most bizarre things i've ever seen in darts. after the phantom 180 and some mongs in the crowd shouting out when anderson was throwing the whole thing started to descend into farce which makes it all the more unbelievable how anderson kept his head and contrived to win that set. he looked like he was going to deck someone halfway through that nonsense. real turning point in the match that.

state of the boards has been disgraceful all tournament and something surely has to be done about it going forward. winmau boards >>> unicorn boards but with it being the world championships you'd think that unicorn are capable of getting their shit together and putting together a board that actually fucking holds the darts in place. the thing was like a trampoline at times. could see how it was affecting the players in the final as they had to keep switching round the board to stop them knocking perfectly good darts out of place. 

tournament as a whole was good. still think the field is unnecessarily bloated though. admittedly i'm not sure how they could cut the field down as 32 players (next step down) is too few but 72 is just too many and having such a large field (where 95% of people have zero chance of winning) means the tournament really does drag on and becomes a bit of a marathon. fair enough every so often you will get guys like reyes/gurney coming through but for every reyes there's about fifty mickey mansell's who only turn up to clog up the draw and job out in the first round. like i said i'm not sure how they could cut the field down but it does need to be done imo because watching this tournament before the last 16 can become such a chore at times.

premier league: Think that's a great line up. if i'm nitpicking then i think Jenkins has unquestionably been one of the ten best players in the world this year and really deserved a place, more so than Huybrechts/Chizzy/possibly even Wright, but that is just a minor gripe. best thing is that there's no dead wood like Newton/Thornton/Whitlock/Hamilton in clogging the whole tournament up, every player in it is worth watching.

darts :hb


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

2015 Unibet Masters:

1: MVG vs 16: Newton
8: Thornton vs 9:Chisnall
4: Lewis vs 13 Ian White
5: Wright vs 12: Dolan

2: Taylor vs 15: Jenkins
7: Whitlock vs 10: Barney
3: Anderson vs 14: Hamilton
6: Wade vs 11: King(last years final)

Should be quality

Defending champ: Wade 

From Jan 31-Feb 2nd


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

As a Taylor fan, major props and congratulations to Anderson for winning the 'big one'. Fully deserved. Genuinely so happy for the guy because it would have been an absolute travesty to see him go the full length of his career without winning the World Championship based on his natural skill and talent. Also thought he was the better of the two men on the night as well, so major props.

I always believed there is a short list of a couple of guys who should have won the World Championship but haven't. Wade & Whitlock to name only two. Anderson was also on that list before last night. He always had the potential to win the tournament, but people often questioned how he handled his game under pressure. There was very little of that last night. For the most part, he looked calm & composed and really had Taylor against the ropes for the entire duration of the Final. When it went to 6-6, Anderson's last three legs to win the final set & Championship is one of the best showings I've ever seen in my many years as a darts fan.

From here, it's up & onwards for Anderson. I really hope he can carry his consistency that we've seen over the past couple of months into the future. If he can do that, there'll be quite a few more majors for him. Like I've stated, fully deserved win for the Scot & (in my opinion), the best World Final since the Taylor/Barney epic in '07.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

What a final. Congrats to Gary on winning.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

With pdc Q school starting this Monday & rule changes I imagine a ton of bdo players will attempt to switch & enter Q school. James Wilson is confirmed to be entering which I hope pays off for him if could land a tour card with pdc & if his got good sponsors to back him I reckon be a success. Kong, deeker, fitten, harms, Alan Norris along with a few others in bdo are meant to be entering this years to.

Also bit fun but my guess at opening week of darts PL fixtures will be

Game 1 - Peter Wright v Kim 
Game 2 - chizzy v bunting 
Game 3 - james Wade v Lewis 
Game 4 (co main event) - Barney v MvG
Game 5 (the main event) - Anderson v Taylor


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Kong is confirmed. not seen any confirmation for wilson but given how close he was to going last year (coupled with the manner of his lakeside exit this year) i'd be very, very surprised if he didn't switch over. hard to see dekker not giving it a crack after playing some challenger events last year. dave lanning has supposedly talked scott mitchell into going. norris might sign up just so he can play the challenger tour but i think he'll probably want one more go at winning lakeside next year. don't think Harms will go, apparently he recently signed sponsorship with the same people who sponsor the zuiderduin masters and would have switched 2 years ago if he was going to. think waites, o'shea and fitton are possibilities but have all missed the boat big time in regards to being a genuine force in the PDC. obviously guys like adams, phillips, montgomery and durrant aren't going anywhere.

yeah with them scrapping the 365 day rule i'd expect to see the majority of the bdo guys signing up to q-school and then playing the challenger tour. from a financial point of view surely that's something that's more lucrative than doing the BDO mad dash all around europe trying to accumulate ranking points anyway? idk.

interesting to hear barry hearn say that 4 currently un-named women have signed on for q-school aswell. if i had to guess who then i'd say anastasia/sherrock/winstanley/de graaf. don't think hedman or gulliver are going anywhere and ashton doesn't really seem interested in committing to darts, which is a shame as she can really play. nobody else is anywhere good enough.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I see alot of the BDO guys trying it now due to new rules (minus Adams of course who I believe is banned from PDC events)


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wilson, Norris and Green have all confirmed they'll switch! 

Praying Waites joins them!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

F1MAN8 said:


> Wilson, Norris and Green have all confirmed they'll switch!
> 
> Praying Waites joins them!


Wise people!

I want Dekker to give it a shot as well and Scot Mitchell is good friends with Mardle as well so I bet he will as well


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Damien said:


> Wise people!
> 
> I want Dekker to give it a shot as well and Scot Mitchell is good friends with Mardle as well so I bet he will as well


Wouldn't surprise me I've heard rumors about Dekker switching, and apporentky Dave Lansing has told Scotty to switch too!

Much easier to do so now with the 365 day rule lifted!

Also, challenge tour can be used yet u can stay in the BDO, some of the gals rumored to join it


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

PDC Premier League Darts (Night #1) - February 5th 2014 said:


> Dave Chisnall vs. Peter Wright
> Raymond Van Barneveld vs. Adrian Lewis
> Kim Huybrechts vs. Michael Van Gerwen
> Gary Anderson vs. Phil Taylor
> Stephen Bunting vs. James Wade


Looking like a rather good night of darts to open the 2015 Premier League in Leeds. :yum:


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Brilliant perfomance from Fallon today.

Ashton vs. Sherrock, so pumped for the final. :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sherrock is a cutie


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Damien said:


> Sherrock is a cutie


Terrific 146 checkout yesterday! Loves d13!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Ashton wins!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

the outcome takes some of the gloss off of it but that was a ridiculous game between duzza/adams. quite possibly the best ever played.

duzza looked completely heartbroken at the end and who can blame him. averaged 100 over 11 sets in a world championship semi final (missing 3 match darts in the process) and still lost. fair fucks to adams though he really produced some special darts to work his way back into that at the end. phenomenal stuff.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Damien said:


> Ashton wins!


Good game. Too bad Fallon didn't win, but she's the future.

And after Durrant/Adams match I feel sorry for people who don't watch darts. What a TREMENDOUS performance from both players.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

It's a shame we will never see Adams try himself at the PDC


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Genuinely looking forward to q school this year!!!


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

What are the rules for Q School, lads? Obviously, I'm a massive darts fan, but does it allow players to play on the PDC floor circuit while still remaining in the BDO?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

A. Edwards said:


> What are the rules for Q School, lads? Obviously, I'm a massive darts fan, but does it allow players to play on the PDC floor circuit while still remaining in the BDO?


Your basically playing for a PDC tour card, there's a fair few on offer and if you get one you are official PDC. Obviously if you fail to you are in limbo and you can return to BDO


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Damien said:


> Your basically playing for a PDC tour card, there's a fair few on offer and if you get one you are official PDC. Obviously if you fail to you are in limbo and you can return to BDO


Sounds like a great opportunity for some of the BDO guys. Also, thanks for the reply. Added to your rep.

Just watching the BDO final. I'm not intending to sound disrespectful or belittling towards Adams, but he's a big fish in a small pond, and he knows it. Am I the only one who thinks that if he were to switch to the PDC (which he never will), he'd struggle? Especially against the likes of Taylor/Van Gerwen/Anderson/Lewis etc.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

A. Edwards said:


> Sounds like a great opportunity for some of the BDO guys. Also, thanks for the reply. Added to your rep.
> 
> Just watching the BDO final. I'm not intending to sound disrespectful or belittling towards Adams, but he's a big fish in a small pond, and he knows it. Am I the only one who thinks that if he were to switch to the PDC (which he never will), he'd struggle? Especially against the likes of Taylor/Van Gerwen/Anderson/Lewis etc.


he would indeed, also if the guys switching dont win pro tour cards, they still can win pdc challenge tour cards, a lower standard tour with less prize money. A new rule allows bdo players to play on both the pdc challenge tour and the in the bdo system. If u win a pdc tour card however, youre not allowed to compete in the bdo.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Martin Adams one and only PDC appearence


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I hope Mitchell wins this I've never really been a fan of Adams, it's amazing the difference in the crowds for darts this crowd is absolutely dead compared to the pdc crowds.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

He does it!

Adams is classy in defeat but still don't like him


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Confirmed to be entering Q School in Wigan this week include: Alan Norris, Robbie Green, James Wilson, Jan Dekker & Colin Roelofs. 

Rumoured entrants include: Scott Mitchell, Tony O'Shea, Jamie Hughes & Richie George.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

The current list of entries is 403 long, and I know it’s missing some names who are registering late in the process!

People always ask if there will be any BDO switchers, well this year it seems there will be at least;

*Jamie Wilson
Jan Dekker
Alan Norris
Robbie Green (who was clear he was giving PDC a go some time ago)
Both BDO youth finalists*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Richie Burnett's darting future looks to be hanging in the balance after it was confirmed he has not renewed his PDC Tour Card for 2015.*



> The former Lakeside Champion was banned from the 2015 World Championship at Alexandra Palace amid claims he used cocaine, but has so far refused to comment on the allegations.
> 
> After rumours linking him with surprise entrance into the Big Brother house earlier this month died down, Burnett has been left in the darting wilderness, and with an imminent ban on the cards, 'The Prince of Wales' has called time on his PDC career.
> 
> Finland's Jarkko Komula, Stuart Anderson and Stuart White also did not renew their Tour Cards for 2015.


Not a surprise


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't beat a few lines of the party powder between legs can you?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Norris is PDC! He got a card (and a 9 darter!) on his first try!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Day 2 Winners:*

Devon Petersen
Jason Lovett
Andy Jenkins
Matthew Edgar

*Day 3 Winners:*

Steve Douglas
Steve West
James Wilson
Jason Wilson

(Robbie Green and Dekker are struggling)


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Great that Alan Norris & James Wilson got tour cards think be success in pdc, playing higher standard with more games each weekend we see them improve imagine both be slow burners on pdc & take them good 12-18 months before they start show what they are really about but great see some BDO lads making jump to PDC & have better chance of more success in PDC as both on day superb players just missing big game exp & Consistency which more likely get now with pdc then bdo. 

Deeker hasn't been playing well for last 2 years or so in BDO very patchy form at best whilst Kong to me would struggle in Q school to. No disrespect to guy but amount people trying qualify & amount games everyone has to play each day with standard there means for guy like Kong he would gas out when day goes on. I thought that evident in BDO worlds when after 3rd set v Jeff smith In the QFs the avgs about same but Kong looked totally drained half way through that game.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

I remember reading somewhere that Komula was supposedly kicked out of the Worlds/off the tour because he threw a tantrum about having to mark a game and ended up headbutting someone. Bit of an odd way to go out. Not really sure what the fuss is about re: Burnett, unless he was caught doing coke off Adrian Lewis' tits in the toilets during the break at a Players Championship event them I'm not really sure why it matters. Hardly a performance enhancing drug and other players (*cough* Taylor *cough*) have gotten away with much worse.

Dekker and Green both need to go deep today to guarantee themselves tour cards (Dekker even more so, he needs to reach the last 32 just to have any chance whatsoever). Interesting that former World Champion John Walton is also going well and in with a great shout of getting a card.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Alan Norris got another 9 darter today!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Chisnall failing to qualify for Germany and Gibraltar....


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

F1MAN8 said:


> Chisnall failing to qualify for Germany and Gibraltar....


Yeah that's a surprise, I wonder if he's kinda burnt out on the circuit


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Damien said:


> Yeah that's a surprise, I wonder if he's kinda burnt out on the circuit


i wouldnt think thats the case tbh, though he used to be immense on the floor....


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

F1MAN8 said:


> Chisnall failing to qualify for Germany and Gibraltar....


My tip to finish in one of bottom 2 elimination spots in PL. Something not clicking with Chisnall reaches Grand slam final then goes off boil hasn't got consistency & changing to new darts in 2nd round of Worlds never using them before is just crazy sorry know others do it but to me just odd unless Taylor then its a odd move & even he has has issues when his done that in past, to begin with, such poor timing. Everyone think that Kim will finish in there as well but I actually think stay beyond week 9 not sure about 2nd elimination place maybe Wright?


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

The Monster said:


> My tip to finish in one of bottom 2 elimination spots in PL. Something not clicking with Chisnall reaches Grand slam final then goes off boil hasn't got consistency & changing to new darts in 2nd round of Worlds never using them before is just crazy sorry know others do it but to me just odd unless Taylor then odd move & even he has issues when done that in past to begin with. Everyone think Kim will finish in there as well but I actually think stay beyond week 9 not sure about 2nd elimination place maybe Wright?


I'd say Huybrechts! But yeah I agree, apart from the grand slam a poor year, with terry and king, even smith more deserving of his slot. His 180s got him the gig.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

F1MAN8 said:


> I'd say Huybrechts! But yeah I agree, apart from the grand slam a poor year, with terry and king, even smith more deserving of his slot. His 180s got him the gig.


In terms of money, interest & difficulty the PL is only behind Worlds in that 3 areas & prop the 2nd best Tv title tournament on pdc that's on offer. Many say the match play is 2nd but have that 3rd behind the PL personally. But PL is still a exhibition event which means guy who have good drawing power & more flashy players will get in over guys who had better years for example Dolan had great year on floor as did Smith but Dolan earned more on floor then smith did but Smith be more likely person out 2 get a PL spot due to his high scoring quick style action & on screen personality then Dolan. But it's why Kim got in & Jenkins didn't this year. Jenkins to me is someone who deserves be in on merit way more then Kim. I actually wanted Kim in 2012 event thought deserving be in there that year but he wasn't picked yet Barney was whilst producing bugger all in 2011 but in terms of drawing power then no brainer as Barney > Kim all day long really. 

My feeling is Kim lacks consistency like many others in same boat one day superb anyone thrashes mvg with close on 110 avg in QF in major tv event hitting 9 darter on way is some talent but next round avgs less the a ton leading 14-9 in legs loses 16-15 to Chizzy next night. This PL be like Webster in 2011 a make or break moment in his career needs show that not flash in pan & next PL whipping boy for others & think him being underdog suits him way more when something expected of him he tends to come up short to much so maybe PL format playing every week actually help him grow as a player.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Worlds, Grand Slam, Matchplay and Grand Prix > PL for me. Premier League just drags on far too long, I just can't stay interested in it for 16 weeks especially when the format renders 95% of the games as completely irrelevant. 

I've criticised Huybrechts quite a lot because I do think he's incredibly over rated and he definitely didn't deserve to get a PL place on merit this year, but at the same time I think he'll hold his own and atleast manage to avoid 'relegation' or whatever they're calling it. Think the comment above about him playing better when he's an underdog is absolutely spot on, from memory the best I've seen him play has been at the 2012 Worlds, vs MvG at the Grand Slam, vs Taylor at the 2015 Worlds and against Lewis at the 2013 Masters. I can't ever remember seeing him play to the standard he did in those games when he's been a big favourite. He'll probably chuck a few astronomical averages, a few dogshit averages and everything in between en route to 6th place or something like that. 

For me Peter Wright is the one who's in real danger of dropping out. First few rounds of the Worlds excluded he's had a really pedestrian year and just not kicked on since his good run of form early in the PL last year. Chisnall will have difficulties as well, just far too inconsistent which is a real shame as when he's playing well and rattling in 140's/180's he's utterly awesome to watch and just looks absolutely unstoppable and like a guy who can win world titles. Wade could maybe get into a bit of trouble as well, despite a good year and a big peak in form around the time of the Grand Prix/Masters he's just gone off the boil recently and if he doesn't get a good start in the PL it could become a bit of a slog for him. Should be OK tho if only because he's so much more consistent than Wright, Chisnall and Huybrechts.

1. MvG
2. Taylor
3. Anderson
4. Lewis
5. Barney
6. Bunting
7. Huybrechts
8. Wade
9. Chisnall
10. Wright

my prediction.

Also saw someone suggest a BDO premier league type event the other day and it actually sounded pretty great. A line up of Mitchell/Adams/Durrant/Hankey/Waites/Hughes/Harms/O'Shea/Montgomery/Fitton would be pretty awesome to watch, tbh I think I'd tale that over the PDC lot :lol


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Looking forward to the Masters starting tomorrow, albeit on ITV. For some reason, Chris Mason just doesn't cut it for me as a pundit.

Expecting a MVG/Lewis & Taylor vs Anderson/Wade Semi line-up on Sunday. Could be a few upsets along the way though.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Baxter said:


> Worlds, Grand Slam, Matchplay and Grand Prix > PL for me. Premier League just drags on far too long, I just can't stay interested in it for 16 weeks especially when the format renders 95% of the games as completely irrelevant.
> 
> I've criticised Huybrechts quite a lot because I do think he's incredibly over rated and he definitely didn't deserve to get a PL place on merit this year, but at the same time I think he'll hold his own and atleast manage to avoid 'relegation' or whatever they're calling it. Think the comment above about him playing better when he's an underdog is absolutely spot on, from memory the best I've seen him play has been at the 2012 Worlds, vs MvG at the Grand Slam, vs Taylor at the 2015 Worlds and against Lewis at the 2013 Masters. I can't ever remember seeing him play to the standard he did in those games when he's been a big favourite. He'll probably chuck a few astronomical averages, a few dogshit averages and everything in between en route to 6th place or something like that.
> 
> ...


Hankey shouldnt have gone back and a change of scenery is what Waites needs I feel...

My Prediction

1: MvG
2: Ando
3: Taylor
4: Bunting
5: Barney
6: Wade
7: Lewis
8: Chisnall
9: Huybrechts
10: Wright

To be fair to Wade, his PCF exit was to a Klaasen 109 average! He averaged 102 himself, solid first round at worlds and a poor second round...still think he's in and around top form


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

A. Edwards said:


> Looking forward to the Masters starting tomorrow, albeit on ITV. For some reason, Chris Mason just doesn't cut it for me as a pundit.
> 
> Expecting a MVG/Lewis & Taylor vs Anderson/Wade Semi line-up on Sunday. Could be a few upsets along the way though.


Mason is alright tbf. Better than most of the guys on Sky (e.g. anyone not named Wayne Mardle, John Part or Eric Bristow). Warriner-Little who does ITV is pretty bad though.

Rod Harrington is by far the worst of the lot, I seriously have trouble believing that this is the same Rod Harrington who won major titles in the 90's and was world number one for about 3 years. He's genuine "mute the telly" material. Just continually spouts absolute bollocks like "Double 9 is the worst double on the board" and "you can't win a match in the PDC without a 100 average".

Also nobs me off when he has a go at people for their unorthodox outshots, this is the same cunt who with the score at 17-17 in the World Matchplay final and his opponent sat on 40 decided he was going to take out 125 by going Treble 15 --> Double 20 --> Double 20.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Baxter said:


> Mason is alright tbf. Better than most of the guys on Sky (e.g. anyone not named Wayne Mardle, John Part or Eric Bristow). Warriner-Little who does ITV is pretty bad though.
> 
> Rod Harrington is by far the worst of the lot, I seriously have trouble believing that this is the same Rod Harrington who won major titles in the 90's and was world number one for about 3 years. He's genuine "mute the telly" material. Just continually spouts absolute bollocks like "Double 9 is the worst double on the board" and "you can't win a match in the PDC without a 100 average".
> 
> Also nobs me off when he has a go at people for their unorthodox outshots, this is the same cunt who with the score at 17-17 in the World Matchplay final and his opponent sat on 40 decided he was going to take out 125 by going Treble 15 --> Double 20 --> Double 20.


Sky hasn't been the same since the death of Waddell. It never will be. He was the voice of Darts. Not saying he had anything to do with being a pundit, but the entire production value is bound to drop when you lose an essential member of the broadcast. He was essentially the JR of Darts.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

aye, Sid was fantastic. you could just sit and listen to him and not even take any notice of the arrers, he was a show on his own. 

John Gwynne was really good as well (if a bit of a tryhard at times), him leaving didn't help matters either.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dolan was a bit poor there!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Gwynne was by far the greatest, Lanning and Sid were awesome too...

Think Rod Studd is the only commentator worthy of being in the same sentence as that lot, Part too...

Wade vs King and Jenkins vs Taylor!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wade and Jenkins


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Motherfucking Jenks!


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Always been a big fan of Jenks, ever since he started to gain major publicity years back when he was reaching Major finals. The guy was always capable of beating the best in the spot, he certainly has the game. He's in an extremely tough side of the draw, but I hope he has a good showing today. I'd love to see him do well.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Did we just witness the greatest match of all time? Chiz averaged 108 and still lost!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Some OK arrers there from Anderson...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats MVG, averaging 112 in the final


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dave Chisnall (94.16) 7-1 Peter Wright (87.2)

Raymond van Barneveld (85.68) 1-7 Adrian Lewis (113.8)

Kim Huybrechts (97.69) 3-7 Michael van Gerwen (107.72)

Gary Anderson (99.66) 7-5 Phil Taylor (104.72)

Stephen Bunting (95.03) 6-6 James Wade (95.56)


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lewis won the first UK Open qualifier today...


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Strange night last night in darts. I think Phil words after his game was spot on that rest of players in the PL will start to feel jaded about now due to how its been going since mid Jan when darts season started off again. 

Been Games Thur-Sun then return on Monday then repeat the cycle every week last 5 weeks or so now. Whilst Taylor has not done any of the games on weekend so far so had a weeks rest every time before his PL game each Thursday. 

Shame bunting froze when game started. Taylor smashed him without leaving 1st gear. Chisnall needs be way more ruthless not win major tv title if feeling generous can't apologise to opponent at start game if their unwell/injured/not in form. Do that after game won/done. Mvg won game for Anderson of old showed up where messed to many doubles. Why do I get feeling Anderson hasn't been practising as much since he won the worlds? Kind of wish put bet on both wright & Barney get eliminated now. Both look so off form at times with wright changing darts every week is killing his consistency with barney his doing same but both not playing like were last year gone totally off the boil. Lewis looked like needed pillow when Kim was throwing he looked totally knackered whilst Kim needs learn how play well on opponents throw his actually solid enough on his own. Under circumstances its much better point for Kim then it is for Lewis. 

No really stand out games or performances bar Taylor's last night & odd night in that I think at start of show tried hyping games up due to last week high averages & games played with high finishes that felt like never going match last weeks heights & bit boring evening of darts entertaining hopefully next weeks showing is much better.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Van Gerwen let off big time in the qualifiers today

Massive 142 from the out of sorts Wade last night, still undefeated and top four too so no complaints 

Taylor looking like the man at the minute @why2cj will be happy!

Honestly enjoying the PL but more looking forward to the UK Open, a favourite of mine which I believe Wade can win 

Bunting froze but his opponents only get easier from here on in and no doubt he'll be a challenger for the play offs

Kept an eye on some of the lower ranked players and I really think Klassen will have a fine year, John Henderson is also much better than his ranking suggests.

Gando for the PL I'd say, and MvG will win the UK Open


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

F1MAN8 said:


> Van Gerwen let off big time in the qualifiers today
> 
> Massive 142 from the out of sorts Wade last night, still undefeated and top four too so no complaints
> 
> ...


 @F1MAN8 I'm always happy :grin2:


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Disappointed with Wade losing
After a three leg cushion, a draw would've been satisfactory..

That said wade Taylor next week  wade has won their last two meetings!

Then the UK Open the following day!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

WADE VS TAYLOR :mark:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Really odd that UK open is starting up this Friday yet like last year I'm not as excited for it. It feels just like another floor tournament weekend now. Part my reasoning is the schedule change from June to March to me is still strange. Having it in at start of the PL season to just irks me it should be after PL is over like it was or move it to Sept after the summer break when 2nd part of season kicks in again.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

I always remember the UK Open being one of the big TV majors back in the day. Now it just seems like another average tournament. I know the TV rights changed for last years tournament, but that shouldn't make a difference to it's format or coverage.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

The format of the UK Open is outstanding, the tournament is under funded and under appreciated...


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Nothing wrong with UK Open format at all. In fairness its one best tv tournaments that pdc do & actually think move to Minehead has helped the tournaments popularity grow even more & like that its on itv4 oddly last few years I didn't feel any of sky pundits bar couple bothered about uk open but on uk open seems genuine excitement from likes of Mason & co. It's just the move to march to me that doesn't sit right & don't think the pdc itself fully appreciate it nor did sky when they had it hence maybe why itv ended up having rights to show it live instead. 

In terms of prestige the uk open is prob at bottom of list of tv tourneys pdc do now which says everything yet been going on well over a decade now & tournament itself has done great matches & great moments. Sadly the money involved in UK open is quite low when compared to the rest of tourneys pdc do on tv & think even if win the uk open itself its like oh you won uk open ok then it doesn't feel like big important deal which huge shame as winning any major tv tournement is & should be considered a big deal. But likes of players championship & European championships both on itv are considered "bigger" tournaments even dare so now "the Masters" is to even though that's a new concepted tournement the pdc have recently starting doing.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

My biggest gripe with the UK Open is the coverage. It's the sort of thing that the red button was invented for yet despite not using any feature like that they also seem intent on choosing the most horrific scheduling possible for which matches get on the main stage in the early rounds. Proper annoys me when the only 'match' you can watch is a Phil/MvG procession against some jobber whilst games like Bunting/Smith are shoved onto the outer boards. Can see why 'easy' games for the likes of Taylor are put on the main stage because of their names and the fact there's always a chance of an upset (see Aden Kirk last year) but the lack of flexibility for moving round the boards is a joke, once Taylor goes 7-1 up on an amateur qualifier I don't think anyone can honestly say they'd mind if they cut away that match to show the deciding leg in a 17 leg thriller between Bunting/Smith or Kist/White. 

Definitely think there's an over-saturation of majors. Other than the Worlds, the Matchplay, the Grand Prix and maybe the Grand Slam I just don't care who wins each event because they're all so forgettable. The Worlds, Matchplay, Grand Prix, UK Open, Players Championships finals, Euro Championships and the Grand Slam (plus the floor events, the Premier League and a World Cup once every few years) is more than enough majors and I wouldn't be against them scrapping at least one of those. They then introduced "The Masters" which was just complete overkill and now they also seem intent on making this "World Series" a proper thing, although in fairness it's clearly just an excuse for them to tap into new markets.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Baxter said:


> Definitely think there's an over-saturation of majors. Other than the Worlds, the Matchplay, the Grand Prix and maybe the Grand Slam I just don't care who wins each event because they're all so forgettable. The Worlds, Matchplay, Grand Prix, UK Open, Players Championships finals, Euro Championships and the Grand Slam (plus the floor events, the Premier League and a World Cup once every few years) is more than enough majors and I wouldn't be against them scrapping at least one of those. They then introduced "The Masters" which was just complete overkill and now they also seem intent on making this "World Series" a proper thing, although in fairness it's clearly just an excuse for them to tap into new markets.


I wholeheartedly agree with this. I think it's been a problem for a number of years, especially since the arrival of Barry Hearn & the influence of money and how it seemingly grows with each passing year.

If it were me, I'd devalue some of the televised events. Have a selection that are actually classed as legitimate majors (Worlds, Matchplay, Grand Prix, Grand Slam etc) and class the likes of the Players Championship and the Masters as glorified ranking events.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

I like the players championship finals actually one of the few new events brought in recently by pdc that think is slightly different idea & rewards the players who have had good season on floor events through "higher" ranked seedings in the event & you see bigger players facing each other early on or even getting knocked out so opens up tournament even more. 

The European championship finals & the masters to me though are just glorified floor events & are overkill on the PDC circuit. Nice if you do win those 2 as it does count as a tv major final win but even so both tournaments are so pointless especially "the masters". Adds nothing to pdc list of prizes. Total waste if time. 

Agree on the red button idea for uk open. I get why big games players on stage 1 so tv camera want show them but like when football on & 2 games on at same time go to bbc3 or stay with bbc1 or red button shows both at same time. Why not give that option to uk open remember one year had Newton v Lewis on board 2 instead main stage & had 2 dead matches on main stage & crowd buggered off to stage 2 watch Newton v Lewis which Lewis won 9-8? & Newton hit 9 darter which tv crew missed as well & crowd went nuts but couldn't figure out why so some crowd missed it as did viewers at home.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Great weekend for James Wade runner up in yesterday's Players Championship 1 final and the winner of today's Players Championship 2!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

F1MAN8 said:


> Great weekend for James Wade runner up in yesterday's Players Championship 1 final and the winner of today's Players Championship 2!


Yeah good weekend for the machine, I knew you'd be pleased.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Happy for wade. When his on form he beat anyone & win majors to boot. Nice see him playing well again on & off stage seems like yesterday he was ripping it up at matchplay then Grand Prix as 23 year old. Think wade will won one of the tv majors this year. Not sure what one though? But just looks like in that zone at the moment of playing well yet no one is noticing him in pl, yet many thought finish mid table. Which to me is crazy since his reached 3 PL finals & won it once before. So has most exp bar Taylor & game to go far in PL. Worst finish was 5th in 2011 his best is 2nd 08-09 in league format. Been My dark horse win this years PL from the start.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sensational Barney, Anderson cool, Wade and Lewis put on a clinic, balls from Wright, bottler Bunting, MvG professional...atmosphere electric, amazing night of darts that best so far!

Gibraltar darts Trophy Tomorrow, hope wade continues his form and successfully defends!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

MVG wins Gibralter


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Massive night tomorrow!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Not sure what's up with Taylor but all season looked good one week, poor the next then somewhere in between at times to. 4 wins 1 draw 5 loses so far is very unlike him struggled early on last year then hit form before being beat in SF to barney but this season no consistency from someone who been most consistent darts player of all time. I still feel his darts don't suit him said it when happened that Rosso were just perfect for him & target still have yet make Taylor the perfect dart he can use well since joined. Deffo nicest looking dart seen but looking nice isn't what counts when come to the actual dart.

MvG is the man now which says everything just like Taylor he wins games with B game which still 100avg plus whilst looking poor still got mental hold on his opponent that take out big scores & punish poor scores & missed chances but his opponent leg by leg. 

Chisnall been my player of tournament though. Thought he would struggle avoid drop yet near enough wrapped up 2nd spot at worst already which quite stunning. I'm huge fan of chisnall if being honest just think missing that 1 big tv tournament win to kick on another gear. If does that this year then real contender for major honours in future. Got game & scoring power match & beat best just doubles that issue if keep going at checkout success is at moment in other tourneys then going be reaching lot mire SF & finals soon enough.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

A mentally unwell James Wade pulls out of PC 3,4 and 5, wish him the best :/ looked off Thursday


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

apparently kyle anderson threw a world record competitive average at the weekend at a floor event against tezza jenks, lost the first leg but then reeled off three 10-darters, an 11-darter, a 12-darter and a 15-darter to win 6-1 with a final average of 134.84 (previous record was gando's 133.35 vs arron monk). even though it was only over 7 legs that's just ungodly arrers, although unfortunately it looks like it's not going to be able to be verified by the PDC so this is destined to stay as markers folklore and twitter talk. 

actually quite enjoying the premier league this year, no dead wood like newton/hamilton/whitlock clogging it up plus the tightness of it and the fact that (huybrechts excluded) everyone has always been within 2/3 points of the play offs has been enough to keep most of the matches interesting. chizzy has definitely been the highlight though, his scoring power has been sensational virtually every week. when he's playing like he is at the minute he's one of those players that you can watch and wonder how he ever loses. he's been bossing it at the floor events for ages now so definitely think if he can get that first big TV major he'll kick and become a major factor in the TV events. anything that gets him more mic time is a bonus aswell. genuinely think i could sit and listen to him all day, he's comedy gold in his interviews.

think taylors problems nowadays are some combination of the field being much stronger compared to as little as 3-4 years ago (never mind even further back than that, remember when fucking peter manley and wayne mardle were his main competition?) and just his age generally beginning to catch up with him. to be fair he's been on a bit of a decline for a while (still way ahead of virtually everyone else but on a decline nontheless), other than that spell in 2013 it's been quite a while since he's consistently played like someone who can dominate the darts scene and every year he just seems to look more and more vulnerable. don't think switching from the phase 5's to his new target darts has helped matters either although having said that he's chucked some great stuff in patches with his new arrers so i don't think they're that a big problem for him. thankfully i think his days of collecting majors like some people collect stamps are over but really wouldn't be surprised if mvg does similar to what taylor has done over the past 20 years. he's absurdly good. with the field like it is nowadays i don't think he'll beat taylor's number of world championships (or indeed overall majors) but it wouldn't surprise me if he got very close and won more majors than the rest of the field combined over the next 10/15 years. really just a question of how focused and motivated he can stay because he's got more talent and natural ability than anyone else thats ever played the game.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

2 Time PL Champion!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Incredible Anderson!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

So happy for Anderson. Soon as he said that wanted face mvg on finals nights I actually believed him. Didnt buy that shit from Mardle that everyone wanted to avoid mvg I think Anderson likes playing mvg cos his fast style suits Anderson style & think Anderson loves shutting mvg up & proving his the better player. Fully expect Anderson take 2nd in OoM by end of this year off Taylor at some point as well. Though I did feel for chisnall he should of been in that final really but Anderson 116 checkout under pressure to win it was superb regardless.


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Three Dubai darts titles in a row for MvG!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

F1MAN8 said:


> Three Dubai darts titles in a row for MvG!


MVG :bow


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> MVG :bow


Ivellise :bow


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

28 dart leg from Whitlock :mj2

23 missed shots at double :mj2

The World Cup of Darts :mj2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Wolfie :woo :woo :woo






Going to :mark: so hard when this hits as the Grand Slam imo


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Matchplay schedule vvv



> *Saturday July 18
> Evening Session (7pm – 11pm)*
> First Round
> Simon Whitlock v Jelle Klaasen
> ...


Wright vs Huybrechts, Whitlock vs Klaasen and Wade vs Kyle Anderson look like the pick of what is generally a thoroughly uninspiring first round of fixtures. Feel sorry for anyone who got tickets to that Sunday afternoon session :lmao. Definitely the potential for some saucy second round ties tho, Taylor vs Barney, Whitlock/Klassen vs Bunting, Anderson vs Jenkins and Chizzy vs Brown or Thornton could all be great.

tough to pick an overall winner, definitely think MvG's probable route to the final of VDP/Pipe/Whitlock/Lewis or Wright is much softer than Taylor's route of Henderson/Barney/Chisnall/Anderson (and MvG is probably playing better at the minute) but obviously Taylor just cleans up here every year and hasn't lost for about 8 years (?) so seems silly to count him out.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Mvg route to final doesn't look as hard but not many good 1st round matches but the potential look at most of 2nd round games look mouth watering. 

Think Anderson is around 40k behind Taylor in rankings right now so Taylor doesn't win it & Anderson who think went out at first round in 2013 goes deep in the match play he shoot up rankings & heck might even meet Taylor in the SF if both get that far & could have Taylor drop down to world no3 & Anderson at world no2 by August which saying something. 

Lewis is also in trouble dropping out of top4 if his not careful his defending 50k runner up spot from 2 years ago whilst then got defend 60k European champions win in Sept/oct after this so with wade & Wright behind him in rankings if both go far this year at match play they could Nick 4th off Lewis & Wright is one my 2 dark horses go far this time at match play Along with main dark horse chisnall. Get thinking that chisnall going win a TV major soon his playing so well & improved so much last 12 months that just need win a TV major to get use to it then kick on another gear it same system as Wright is in really.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

MVG (99.9) beat Wade (90.3) 18-12 in the final.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Thought mvg win the WmP when draw was made. Right now best player on planet doesn't even get into A game during games to just reel off multiple legs. If mvg wins the GSoD in Nov he would of taken him just 3 years to completely win all 10 majors with 9 TV major title tournaments being single events & 10th is World Cup of darts with Barney last year. That's mental only other player to so is ovbo Phil Taylor. 

Speaking of Phil I got it bang in when I said drop down to world no. 3. He half nearly half the amount of Mvg at no1 in Order of Merit & Anderson now 50K better off at world 2. The gap between Taylor in third & Wright whose now 4th is vast so unless Wright goes on serious winning run & Taylor bombs early in rankings events stay 3rd until least Dec/Jan 2016. Still hefty fall in Dec 2013 world no1 by Jan 2014 was World 2 now 18 months on his world no3. 

Lewis fall in rankings also been costly was in Jan 2012 the World no2 & think like 100k behind Taylor at time then dropped to 3rd by early 2013 then 4th place in late on last year & now 5th in mid 2015 & unless regains European championship in Oct he will see 60k drop off his Order of Merit ranking & easily could be 6th by time head into Worlds in Dec if his not careful.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

also worth mentioning that wright is defending a massive chunk at the world championships this year whereas taylor isn't. whitlock is another who is also defending a fair bit and looking at a big slide, if he doesn't do anything crazy in the next few months and then doesn't go deep at the worlds then he'll be out the top 10 and on the fringes of dropping out the top 16. 

barney is the top guy in the most trouble though, he's 16th atm and only ~£3k ahead of VvdV in 17th plus he's got Bunting on his case who's only about £10k behind and will more than make that up just by turning up to the rest of the TV/pro tour events this year b/c he doesn't start defending prize money until after this years Q-school in january. barney dropping out the top 16 is pretty much a disaster for him though because he loses his automatic seeded entry into all the TV events (barring the worlds) but because he doesn't do the full pro tour nowadays he'll struggle to qualify through that method, guessing he needs to go on a tear in a TV event or start playing the pro tour more regularly or else he'll just drop out of most of the TV tournaments?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Wright defending 100k at worlds whilst Taylor went out in Round 2 in 2013. Also chizzy defending 50k from being runner up at Grand Prix in 2013 he needs make that cash up or he might need start looking over his shoulder in OoM table. 

Barney in serious trouble if he falls out of top16 in order of merit not only does getting places in TV tourney for ranking become hard he also fails to meet sponsorship achnveiments which will see him lose more money but on personal bases & make it very slippery slide for him if his not careful if has poor 2015 as whole then he is going be in trouble not making 2016 PL which from again sponsership side of game a disaster for him. He needs to wake up now been far to inconsistent for years now he needs refund old magic sometime in next 5 months.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Still really buzzed to see Martin Adams at the Grand Slam (unless he pulls out at last minute)


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

It'll be a spectacle seeing Adams competing in the Grand Slam, just like it was every time Hankey used to play. Argue all you want about him being a 'big fish in a small pond', but he deserves to be there without a shadow of a doubt. He's easily one of the best non-PDC players on the circuit at the moment. He has a big reputation, so it'll be intriguing to see how he fairs against some of the PDC guys.

Also, just read Phil Taylor's book: _'Staying Power'_. A really interesting read. I'm not sure if anybody else has read it, but I'm not a massive book person. Ended up reading it from start to finish in a couple of days. Also, speaking of Phil, he won the Perth Darts Masters for a second consecutive year yesterday which is a World Series of Darts event. Beat Anderson 10-5 in the Semi's with a 108.50 average, followed by a close 11-7 win in the Final against Wade with a 98.95 average. Could have went either way between Wade & Van Gerwen in the Semi's, but Wade edged it 10-9 and MvG only averaged 95.79 which has got to have been one of his lowest averages in quite a while?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thornton!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:clap


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

First time since 2012 one of traditional big 6 (James Wade, MvG, Phil Taylor, Lewis, Barney or Anderson) havenot won a Major TV title in the PDC. The last person was Whitlock in the 2012 European championships who beat Newton in the final back then. 

Thornton a class player anyway had bit meh 2014 & reason not picked in 2015 PL but no doubt he now get a return to 2016 PL after that win over MvG in Grand Prix final. 

So excited as a fan were in for great next few months. The order of merit is going look very different after worlds I can easily see Wright falling out top 4 & Lewis is now 6th & reckon fall further yet & wade now 7th whilst Ian White jumped over Michael smith to 8th & Thornton now 5th in the world & Taylor dropped to 3rd & if keeps going out early still fall down to 4th himself by man 2016 whilst Anderson on 550k is in 2nd & MvG is top & has earnt £1.1m in 2 years in darts prize money. Which is just Insane. 

European championship up next at end of month but I'm so excited about the Grand slam in Nov. just fir the fact that Mitchell, fornman & Adams all from the BDO are all going to be their is very exciting to me. Not sure on if any other BDO stars be there or not but this year Grand slam will be first time in its history its a ranked TV tournament which is very cool & great idea from PDC.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

European Championship :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Daryl Gurney just knocked out Gary Anderson :woo


----------



## EK Revolver (Aug 4, 2013)

Stuck a £2 punt on Terry Jenkins to win the worlds..... 100/1 odds.

Realistically I see MVG winning it again although I'm hoping for a Barneveld revival.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Barney will need to have a good run at the worlds his world no16 now & in serious danger dropping out of that come 2016 if not careful & troubling signs are not same player once was his still able to produce quality moments & win matches but consistency has faded & more struggle for him especially against players who can stick with him in games & thought became clear during Grand Slam when barney had slow down wade after wade started pull away from him in match I mean wade was fool to get suckered into it but old barney wouldnt need pull that to win that kinda match but now he has to. 

MvG looks like his about win it again. Although are little signs last few months that drops off for a few legs & when drops off his opponents haven't really put foot down & gone for it & MvG wakes himself up & grabs the victory just wonder with set play if lvg switches off more a few legs if someone who sticks with him might be able to nick few sets off him but like Thornton did at Grand Prix in October.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Haha I haven't watched Darts in years, is MVG still killing it?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Get Like Banks said:


> Haha I haven't watched Darts in years, is MVG still killing it?


Yep, he's won all these so far this year. 

Unibet Masters
UK Open
Dubai Darts Masters
World Matchplay
European Championship
Grand Slam
World Series of Darts
Player's Championship


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Chisnall looks good this year but this happened a few years ago as well


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

MVG 109 average


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

MVG is gone!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

Damien said:


> MVG is gone!


Indeed! No better way to return to the forum than to rave about Barney winning arguably the greatest match in Ally Pally History!


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

EK Revolver said:


> Stuck a £2 punt on Terry Jenkins to win the worlds..... 100/1 odds.
> 
> Realistically I see MVG winning it again although I'm hoping for a Barneveld revival.


Barney has risen and MvG is out!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Barney kept his bottle there!

Hard to see past Anderson at the moment and Chiz is an outside bet


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

MVG out :rileyclap


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

With MvG out, it has thrown the cat well and truly among the pigeons. Realistically speaking, if we take form into consideration, Anderson has got to be favourite to go all the way now. I could see Taylor just scrapping through till the Semi's where he'd meet Anderson. In the opposing half of the draw, it's a lot tighter to call. Could be anyone from Barneveld/Smith/Lewis/Wright I think.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

thank fuck van Gerwen is gone. nothing against him personally because he's probably the most talented player ever and he seems like a nice guy with a top attitude, but we've JUST finished 20 years worth of Taylor winning every tournament at a canter and i've got absolutely zero interest in watching this bloke do the same. any sport or game where the same guy just wins over and over again is so shit to watch because there's sod all tension or excitement. this tournament is so much more interesting now he's gone because you know guys like wright, wade, chizzy, smith, even klaasen and webster have a genuine chance of going deep and even winning the thing instead of it being this long drawn out procession to see who gets the honour of getting battered by mvg.

tonights games should be really good, think taylor will win the battle of the sex offenders b/c Klaasen can be so inconsistent and has a horrible tendency to start faffing around on doubles at crucial times, but the other two matches are pretty much a coinflip. think webster will beat probably norris if only because he's obviously more experienced in big tv games and has been to pdc world quarter/semi finals before but it's literally impossible to call the chizzy/wright game. if pushed i'd probably go for chizzy because i think he's comfortably the better scorer of the two but then again think wright definitely has the edge on doubles and unlike chizzy he's reached world championship quarter finals before so doesn't have that pressure on him. whoever wins it's going to be a great watch.

as for predictions think it'll be Barney/Lewis and Taylor/Anderson in the semi's (lol have we back gone back to 2010 or something?) with Anderson then beating Lewis in a superb final, he's just scored fantastically well so far despite not being under any sort of pressure (aside from a short spell vs Gurney) but then again you could say the same of Lewis. think either way those 2 are definitely the favourites though. 

tbf as long as it's not Taylor i don't mind who wins this, would ideally like one of Wade/Chizzy/Norris/Webster but besides Phil there's not really anyone who I'd begrudge a world title.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

There we have the quarters!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

What a amazing tournament this worlds has been & yet get to see any of QF games yet either, amazing standard on show this year & think better yet to come. 

Very strange watching that klassen v Taylor game as first set see Taylor mood lifted cos MvG gone out night before yet klassen wasn't willing to play ball & first set went to klassen & Taylor refocused won 2nd set to tie to 1-1 in sets but the difference between now & few years ago is Taylor isn't able stretch away & other players aren't afraid of Taylor anymore & bounce back & Phil confidence isn't as strong as it once was. Klassen going 2 sets to 1 up after that Taylor was still getting around 100 avg but never consistent enough to go beyond klassen always hanging around him & staying within reach. To Taylor credit he did find something in final set to check out 126 on bull & he got 2 legs up in final set & klassen hit 180 to leave 64 himself & Taylor missed 64 with dart at tops to win whole match & klassen took out same checkout by hitting tops instead just crippled Taylor confidence it was exciting game but it was so strange even the atmosphere could feel it in place & watching it on TV that Taylor head was gone mentally & Taylor never had a shoot at double win the match after missing tops & klassen won last 4 legs breaking Phil twice in those 4 legs in the process which should tell you that klassen never looked back even thigh behind in final deciding set & Taylor KO'd long before game shot & the match was called. Phil words after match told own story he knows that upstairs not all their & looked tired all week someone else made comment in 1st round game he looked bit white in face weird that Phil goes out 3rd round a day after MvG goes out in 3rd round & both aren't really shocks cos players beta them are ex world champions & yet is shock cos both biggest names in sport & excitement & standard on show without them has increased. 

I remember earlier this year before final in worlds took place between Taylor & Anderson part said something which was laughed off by most at times that this might be it for Phil at worlds & final time see him in a world final cos getting harder each year & may never get another chance win title no17 many laughed it off including mardle, rod & Eric but I think part may have been right. Phil still amazing player capable of producing amazing stuff but on constant bases now & over long format over many games with rest of field now also able match & even better him as he stays around 100 avg then no sorry someone will in end knock him out along way especially with his world no3 ranking which means get tougher draws each time a new tournament comes around. Also Taylor plays less on tour each year now which doesnt help his ranking spot & if anything in 6 months time/after World match play easily be world 4 if he not careful & nor does his form get sorted out by playing less then others off TV so can't gauge where game at with rest of player every weekend now & sorry the Rosso unicorn made are far better dart for Phil style & throw then target Gen5 are far to many deflections & lose throws with target darts where dart drifts throw the air, starting wonder if may need change his flights to bigger flight?

Class from klassen though also reckon klassen just nicked the last PL spot off chisnall with that win to. Reckon the 10 pl 2016 players will be MvG, Lewis, Anderson, wade, Taylor, Barney, smith, Thornton, Wright & klassen. I believe that klassen should beat Norris in QF game which is 2 days away which think he will be happy about if game was a day later I think he struggled with extra day off like barney before him think do both men world of good allowing bit of R&R for few extra hours at least before big QF games. 

Barney v smith 

Lewis v Wright

Wade v Anderson

Klassen v Norris

Are 4 QF & their the brackets to them to last QF one stands out as thought been Taylor v Thornton but nope unseeded Norris v klassen is their instead. Wade v Anderson is one I'm most looking forward to if ever wade needed to show his true class then needs to do so now & beat Gary cos if he does reckon this is the year where can finally put his name on the world trophy.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I used to be a huge Darts fan until me mom cancelled sky sports so I'm out of the loop these days. Reading your post makes me miss it even more Monster mate. Good to see an entertaining player like Klaasen give it a damn good go this year, also good to see Aidy Lewis & Peter Wright in the final 8.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Get Like Banks said:


> I used to be a huge Darts fan until me mom cancelled sky sports so I'm out of the loop these days. Reading your post makes me miss it even more Monster mate. Good to see an entertaining player like Klaasen give it a damn good go this year, also good to see Aidy Lewis & Peter Wright in the final 8.


I swear the pdc do a yearly subscription on their website to watch darts if can do might be worth looking into that but that another way of catching it. Also ITV4 hold exclusive rights to some of pdc TV majors now which I still believe is on free view.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Great world championship this year, I have a feeling the winner will be Lewis or Anderson but i'd really like to see another Barney win.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Fair play to Taylor for taking the time to conduct the interview post-losing to Klaasen, and for doing so in such a professional manner. He didn't need to do that whatsoever, and most players don't, and fairly so (nobody would want to be bothered after losing such a close match; but especially with it being the World Championships), but the form he has been in recently, he wasn't really in with a chance if I'm brutally honest. I'm a big Taylor fan & always have been, but the game has changed so much over the duration of the last 10 years - players aren't afraid to play the 'big guns' nowadays. It's so much more of an even playing field, and that makes for a healthier sport to enjoy & watch.

Regarding the remaining brackets of the tournament, my head tells me that Anderson will win; even if he were to play Lewis in the Final. I think one of Anderson's only flaws for so many years was his finishing. It cost him on so many occasions, but he always had the game to beat anybody on the planet. He's had his ups and downs since winning the World Championship last year, but his finishing has improved greatly. For me, Anderson is the one to beat. Saying that, my heart is saying Van Barneveld. I'd love to see Barney win one more World Championship, especially when you consider what he's encountered both personally and professionally over the last couple of years.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Barney vs Lewis

Anderson vs Klaasen


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

taylor is shot mentally and even admitted as much last night. genuinely feel like the best thing for him to do would be to give the premier league a miss this year and come back in 6 months time ready for the matchplay because at the minute he's a mess both on and off the oche. honestly feel like the rise of mvg has just absolutely crippled him, if you look at his problems it pretty much stretches all the way back to the 2013 players championship final where taylor came into the match in maybe the best form of the life but van gerwen ended up reeling off like 8 legs in a row to win and it's been all downhill since there really. bit by bit he's had his untouchable reputation dismantled (mostly by mvg) and people are no longer frightened to play him. would not be surprised to see him retire in the next year or so, with the fields getting continually tougher and his ability level getting continually lower he's only going to carry on falling further off the pace and he definitely doesn't strike me as the type who'll hang around and cling onto things once he starts falling down the rankings.

standout performer today but for all the wrong reasons was james wade. his record at the worlds is utterly diabolical for a guy who's supposed to be the third most successful player in PDC history and is talked about as one of the true all time greats. it's so bizarre too because it's like the setplay format was made for him, he can't score leg-upon-leg like mvg/gando can so with setplay he's able to just nick the tight sets and play well in selective clumps rather than have to spin off a bunch of legs at once, but he just never turns up in the late stages and always seems to get battered the second he meets someone semi-decent. the obvious exception being the draftgate year where lost in the semi's after being 5-1 up on adrian lewis and missed match darts to face andy hamilton in the final, he's never EVER going to have a chance as good that to win the big one imo. thinking back it's pretty incredible how he didn't win it that year. feel like i've said this a billion times but wade's scoring game is just so weak nowadays that unless he improves he's never going to win another major, he's great at grinding out wins against jobbers and occasionally managing to drag the other top players down to his level and make a game of it versus them but whenever he comes up against a gando/mvg/lewis/klaasen/smith type who can hammer the T20 and don't just go to shit when he starts all his gamesmanship bollocks he's so far out of his depth. i'm struggling to think of the last time i actually saw him play 'well' and win a match versus a proper opponent on tv. against taylor in the matchplay? idk, feels like nowadays he's just making a career out of averaging in the low to mid 90's and grinding out games against lesser players with the occasional win against a top guy when they aren't on form. basically just a slightly better version of mark webster.

semi final line up looks cracking aswell, i'm sticking with my prediction of a gando/lewis final with anderson coming out on top but with the way things are going i wouldn't be surprised at all to see a klaasen/barney final, think all 4 guys definitely have a chance of winning and for once it's nice to be able to just sit back and enjoy the arrers without having to worry about phil or mvg rinsing someone in the final.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't see past gando retaining his title now, either way it's been another exceptional tournament once more proving that arras is one of the finest sports in the world. Love this time of the year.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Watching the BDO darts its like watching Conference football its so amateur, they mentioned the PDC about 10 times in first 5 minutes as well so they respect each other now it seems.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

I love Darts, and I always have since an early age. I've been to a couple of televised events & exhibitions throughout the duration of the years, but I'm going to be brutally honest when I say that I've never been able to watch anything BDO related, whether it is the World Championships or likewise throughout the calendar year. I genuinely don't want to sound as though I'm nit-picking, because as I said, I love the game of Darts, but when you tune into a televised event, you expect a spectacle. You expect the athletes (lets be honest - Darts is a sport. It takes a similar amount of time with regards to practice as many fashioned 'sports') & you expect to be entertained. I've watched the BDO with utter bemusement & confusion.

I don't have to watch the BDO coverage, nor is anybody forcing me to watch it, but I watch it to be entertained. I watch it because I love the sport. As a fan of the sport, I can only watch & comment on what I'm seeing on my television screen. The BDO just feels so out of touch with its audience and the game as a whole. It still feels like an event where you expect a meat raffle between matches. It looks low-budget, it feels low-budget & the BBC clearly don't have much loyalty - cutting coverage mid-process through a match to cut to a repeat of a program that was televised 2-3 weeks ago.. 

I respect the players involved in the tournament, but I cannot begin to explain how much of a gap there is between the BDO and the PDC, both in terms of entertainment & coverage. I've seen better darts games down my local pub, and players who could certainly give some of the BDO players a run for their money. Saying that, they deserve to be involved in the tournament based on qualifying or already being involved in the BDO Order of Merit, but that's not the type of game I want to watch.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I can only watch darts on sky just because the players are better and the crowds make it a lot easier to watch. Gary Anderson playing next ohhellyeah.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Ando 9 Darter!

The final is going to be insane!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

That 9 darter was freakin awesome, tonight's final should be amazing obviously hoping Anderson wins.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Should be an awesome final tonight, sadly I am missing it because of work. Come on the Flying Scotsman!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Lewis won that set with ease, worrying...I hope Gary hasn't peaked


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Still early doors but Anderson hasn't looked the greatest


----------



## Conagra69 (Jan 3, 2016)

Love darts


----------



## Conagra69 (Jan 3, 2016)

Is there any competitions on tv this week


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

kendoo said:


> Still early doors but Anderson hasn't looked the greatest


It's very close now, I see this going 6-6


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

AND STILLLLLLLLLLL!

Great match!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Damien said:


> AND STILLLLLLLLLLL!
> 
> Great match!


That was a quality final, Anderson totally deserved the win. Is that him number 1 now?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Thoughts?


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

To be honest there were only really 11 players seriously in the frame for the PL (the 10 that were picked + Klaasen who can probably feel a bit aggrieved to have not made it) so it's not like that line up is a shock. Thornton's probably the closest to a surprise because he's had an utterly shite year (gone out first round in 5 of the 7 majors he's played) but was the only person other than MvG/Anderson to win a big TV event so him getting in is fair enough I suppose. Wade and Chisnall haven't had great years either so are probably somewhat fortunate that there weren't really any candidates outside of Klaasen (Suljovic? Vinny van der Voort? White? lol) but they're still good value for their place. Smith definitely deserves it after moving up to #8 in the World, winning 2 Euro Tour events, reaching the semi's of the GSOD and the quarter's of the Worlds, plus finishing 6th in the Pro Tour OOM.

Enjoyed that final, even when he was behind I don't think Anderson was ever really in any serious trouble but Lewis managed to keep pace with him and make a game of it. Definitely deserved it over the course of the past couple of weeks as well, been by far the best and most consistent player. Great to see that after all these years he's finally got it all together mentally and turned into the elite player he's always promised to be because his ability has never been in doubt. Not sure how much longer he's going to have at the top (going blind judging by the amount of miscounts he had last night and tonight!) but him Lewis and MvG will have some right battles over the next few years.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

I can only assume that the reason behind Thornton getting the nod for the Premier League as opposed to Klaasen is because he won the Grand Prix back in October. Realistically speaking, I think it would have taken Klaasen getting to the World Final to give him any possibility of making the Premier League. Saying that, it's the most consistent I've seen Klaasen play in the past 10 years. If he can keep up his confidence and form as we head into the 2016 Majors, he's going to be a threat to anybody. Quality player who is finally beginning to reach his potential on the PDC stage I think.

I enjoyed the Final, although I thought neither Anderson or Lewis played at their best. There were moments where it looked as though either one could really begin to build on momentum, only for their opponent to hit back. Not that I'm complaining about that though - it makes for such a more interesting & intriguing game. In my eyes, Anderson was always going to be the favourite heading into the Final. He's been the in-form player of the tournament & he joins an elite few to successfully win back-to-back World Championships. Lewis still has the game to win more World Titles in the future, but it's time for him to kick on in the opposing Majors this year. I'd love to see him challenge for the likes of the Premier League & World Matchplay from here on in.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

wouldn't be surprised if Klaasen's personal issues worked against him as well. not just the fact he allegedly sent dick pics to 15 year old mentally disabled girl but the fact she was a family friend of MvG and subsequently they look like they're about to have a fight every time they play each other. not exactly great publicity for the PDC.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Martin Adams is out of the BDO Worlds!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

A lot of suprises today at Frimley Green.

Too bad Asada lost. :mj2


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been watching occasional bits of coverage of the BDO Tournament since the PDC Final. I'd love to see Scott Waites achieve his potential and win the tournament, he's due one in my opinion. He could potentially face Durrant in the Quarters though, so it's hard to predict at this stage.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Durrant is on top form though, he's the #1 of BDO and probably going to go on and win it. He is interested in a PDC Tour card though next year


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow what a great match Between Waites and Durrant. You have to admire Scotty, he is such a likable guy.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

yah, sadly along with o'shea he's probably missed the boat on a switch to the dark side/PDC but he's still one of my favourite players. a waites/smith final would be marvelous.

hope deta can get it done in the womens final today aswell, pretty incredible how she's not won it yet.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

10 time champion now Gulliver!

In other news Durrant staying with BDO


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

smith looks completely done here, shades of the 2013 final where waites mauled o'shea who averaged about 80. if anyone likes a punt can still get 4/6 on waites -4.5


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm really hoping Smith can make a game out of this, although at 5-1 down, I'm beginning to wonder whether or not it is damage limitation now. It seems as though Waites is going through an 'off-patch', but Smith isn't making much of the opportunity to pounce. It's been a sombre game, but I'm hoping for more of a fight.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

So 7-1 that was anticlimactic! I hope Waites comes over to PDC


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

i'd like him to switch but i don't see ever waites jumping ship, he seems the type whos happy to keep plodding along in the bdo and make an easy living there whilst sticking with his current life/job as opposed to going full time in the pdc, plus he's already passed up on better opportunities to move over so not sure why he'd do it now.

he's a proper player tho, got a lovely throwing action and with no real youth players coming through the bdo system now plus the likes of adams and o'shea on the way out he'll easily win way more world titles.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Apparently Scott Mitchell might try his luck at PDC Tour Card


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Looking forward to the return of the Premier League tonight. One of the highlights of the calendar year for me as a Darts fan:



4th February 2016 Premier League Darts Fixtures - Leeds said:


> Peter Wright vs Michael Smith
> Michael Van Gerwen vs James Wade
> Phil Taylor vs Raymond Van Barneveld
> Gary Anderson vs Adrian Lewis
> Robert Thornton vs Dave Chisnall


I could potentially see a couple of close games/draws tonight. I think Wright & Smith are both good enough to capitalise on their opponents mistakes, but if there's a winner, I could see it being a close game. One or two legs in it for me. I'm going with Van Gerwen to beat Wade, Taylor/Barney draw, Anderson to beat Lewis & Chsinall to beat Thornton.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes! I can't wait to see this return!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Wade :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*PDC to broadcast event on BBC
*


> The first Champions League of Darts will be broadcast live across the BBC in what is being billed as an "exciting new era" for the sport.
> 
> The eight-player tournament will be held in Cardiff on 24-25 September.
> 
> ...


Looks like BBC have cancelled the BDO deal, BDO not long for this world if true


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

From a business perspective, this is a good move for the BBC. There's no hidden agenda here - more Prize Money is available in the PDC, and therefore attracts the worlds best players. I could potentially see the BDO having their World Championship televised, but I very much doubt it'll be on terrestrial television. Maybe a channel like Dave, or at a push, maybe BT Sport. This is a bit of a coup for the BBC, but here's hoping the coverage is watchable unlike some of the previous BDO outings - I've never seen any good in moving coverage to the Red Button just to air repeats of Country File or similar broadcasts.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

great news, not like there's already a complete overkill of tv tournaments in the pdc calendar or anything...

as a.edwards said i guess it kinda makes perfect sense from a business/bbc perspective to do this but honestly lakeside not being on the bbc and potentially even tv altogether is just an awful thing for darts, especially considering its getting shunted in favour of whats yet ANOTHER exbo event between the top 8 in the pdc oom. give me bdo worlds coverage over this joke all day long.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Gary Anderson seems so poor recently, lost to a qualifier today in the UK Open

Gary Anderson 3-9 Barry Lynn

Some good matches tonight though

Main Stage

Stephen Bunting v Joe Cullen
Phil Taylor v Vincent van der Voort
Adrian Lewis v Jelle Klaasen
Michael van Gerwen v Kim Huybrechts

Stage Two

Mark Webster v Mensur Suljovic
Stuart Kellett v Barry Lynn
Peter Wright v Darren Webster
Benito van de Pas v Kyle Anderson


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Barry Lynn at the UK Open though. Beat the World Champion then immediatly turned heel 

:xzibit

Pissed off both Phil Taylor and MVG in his first TV tournament too. Not exactly the way to win friends and influence people.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Taylor vs MVG was good tonight, the PL final is going to be between them I think


----------



## alexcoati (Mar 15, 2016)

HERE!! Last year, when I lived in the states for a year, they didnt broadcast anything live, though?! Not even the WC.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Felt like a reversal of the masters SF meeting between Taylor & mvg last night in that Taylor had 7 match darts win that game yet blew it & lost the game whilst tonight mvg had 3 darts at D18 & Taylor got a 2nd bite at it & able grab a draw & feel like a win for Taylor whilst a defeat for mvg but I did find it kinda funny that Taylor giving it big celebrations & signings of Board through draw with mvg in which mvg through game away when Taylor throw game game at masters mvg just got on with saw it as another match & won the final. Totally different mind set for both Taylor sees a draw v mvg as a win & mvg sees a draw to Taylor as a huge insult to himself & feels personally like a huge defeat. Taylor can play games with rest but mvg dice him up soon again reminded me of their 2012 grand slam meeting when Taylor said pre match that lvg just another player & wasn't special no different to others & mvg thrashed him & mvg use Taylor antics as a weapon to improve if mvg doesn't smash Taylor & talking 115avg min when meet again soon I will be stunned. 

Cracking match though a draw keeps everyone guessing in terms of who win pl & finish top on table but Anderson looks to be finding firm again as is wade wouldn't be shocked if they are top4 come May.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Whether Van Gerwen should have beaten Taylor, or whether he threw the match away is irrelevant. In a game of such fine margins, if you miss doubles, you're going to be punished for it - especially against a 16 time World Champion. Aside from Anderson, I'd argue that MvG & Taylor are still the two best players in the World & overall, a draw is a fair result. I still think both men will make the Play-Offs in May & will more than likely face one another in the Final, depending upon final positions. MvG/Taylor is still the money match that everybody wants to see. 

I think the experience can only help Michael Smith in the long-run as he continues to develop as a player. He's had a rough run as of late & is second from bottom in the table, but he has a lot of positives to take away from the experience - being a part of it all as one. He's played some good darts during this years Premier League which he can take confidence from. He's still only a young lad & it's been a monumental learning curve for him, but I could see him becoming a Premier League main-stay in years to come. It'll be interesting to see how he continues to develop post-Premier League heading into the Floor Tournaments & the upcoming Majors.


----------



## insane_moose (Mar 23, 2016)

Might have to get into darts after enjoying the sports relief special with the celebs


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monster said:


> Felt like a reversal of the masters SF meeting between Taylor & mvg last night in that Taylor had 7 match darts win that game yet blew it & lost the game whilst tonight mvg had 3 darts at D18 & Taylor got a 2nd bite at it & able grab a draw & feel like a win for Taylor whilst a defeat for mvg but I did find it kinda funny that Taylor giving it big celebrations & signings of Board through draw with mvg in which mvg through game away when Taylor throw game game at masters mvg just got on with saw it as another match & won the final. Totally different mind set for both Taylor sees a draw v mvg as a win & mvg sees a draw to Taylor as a huge insult to himself & feels personally like a huge defeat. Taylor can play games with rest but mvg dice him up soon again reminded me of their 2012 grand slam meeting when Taylor said pre match that lvg just another player & wasn't special no different to others & mvg thrashed him & *mvg use Taylor antics as a weapon to improve if mvg doesn't smash Taylor & talking 115avg min when meet again soon I will be stunned. *
> 
> Cracking match though a draw keeps everyone guessing in terms of who win pl & finish top on table but Anderson looks to be finding firm again as is wade wouldn't be shocked if they are top4 come May.


Totally nailed it 2 months ago think around 108avg wasn't far off though would been higher had mvg not felt sorry for Phil when went 8-3 up & started missing doubles but didn't natter he broken Taylor & still wrapped up the game 11-3 in legs without needing his A game felt like mvg in B grade standard most that much his a freak a total darting monster. 

Think mentioned back last year that Phil can't play 2-3 games in a row now or in same day he really struggles with it same as was in UK open when PL on he can build up consistency over 16 weeks of action & same happen with match play but over long distance against players who stay with him he can be broken now mvg won't be last to do this to Phil this year & Phil is defending 100k winners chase from match play 2 years ago so easily fall down OoM in 2/3 months time. 

Mvg was best player all season in PL he deserved the crown to be in 4 pl finals is impressive in itself won 2 lost 2 but did find it interesting that only game lost was week 1 to wade who also beat him at European event last weekend as well just signs James is hitting some firm again just in time for his fav event the matchplay again just as did last year wonder if makes another it to another matchplay final again though?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not usually one to bring up old topics (last post was just under 5 months ago) but it beats starting a new thread about Darts.

Has anyone been watching this years Grand Prix from Dublin? I'm going to admit that I haven't seen much of this years but I've enjoyed what I have been able to see. Currently watching the Steve West/Daryl Gurney match up which has been Gurney take a 2-0 set lead.

As per norm, I'm looking forward to watching Michael van Gerwen.


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

MVG's always great entertainment, him and Lewis are probably the players I enjoy watching the most (when Lewis is on it, he's superb). So many good players in the PDC now and quite a few up-and-comers starting to come through, the step up from say, ten years ago or so is phenomenal when it was just pure TaylorWinsLOL, and the supporting cast of Lloyd, Part, Manley and Scholten. The past decade has been the best for the game and I think it will only get better.

Starting to heat up a bit with the tournaments now with the Champions League not long back, the World Series, European Championships, the Grand Slam of Darts, the Players Championship and of course the Worlds all to come in the next couple of months. Best time of year for the darts and when we'll start to see who the genuine contenders are for the big prize.

Also, hoping we see this legend at the Grand Slam again this year, for a BDO guy he's pretty cool. Hopefully he'll recover from his illness.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

emm_bee said:


> MVG's always great entertainment, him and Lewis are probably the players I enjoy watching the most (when Lewis is on it, he's superb). So many good players in the PDC now and quite a few up-and-comers starting to come through, the step up from say, ten years ago or so is phenomenal when it was just pure TaylorWinsLOL, and the supporting cast of Lloyd, Part, Manley and Scholten. The past decade has been the best for the game and I think it will only get better.
> 
> Starting to heat up a bit with the tournaments now with the Champions League not long back, the World Series, European Championships, the Grand Slam of Darts, the Players Championship and of course the Worlds all to come in the next couple of months. Best time of year for the darts and when we'll start to see who the genuine contenders are for the big prize.
> 
> Also, hoping we see this legend at the Grand Slam again this year, for a BDO guy he's pretty cool. Hopefully he'll recover from his illness.


Yeah PDC confirmed Adams is coming to the Grandslam this year and I echo that I hope he recovers quickly he's an icon of darts.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Gurney's out. :vincecry


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Anderson vs MVG final!

I fancy Anderson for this.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That Taylor/Wright semi final

:banderas

Wanted a Phil win but it was still great to watch. Taylor missing 7 match doubles including double 16 tho :enzo

Hoping for another MVG win in the final.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MVG currently coming back from 0-6 down

:done


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello anyone watching The Winmau World Masters next week on premier sports . Premier sports are having Freeview from 12PM Friday through to Sunday covering all of The world masters live and free this to Sky viewers ( not Virgin cable ).

Who do you think will commentating for premier sports.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

farhanc said:


> Hello anyone watching The Winmau World Masters next week on premier sports . Premier sports are having Freeview from 12PM Friday through to Sunday covering all of The world masters live and free this to Sky viewers ( not Virgin cable ).
> 
> Who do you think will commentating for premier sports.
> 
> ...



If it's the BDO lot then no chance :tripsscust



Anyways the World Championships starts soon!! :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MVG FTW.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Not too many interesting matches in this first round, in fact the lineup for the weekend is pretty fucking dire! I'll drop the fixtures below and highlight the ones which I'll make the effort to check out... Very bland opening round this year imo. Though it is expected.

Friday December 16 (7pm)
Jerry Hendriks v Warren Parry (P)
Gerwyn Price (19) v Jonny Clayton
*Steve Beaton (27) v Devon Petersen
Peter Wright (3) v Hendriks/Parry*

Saturday December 17
Afternoon Session (1pm)
Tengku Shah v Masumi Chino (P)
Terry Jenkins (18) v Josh Payne
John Henderson (31) v Andrew Gilding
Benito van de Pas (15) v Shah/Chino

Evening Session (7pm)
Ross Snook v Kim Viljanen (P)
Cristo Reyes (32) v Dimitri Van den Bergh
Stephen Bunting (16) v Darren Webster
*Michael van Gerwen (1) v Snook/Viljanen*

Sunday December 18
Afternoon Session (1pm)
Kevin Simm v Gilbert Ulang (P)
Justin Pipe (26) v Chris Dobey
Mark Webster (25) v Joe Murnan
Ian White (14) v Simm/Ulang

Evening Session (7pm)
John Bowles v David Platt (P)
Daryl Gurney (24) v Jermaine Wattimena
Alan Norris (21) v John Michael
*Phil Taylor (4) v Bowles/Platt*

Monday December 19 (7pm)
Qiang Sun v Corey Cadby (P)
Mervyn King (22) v Steve West
*Adrian Lewis (5) v Magnus Caris*
Joe Cullen (28) v Sun/Cadby

Tuesday December 20 (7pm)
Boris Koltsov v Dragutin Horvat (P)
Brendan Dolan (23) v Christian Kist
*Raymond van Barneveld (12) v Robbie Green*
Simon Whitlock (17) v Koltsov/Horvat

Wednesday December 21 (7pm)
Zoran Lerchbacher v Simon Stevenson (P)
Mensur Suljovic (8) v Ron Meulenkamp
*James Wade (6) v Ronny Huybrechts*
Robert Thornton (9) v Lerchbacher/Stevenson

Thursday December 22 (7pm)
*Jelle Klaasen (10) v Jeffrey de Graaf
Vincent van der Voort (20) v Max Hopp*
Dave Chisnall (7) v Rowby-John Rodriguez
Kim Huybrechts (13) v James Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Been slacking on my darts watching this year  But I'll make an effort to watch the World Championships.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The 1st round at worlds are nearly always boring predictable games bar a a couple of games it's a chore to get through to be fair. It's only in 2nd round that things start to get bit more interesting but most players still trying find groove & settle into the tournement but by 3rd round with amount quality players at worlds do you get some fun/close/intriguing match ups where most players up to stratch or starting to peak just in time for good deep run at worlds. 

Still back mvg to win it this year get feeling in his side of draw he will meet barney again but SF stage as barney will knock Taylor out in QF stage on other side draw I do get feeling may see a new finalist so I'm going with Chizzy to get this years final.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

It's an absolute pleasure watching MVG throw darts. He's so fucking good.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

goes without saying but emm vee gee is just so far ahead of everyone else at the minute, he looks genuinely unbeatable right now especially over longer formats. can't see this worlds playing out in any way that doesn't see him comfortably win it. if they're lucky Reyes/Whitlock might nick a set off him and obvs lewis/barney/ando are all capable of giving him a competitive game in the semi's/final but with the sort of form he's in absolutely no way he loses to anyone in a match thats best of 11/13 sets. i know barney and anderson have both beaten him in recent years but barney did it over a much shorter format whilst playing at his absolute best and on another day could have easily lost (think mvg had highest losing avg of all time like 106 or smth) and mvg is so much better now than when he played anderson in the final 2 years ago.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Knew absolutely squat about Wattimena so just glad Daryl Gurney got through to the second round.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

My man Adrian Lewis cruising through last night. He's probably my favourite player, I've just always liked the guy from an early age. It's going to take some stopping MVG though.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Unfortunately it's the end of the road for Max Hopp in this years tournament but he'll be back but on positive news, I'm pleased to see Daryl Gurney progress to the next round yesterday afternoon as it's always nice to see a local(ish) lad do well in a sporting event.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

ugh. mvg really is just far too good. think the thing that puts him ahead of all the others is that fact he's got so much bottle, he just hits all the clutch doubles and doesn't lose any important legs. it's absurd. think there was like 4 different occasions last night when he hit a double last dart in hand to stop reyes coming back for a single darter for the set or smth. the guy is better than taylor was in his prime, even taking into account the bigger/tougher fields nowadays its probably going to take aidy lewis (or someone new coming in) finding legit consistency or something weird like a broken arm or dartitis to stop him dominating the game for the next 10/15 years.

he has the odd game where he looks the part but honestly taylor looks a shadow of former self nowadays. the old fear factor of playing him is totally gone. i would not be surprised in the slightest if he doesnt win another major. can count himself fortunate that kevin painter was so pathetic last night, if he'd played anyone remotely decent he'd be out of the tournament now. kim will easily take him out in the last 16 and even if he scrapes through that then lewis/rvb will do a proper job on him. as unlikely as it is i wouldnt begrudge him another title though. 

also a belated shoutout to joe cullen for playing the best he ever has on TV to knock out the only good prelim player and then going on to job 4-0 to aidy lewis with an 82 average... speaking of which cadby looks like the real deal btw. he's an utter tit but he's very good at darts. know theres been a lot of young prospects in the last few years who've started off well and then faded away but he's playing way better than the likes of monk, hubbard, keegan brown, RJR, ricky evans, hopp etc. etc. ever have on the telly and just seems to have a bit more about him. it depends alot on what sort of level he decides to commit to the game and whether he plays the full tour etc. but wouldnt be at all surprised to see him make a major final and atleast be inside the top 16 within the next couple of years.

hopp is super overrated btw. i know he's still young but hes been around for about 5 years now (admittedly not spent all of that time playing on the main tour but still) and hasnt even threatened the top 32 which is really isnt good enough for someone of his supposed caliber. he manages to look ok in short spurts but throws way too many erratic darts, misses tons of important doubles, seems to totally crumble over longer formats and just lacks any sort of consistency. really needs to step it up soon if hes gonna make it as a top level pro, hes not some young inexperienced kid anymore.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lewis/Barney tonight should be a good 'un.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Didn't get to see the match unfortunately due to work commitments but Gurney's in the QF. :woo


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

God bless Jerry Hendricks, he seems like the type of bloke you'd want out with you on a night down town. 
[youtube]tjnI35T6Zg[/youtube]


MVG/Anderson final pls


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> Didn't get to see the match unfortunately due to work commitments but Gurney's in the QF. :woo


And he's out, but no shame in losing (as perhaps expected) to van Gerwen.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

I think yesterday was one of the best, all-round days of darts that I've ever seen. Four really entertaining games, and a stacked line-up for the Semi's. Can't really complain, or ask for much more from the World Championships.

So happy for Snakebite to reach another major semi-final, and wow did he get pushed by Wade. A deserved win for a brilliantly consistent player. Wade ran into a bit of a brick wall in the final set, lucky to get this far after Smith's collapse yesterday it has to be said.

Anderson-Chisnall match of the tournament for sure, stunning from both. No criticism for Chizzy even when he missed doubles for 4-3 lead, someone had to miss eventually or else they'd be accused of being some sort of MIB aliens I'd say! 21x 180s from Chizzy in 8 sets for goodness sake!

Gurney gave all he had and did well to take a set against a clinical van Gerwen - two 170 checkouts truly astounding standard the Dutchman sets on the oche. Sure Gurney will build on this and in my view deserves a PL place for the year he's had.

Barney-Taylor a riveting watch, not to the standard of the other three 1/4 finals, but still moments of brilliance like the 167 and 152 checkouts from Barney (plus 86 on the bull for the match) and 123 from Taylor. 96 and 95 averages still pretty good, shame the legend is out but fair play to the Dutchman!

I honestly think that the Semi's could go either way. If I have to chose though, I'm going with a MvG/Anderson final.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking like a MVG/Anderson final, unless Gary has one of his off days. Could both be close tho the tbh, esp Anderson/Wright.

Barney/Taylor was captivating stuff, but even as Phil fought back to 3-3, I did think Barney would get that extra gear back, as he's been playing well enough recently, and he did.

I'd love Phil get one more major before he retires but it's looking less likely tbh.

Still rooting for a MVG win.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Taylor has been coming off as a right arse lately in interviews, I was happy for Barney. Out of all 4 guys I'd be happy with any of them winning tbh, though I'm a big Gary Anderson fan, he seems like such a sound and grounded bloke. This tournament has definitely reignited my love for the game as I stopped watching for a couple of years. 

Reckon Barney will get that wildcard spot for the Premier League. Any idea who the second one would go to? (actually I think they do 4 wildcards now don't they)


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monster said:


> The 1st round at worlds are nearly always boring predictable games bar a a couple of games it's a chore to get through to be fair. It's only in 2nd round that things start to get bit more interesting but most players still trying find groove & settle into the tournement but by 3rd round with amount quality players at worlds do you get some fun/close/intriguing match ups where most players up to stratch or starting to peak just in time for good deep run at worlds.
> 
> Still back mvg to win it this year get feeling in his side of draw *He will meet barney again by SF stage as barney will knock Taylor out in QF stage* on other side draw I do get feeling may see a new finalist so I'm going with Chizzy to get this years final.


Should put some money on it. Reckon mvg will want to get revenge on barney for last years game tonight & that what a think will happen think end 6-3 to mvg in other game between Anderson & Wright I expect a lot closer tie but Anderson to nick it 6-4 in sets setting up the dream final. I would love Anderson make it 3 in a row that would set him apart win 3 world titles running beating 3 different former world champs but 3rd against best player around would be something else but still feel mvg win this years event. The only player who can give him a run for his money is Anderson now.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

despite being the predictable outcome mvg/ando is probably the final we should be hoping for, i like snakebite but he's just far too deep in Mvg's pocket and also a bit of a bottlejob at the business end of tv majors and on current form barney would get absolutely obliterated by anderson. i guess wright/barney would be a fun final but no way on earth both ando/mvg lose tonight.

also controversial opinion here but i'm not a fan of barney, for someone who is talked about as one of the 3 greatest players of all time his approach to the game/attitude is absolutely shit-tier and think he's generally just very over-rated, not sure why he's always talked about as frontrunner for the world championships when he's won just one tv major in the past 10 years (i'm not gonna count the premier league its just a glorified exhibition) and despite the odd brilliant game has shown little to suggest he's capable of keeping up with the heavy hitters like mvg and anderson especially over the longer formats. wade is similar too.



-JMB- said:


> Reckon Barney will get that wildcard spot for the Premier League. Any idea who the second one would go to? (actually I think they do 4 wildcards now don't they)


its a 10 man premier league nowadays, top 4 in the order of merit get automatic qualification plus 6 wildcards (4 chosen by pdc and 2 by sky).

think Mvg, Anderson, Wright, Lewis, Taylor, Wade, Barney, Chisnall are all certainties with the other two being picked from Huybrechts, M Smith, Klaasen and Benito. Maybe Darren Webster and Gurney have put themselves into contention with their recent performances but its probs a bit too late. if i had to put money on it i'd say Klaasen (who was mega unlucky to not get in last year btw) and Benito will get them since Smith/Huybrechts have played in the PL recently and flopped and neither have had great years on TV (smith more so) but would not be surprised to see either of them in. Suljovic would have been good value for a spot aswell but has apparently said he'll reject the invite if he gets one. which is wonderful news because fuck seeing that overrated snail-paced eurojobber play every week for the next 3 months.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Danny Rose at the darts :mark: :mark:


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

superb match but get the feeling rvb is hanging on a little bit and its a matter of when not if van gerwen starts to pull away. fair play to rvb tho he's given it everything. mvg is just annoyingly good.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That match between MVG and RVB was unreal.










Never in any doubt though :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

MVG/Anderson should be one hell of a final. Still rooting for MVG.

Fair play to Barney for having a superb tournament too.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

all in all not just the best world championship performance of all time but probably the best tv performance of all time too imo. know there's been a fair few higher avg's but they were all over much shorter formats and weren't in a WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP SEMI FINAL AGAINST A GUY AVERAGING OVER 110. its totally, utterly, absolutely laughable. barney averages over 110 for most of the match with 70% checkouts 4 ton+ finishes and doesnt just lose but gets absolutely wrecked. been said so many times but the big green mess is just irritatingly good. he is better than prime taylor ainec. and he's getting better all the time too! ffs!

anderson is gonna have to produce something very special tomorrow. although you get the feeling he could turn up, average 120 not miss a dart at double but have it all be in vain because mvg betters it and wins 7-4 or w/e like its absolutely nothing. because its got to that point with the guy. nothing he does will surprise me anymore. absolutely stupid standard.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

You just can't dislike MVG, he's that good. Couldn't stand him when he was the new kid with hair and much skinnier and had this arrogance about him despite winning fuck all but he really is the dogs bollocks and he looks like an egg but a lovable egg.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Ohhhhhh Michael Van Gerwen! What a phenom. Well deserved and can't wait for the Premier League to start, I'm definitely buying tickets for the B'ham show in April, never been the Darts before. People banging on about Suljovic deserving to be in the PL but I honestly couldn't care about the bloke. Slow throwers bore me to tears and only Taylor is watchable at such a pace and he's not exactly on Mensur levels of slow. Anyways I really enjoyed this World Championship, I said I'd give it a watch this year and it has reignited my love for the game. Roll on February!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

meh, gando had lots of chances to make a game of that but missed wayyy too many doubles and had too many slack scoring visits during the mid stages of the game. think the turning point was defo when mvg took out d7 last dart in hand with gando sat on 32 in the 5th leg of the 4th set, he misses that dart gando comes back to make it 3-1 and its a totally different game. think it's interesting that reyes came the closest to beating him this year in the 2nd round and that he lost in the 3rd round to barney last year, if this guy is gonna lose a world championship match it has to be in the early rounds because once it reaches best of 9/11/13 sets people just cannot keep up with him. its impossible. he scores too well and doesnt miss important doubles. said it so many times but he's got so much bottle, the amount of doubles he hits last dart in hand is absolutely ludicrous. 

gg mvg tho. definitely deserved it and was a fitting end to probably the best calendar year anyone has ever had in darts. its remarkable what the guy has achieved, smth like 26 tournament wins (including all the tv majors), 200+ competitive matches won and a million pounds in prize money is unheard of. he could not throw a dart for the next 12 months and whatever happens would still be guaranteed to rock up as the number 1 seed at ally pally next year. that is ridiculous. altho having said that i'm not sure how i feel about him, its hard to not respect him for the ridiculous standard he's producing but on the flip side we've literally just finished 20 odd years of taylor winning _fucking everything_ at a canter and i've got absolutely no desire to watch this guy do the same. 

pl lineup is fairly unsurprising, think i'd have probably given van de pas the nod over huybrechts but its close. easy to see why sky have put huybrechts in too, he's a bit of a pantomime villain and more likely to get people talking etc. which i guess is what the premier league is all about for them. klaasen is good value for his spot, been very good over the past couple of years and was super unlucky to miss out in 2016. also absolute scenes at mensur suljovic not getting a place or even a mention from barry hearn when he was talking about people who got close but didn't make the cut haha. not surprised tho, even if he didn't reject the invite like he said he would then he's still chucked some right shit on the telly this year and is totally aids to watch. as bad as justin pipe (if not worse) and that is is fucking saying something.


also unrelated but apparently dean winstanley is retiring due to injury. not a huge surprise considering he's gone from being in the top 32 to not even having a tour card in the space of less than a year but i'm still a bit disappointed. was defo one of my favourite players, its a shame it never really worked for him in the PDC. his 9 darter and subsequent celebration vs van der voort a few years back is probs one of my top 5 favourite darts moments haha.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Thread hasn't been updated in awhile but since last post here the biggest news is Phil Taylor announced this is final year in darts before his retirement. Not as shocked as been thinking call time on his career very soon his been falling down rankings every year since 2013 now world 6 & be 7 soon since chisnall tends to plays most if not all ranking events on floor tournements whilst Phil hardly does any now. Which one reasons wants to retire is because tired of doing floor events body can't hardle them & desire isn't as strong to want be there anymore. 

Which leads me to news that Phil won't play in uk open in March his not played in any 6 events (need to of played in least 3 of them to enter round 1 of uk open to qualify). I imagine he will not play in many of floor events so like last year he didn't qualify for players championship in Dec can see same happening again this year & not sure if he will even play many European events to,qualify for European championships in October either. 

Bittersweet about news as think should of retired in 2013 when won worlds was perfect send off but stayed on bit longer but I said at time that leaving unicorn & moving away from phrase 5 Rosso to target darts was a mistake it's taken 4 years for target make dart as good as Rosso which now uses & 4 different darts get there as well but got paid huge amount be with target so doubt Phil upset with anything. 

His been very arrogant & some times overly poor sportsman which why don't like him personally but total respect for his achievements & his ability & will to win & desire stay at top & push sports to new heights over decades has been awesome. I hope doesn't fade away from game he can still offer something behind scenes but carried Bataan for years but it's now it's mostly mvg & Gary time to see what they do with it over next few years.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Really enjoyed MVG/Ando from the PL this week. Wouldn't put it past MVG to win his remaining games like last year and top the group. Disappointed that Ady Lewis bottled his lead against Barney though, he has all the talent in the world does Ady.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Thought this thread was worth digging out of the grave to mention how much of a total nonce Philip Taylor has become. This is the same bloke who was fumin over MVG sending a cheeky text mid-match about Simon Whitlock during the Matchplay yet he can act like a total arse to his opponents whenever he's getting beat. 2017 has definitely been the year where I've rediscovered my interest for Darts (none of that BDO shite). Younger players like Michael Smith, Joe Cullen, Corey Cadby, Chris Dobey all brilliant to watch and hopefully they continue to improve. I'd have mentioned Daryl Gurney but haven't really been keen on him since he turned into a stroppy crybaby bitch at the worlds who was feeling all sorry for himself. Anyways that's my little post done, I doubt that this thread will even be used again until December but oh well.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

taylor has always been a classless dickhead. cannot wait until the sex pest fucks off for good at the end of the year. he's done some real shitty things in his time but outing mvg's sperm count on live tv after the game at the matchplay was one of the worst, and all the stuff in the game vs cadby was pretty disgraceful too. its like he's got the mental age of a 4 year old. i might moan about mvg sometimes and say how he's bad for the game but he's not even on the same planet as taylor in terms of dis-likability and i'm so happy that someone has finally come along and dethroned the cunt. over the past 4/5 years its been absolutely glorirous to watch mvg slowly dismantle taylor and tear down every last shred of his credibility.

on a completely unrelated note i didn't used to be a fan of Daryl Gurney but i met him on a night out in blackpool the night he lost to wright in the matchplay semi's and he was a top bloke so yeah.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Not a fan of Taylor the person as a player no doubt his one if not the greatest. Have to have huge ego to be able to deliver what he has but at times he pushes huge ego out of way to the point where becomes a classless asshole, who always looking for an angle to win some stupid point scoring battle that you would see in a primary school playground. 

Remembers last years ago when Taylor moaning that fornam & BDO guys at GSoD where stealing all his/PDC players thunder & not very good players bar Adams. Like just low just low why say that mean everyone knows issues Fornam has had to deal with off the oche did he need go there? So petty Also why is acting like still 92 the PDC won ffs. Not like came over to smash up arena & start a fight just low & Taylor hardly say acts fairly on oche either cough matchplay final last year cough. 

Mvg will nail him next time they meet Taylor think that mvg will somehow lose his edge cos matchplay lose but he won't he just use it as more fuel to smash Phil next time they meet. Taylor say won trophy in final year but imagine mvg & Taylor meet 1 More time before Taylor retires on tv & see if mvg lost some confidence or if Taylor display was a one off.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I used to fucking hate MVG up until around 2014, then slowly but surely his sheer awesomeness won me over. Also he seems like a much more likeable bloke these days compared to when he was some little cocky shit with hair. Watched a few of the more recent MVG/Klaasen matches and cracks me up how MVG always blanks Klaasen's handshake after Jelle nonced on one of MVG's family years ago.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The continuing Taylor/MVG 'heat' :cenaooh

Taylor was great in that final group game though. Going to be an interesting semi final now. Anderson/Phil should be a good 'un.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Was never a fan of Mensur until this weekend, I always found his style very boring but he's won me over after his performances today and yesterday. That victory speech was fucking brilliant, he didn't even answer the questions :lmao


"Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh"




also very nice to see Ando give Taylor a tonking, the sooner he pisses off into the sunset the better. Phil turns into a massive bellend whenever he's on the back foot. Shame that MVG couldn't have beaten him.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Daryl Gurney is an absolute prize cuntbag. Strange arrogant bastard that bloke is, I don't care how talented he is either. 

I'd take Taylor's antics over this any day.

This tournament has just shown how much of a weirdo and a prick he is when it comes to playing a game of darts. Yet at the worlds he was close to tears after being lambasted by the crowd, he needs to wind his neck in.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I think The power shows what perseverance and hard work can do for someone . A lot of star when they got to the top stopped putting in effort when things started going wrong and getting slower .

Admittedly Taylor winning was getter boring as it was all about who came second to Taylor.

It would have been interesting to have had the grand slam of darts during the 90's too see which group of darts palyers were on top, before the PDC money eclipsed the BDO.

Personally speaking I would have kept tomlin order going, allowing anyone to play any tournament with exception of world championship where playesr would do only tournament and could not switch after loosing in PDC before the BDO started .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm delighted to see Daryl win the World Grand Prix last night as it's always nice to see 'one of your own' win a tournament but there's no doubt Simon Whitlock was the better player in the final and deserved to win it overall. Daryl needs to stop acting like a grade a cunt half the time and then he'd be more likeable - he deserved his warning last night for his conduct on the Wizard.

Would love to see him get a Premier League place but he needs to learn not to be a pillock on stage and just concentrate on his game.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I've never seen Daryl Gurney play so shit for quite a long time. :sadbecky


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Brilliant night of darts this evening! I know I’ve given Gurney some shit in the past with previous posts but I wanted him to chin Taylor so bad. In fairness to Daryl he’s winded his neck in recently, but Taylor has just gotten worse. What an unbearable old c*nt that man is. Literally every interview he’s had this past week he’s made me cringe with his antics. Respect him as a darts player but as a person he just comes off as such a two faced bully, I hope MVG smashes him tomorrow. 

Rob Cross deserves a mention, what a bloody player he currently is and you’d presume he’ll only get better. Maybe a bit bold to predict he’ll be a future world champ since he’s always in MVG’s pocket but still early days.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone watch that Cross v Smith match today? Just wow, what a game!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Oakesy said:


> Anyone watch that Cross v Smith match today? Just wow, what a game!


Forgot there was a Darts thread on here, nice!

Of the second round matches that match definitely stood out, I expected them to deliver and they did just that. Smith bottled it though, missed two match Darts and missed Darts to go 2-1 up in the final set. 

Cross got lucky but what a year he's had, quality player.


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Looking forward to a cracking night of darts. Among the QF matches, MvG/Barney & Taylor/Anderson :mark


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, should be great. Felt so sorry for van den Bergh earlier, he did amazing to come back and then just missed a couple of darts at double at vital points.

Can see those two having many more battles in the future though. Cross is brilliant.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I am wondering what happens if Phil Taylor actually wins the final . 

He should make the final and win.
Does it mean he reconsiders retiring from darts ? 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It would mean he retires with an even bigger ego, which I'm sure we never thought was possible. Hopefully MvG will save us all from that.

Edit: Good Lord, MvG :no:


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

My god, that match last night was unreal.

Viva la Rob Cross, please end Phil's dream :mark


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

I've got to be honest, I'm a Taylor fan & always have been. Some of the politicking & things exposed in the press in the past are wrong, and I wouldn't condone his actions, but I'm a fan for what he's done for the game of darts, as well as his play on the oche. I really appreciate him being one of the PDC 'founding fathers', so to speak, and for popularising it as much as he has over the years. 

Would love to see him win a final World Championship. But, wouldn't at all begrudge Rob Cross from going all the way either. Although guys like Anderson & MvG are phenomenal players, I was beginning to become a bit sick of their stranglehold over the WC, especially since 2014 onwards or so.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I was a Taylor fan until the last few years. Don't get me wrong, I completely admire and respect what he has done for the game but the way he has snarked and had a go at players in his interviews in the last year has really put him down in my estimation.

I wouldn't begrudge him winning a title on his way out but I think Cross winning it would do more for darts going forward.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

What a superb semi final last night/this morning between Rob Cross and Michael van Gerwen and I'm delighted to see Rob reach the final as he's a quality player and would love to see him beat Phil in the final.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Big credit to Rob Cross. A MVG/Taylor final would have been the fitting end to Phil's career but it's great for Cross to make it through.

I know Taylor decides opinion a lot and he does wind people up the wrong way, but it's a fairytale for him to reach the final in his last match and win or lose, it's a fitting finale for him.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

he might be a horrible, narcissistic, sex-offending sociopath but if he is actually fucking off for good then i think i can just about tolerate taylor winning. obviously hoping for a Cross win tho, would be an incredibly ironic/appropriate passing of the torch moment. 

should be a really good game aswell. cross is probs playing slightly the better of the two but the crowd and the "playing phil taylor in a worlds final his last ever game" effect should balance it out to some degree. the signs were good for cross vs mvg tho, i know he faded about 6 match darts but u dont come from 5-4 down to win 6-5 in a sudden death leg against the best player on the planet if u dont have a bit of bottle and staying power under pressure. also was under huge pressure against bullyboy and dimitri and he had to deal with being on the bad side of the crowd in his game against the latter so he's no stranger to the atmosphere he'll face tonight.




farhanc said:


> He should make the final and win.
> Does it mean he reconsiders retiring from darts ?


thankfully, no. he's already booked a ton of exhibitions for next year and barry hearn has confirmed that he's given up his tour card. worst case scenario is he plays a few world series events and the pdc somehow backdoor him into next years world championships. his ego is so massive that i doubt he would want to do another year aswell, the old fart realises that he's not as good as the other top guys anymore and he's never gonna get a better chance to go out in style than by holding the two biggest titles in darts.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rob Cross starting the final very well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's smashing him. Taylor looked to have found something, but then crumbled again after missing the 9 dart finish. It's beautiful to watch.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Taylor beat up on his last appearance, great viewing.

Cross oozed class, 108 average, brilliant.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Rob Cross was excellent and fully deserved the victory. There was something sweet about Taylor getting smashed in his last ever game though. :yay

He might have been a complete cock at times in the previous year but Phil Taylor still deserved a send off.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Daryl's in the Premier League. :yay So is Rob Cross and Gerwyn Price.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It's certainly bittersweet. I'd have loved Taylor to go out with a win if I'm honest, but Cross was outstanding all tournament and fair play and full credit to him. Still, Taylor managed to make it to and go out in the biggest final, so he can say that.

Retired Taylor and won the world's in the same day. Hat's off to Rob Cross.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It was beautiful wens3


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Rob Cross smashes Phil Taylor to win his first World Title, pure class Rob lad, unreal performance. 

How the hell did Whitlock get in the Premier League :lol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Every single fucking time I think of giving Phil Taylor an ounce of support he manages to piss me off with his antics. I definitely won’t miss when he acts like he couldn’t give a fook about losing and begins to pisstake his opponent behind his back and all that shite. Legendary darts player yes, but there will be many, many players who I will look up to over him.

Hats off to Rob Cross, which is what everyone should be focusing on! Was gutted to see MVG lose but Rob has won this title the hard way, no shithouse ends up winning the worlds. 

As for the PL lineup, it looks nice and fresh but Whitlock shouldn’t be included imo. Don’t think Smith had the best of years but he’s an absolute phenom when he’s on it. I’d have had Dimitri over Whitlock but probably was too early to throw Dimi in. (Got tickets for the PL this year too!!)


----------



## A. Edwards (Aug 25, 2007)

Hat's off to Rob Cross :clap Absolutely phenomenal.

Definitely the better player on the night, and quite frankly, the player of the tournament. To beat both MvG & Taylor on the way to winning his first World Title is no mean feat, but also to do it considering this is his first World Championship's is incredible. 

Bittersweet end to Taylor's career, but I don't think it'll bother him too much. He's said that he wasn't enjoying it anymore, but to make it to the Final in the first place was an achievement in itself. Ironic that his first World Title came in 1990 when he was a first-timer against a much more experienced opponent (Bristow), and now, the rolls have been reversed.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Oakesy said:


> How the hell did Whitlock get in the Premier League :lol


No one seems to know. :lol It's a bizarre one.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

glorious stuff. rob cross defo isnt human. playing his first world championships and like 5th tv tournament ever and he pings a 140 to win the entire thing and beat the GOAT in his final ever game and he looks like his dog just died. did feel a bit sorry for him tho, he just pulled off probs the greatest achievement in darts history and the whole thing (understandably) was about taylor.

i've made my feelings on taylor pretty clear before in this thread haha so all i'm gonna say is that i have unrivaled respect for you as a darts player and thanks for everything you've done for this great game, but pls dont ever appear on my tv screen again xxx 



Oakesy said:


> Rob Cross smashes Phil Taylor to win his first World Title, pure class Rob lad, unreal performance.
> 
> How the hell did Whitlock get in the Premier League :lol





Punkamaniac said:


> No one seems to know. :lol It's a bizarre one.


he made the WGP final, the quarters of the uk open and euro champs, won 3 pro tour events, had an outstanding year on the euro tour, finished 6th in the seasonal OOM, is back in the top 10 of the proper OOM and has just generally arrested a massive slide that not many players manage to do. i know he's a bit of a boring choice and did his best to throw his place away in the last couple of months but if we're basing this on merit over the course of the last year then he objectively deserves to be in this ainec. 

pl line up is bang on imo, they picked the top 9 players in the 1 year order of merit plus smith who is always a good watch and has had a good year in his own right. its way too early for dimitri and jamie lewis (especially the former) and some of the names being banded around like kyle anderson and joe cullen were just outlandish pie in the sky suggestions. obvs happy to see that wasters wade, chizzy and lewis have all been bombed out as well.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello the world championship 2022/2023 has started.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

A darts thread full of Brits? Who would have thunk it?


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Best heel in the business. 






Not going to be Champ though. 😂


----------

